# Die Cube Action Gallerie



## freeride_bogl (9. November 2008)

weil ich hier nichts geiles gefunden hab ein neues Thema, Biler von euren Cubes in Action ... bitte kein bullshit nur qualitative geile freeride downhill dirt etc. pics 
meeeeerci

mfg
bogl


----------



## Bayer (9. November 2008)

hehe bin mal gespannt was für dh bilder kommen sollen da es keine dhler von cube gibt 

naja hab hier mal ein bild von mir mit meinem fritzz gemacht vom Bannockburn

habs hier nur in klein mit mieser quali zur hand weil ich nur aufm laptop von der freundin grad online bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (9. November 2008)

yeeeah wo isn des ?


----------



## freeride_bogl (16. November 2008)

naja könnte ja sein dass es in zukunft mal nen downhiller gibt ...^^


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. November 2008)




----------



## fatz (17. November 2008)

@hoerman2201:
wo issn das 2. von den kleinen bildern?

danke,
franz


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. November 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> @hoerman2201:
> wo issn das 2. von den kleinen bildern?
> 
> danke,
> franz


 

 hallo franz, ist der einstieg in den hacklbergalmtrail in saalbach, gleich unterhalb der westgipfelhütten/schattberg west.

 bild 3 ist in tramin trail vom penegal 


hoerman


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. November 2008)

So sieht er auch aus! Spitzen Bilder
Sowas fahr ich zur zeit zwar auch mit meinem Stereo, aber denke auch so für die zukunft (die nächsten 1-2 jahre) auch über mehr federwetg nach-favourite bis jetrzt: Cube Fritzz. Klasse ausstattung," kleiner" preis, super optik


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. November 2008)

heute bei uns im deister :


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. November 2008)

geiler gesichtsausdruck im letzten bild :-D

uuuund geile jacke xD passend zum cube grün, lol


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. November 2008)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> geiler gesichtsausdruck im letzten bild :-D
> 
> uuuund geile jacke xD passend zum cube grün, lol



hey, das war schei$$eglatt und man musste sich richtig auf die landung konzentrieren. 
meine kollegen haben an dem tag alle schon mehrmals geschmacksproben von der guten deistererde nehmen dürfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (24. November 2008)

okay, hier auch mal ein paar Actionbilder mit meinem AMS125:






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## powerbar__ (24. November 2008)




----------



## hoerman2201 (24. November 2008)




----------



## freeride_bogl (29. November 2008)

so jetz hab ichs auch mal geschafft ein schönes pic zu schießen, leider hier nur mit meinem alten cube analog 
tut mir leid meine digi-cam schaffts nich schärfer 

bin ich sogar selber :


----------



## Marcel Neubert (29. November 2008)

auf unseren Local Trails


----------



## littledevil (9. Dezember 2008)

Noch aus dem Sommer..






@bayer: im Frühjahr gehen wir hier mal Bilder machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rchrdkrnr (11. Dezember 2008)

hey ändy finger von den bremshebeln du kackbratze!


----------



## littledevil (11. Dezember 2008)

Schaust du dir zum Frühstück in Cambodia das MTB News Forum an


----------



## tom.ix (11. Dezember 2008)

Letzter Sommer.


----------



## husi (20. Dezember 2008)

ok, zwar kein downhill oder freeride pic, aber stoppi ist doch auch genehmigt !?, und auf bild 2 ist das tempo zumindest downhill-like


----------



## Janus1972 (21. Dezember 2008)

Dann will ich auch nicht fehlen. Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott.

"Downhill" vom Bergerhof




Irgendwo in Langenberg


----------



## rchrdkrnr (23. Dezember 2008)

Auf meinem alten Flying Circus
2005 oder 2006


----------



## freeride_bogl (23. Dezember 2008)

hey krasse anlage da ! 
wo is die ???

ps. geile haare und cooles t-shirt ^^


----------



## norman68 (23. Dezember 2008)

Darf es so was auch sein? Sind zwar schon älter aber was soll's.


----------



## freeride_bogl (23. Dezember 2008)

sind doch optimal !!! besonders des 2. is geil

FROHE WEIHNACHTEN AN ALLE CUBELER !! & ein fettes cube-christkind


----------



## rchrdkrnr (24. Dezember 2008)

Das ist der Skatepark in Coburg. Da war mal Deutsche Meisterschaft und das wurde von Cube unterstützt, als sie noch BMX Räder gebaut haben, daher auch die Werbung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free-Time-Biker (24. Dezember 2008)

@ tom.ix

ist das cube in diesem grün eigentlich noch zu haben?


----------



## Janus1972 (24. Dezember 2008)

liebe leute laßt uns diesen thread wirklich rein als fotogalerie nutzen, bitte bitte.

und frohes fest allen würfelfahrern


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. April 2009)

damit freeride nicht mehr um einen eintrag betteln muss, und um diesen Fred zu wahren stell ich hier nochmal was rein 
S wird Sommer ---> Der Fred hier müsste doch mal ordentlich wachsen?!


----------



## freeride_bogl (6. April 2009)

meine Rede !!!

was von gestern beim Himmelsleiter-Treppen-Trail :





weiter ging der Arsch nich hintern Sattel *griiiins*
(aber die stelle ham wir ziemlich oft fahrn müssen, bis wir sie geschafft haben )




das hier war die steigung an dem stück !!! 



krass oder ?

dafür konnte man im unteren teil richtig schön die trails surfen:




Naja und dann hab ich mich noch überwunden unter ner eisenbahnbrücke auf gitter nen wheelie zu machen (wo es ewigweit runtergeht, und man durchsieht  )




bike war das Cube AMS125 K18, falls mans nicht erkennen kann

vräundliche Krüße
bogl


----------



## stereotom (13. April 2009)

Da hätte ich doch auch was für hier:


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. April 2009)

zeitlupe nervt a bissl....aber sonstt


----------



## icube (14. April 2009)

mein cube 125 in action 






















sorry für die schlechte belichtung


----------



## fLoOh (17. April 2009)

Wie weit kann ich eigentlich mein ams125 strapazieren? Ich meine jetzt so mit Jumps und drops und sowas

gruß
fLoOh


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. April 2009)

hier 2 vids von mir vom kollegen gefilmt. 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1435
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1434


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (17. April 2009)

Ist das ein Fritzz?


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. April 2009)

sieht ma doch..ja


----------



## stereotom (17. April 2009)

Würdest du das mit deinem Stereo auch machen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. April 2009)

also den ersten drop verutlich schon (mit gedanken ganz woanders) den zweiten müsst ich mir dreimal überlegen!
das is auch der grund warum ich was robusteres brauch...


----------



## stereotom (17. April 2009)

Ich glaub dass der Erste (double) weit aus heftiger und gefährlicher ist.


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. April 2009)

denk ich nich....ich glaub so n sprung ins "flat" geht dem rad mehr an den kern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (17. April 2009)

also der drop ist "fast" harmlos. sieht auf dem video auch so aus.  ist  ca. 1,5 m hoch, geht aber nicht ins flat . ist nur ne reine kopfsache. 

das double ist da weitaus heftiger . sind ca. 2 m dazwischen. der sprung ging locker über 5m. 

beim 1.mal bin ich bei schlammigen verhältnissen mit meinem vp-free mit dem hinterrad heftigst in die landung eingeschlagen (hat mir mein kumpel erzählt). dank 215 mm federweg hinten hab ich davon nix gemerkt . 

hab daher diesmal mehr gas gegeben. (geschwindigkeit bringt sicherheit)

aber beide vid´s sehen einfacher aus, als sie sind. 
trotz allem ist das alles nur  reine kopfsache. 
wären auch mit nem stereo möglich. 
hab trotzdem mein stereo letztes jahr verkauft, und mir das fritzz geholt 
federweg sucks


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. April 2009)

ok, sah aus wie ins flat...also fahren würd ich das - nur ich tu mir immer schwer das meinem stereo zuzumuten


----------



## icube (18. April 2009)

fLoOh schrieb:


> Wie weit kann ich eigentlich mein ams125 strapazieren? Ich meine jetzt so mit Jumps und drops und sowas
> 
> gruß
> fLoOh



also der kicker auf dem bild von mir ist ca´30 - 40 cm hoch und mehr geht mit dem 125er k18 nicht ich fahre die rock shox revelation schon sehr straff und hab nach dem kicker noch ca. 1 cm restfederweg vor dem durchschlagen übrig, wobei ich da auch richtig weggesprungen bin und es kommt ja auch immer drauf an wie du mit dem körper den sprung abfederst und wie der kicher oder drop gebaut is ober ins flat geht oder hald eine weiche harmonische landung hat, dann kann man auch mehr gehn!


----------



## fLoOh (18. April 2009)

hi 
ok danke icube jetzt hab ich mal so ne vorstellung 
habe nämlich schon paar mal gelesen das so 1m drops kein Problem wären


----------



## icube (18. April 2009)

also 1 m drops die schön gebaut sind und nicht in die flat gehn könnten funktionieren aber mehr geht wirklich nicht du musst auch beachten was dein lrs alles mitmacht! ich spar schon auf ein fritzz  dann muss ich mir keine gedanken mehr machen wo ich fahren darf und wo nicht!


----------



## freeride_bogl (18. April 2009)

*Fotos !!!
 
*zum thema noch schnell, also ich fahr alles mit meinem neuen ams125, bin 3 jahre mit hardtail gefahren !!! , und würde schätze ich mal beide spots fahren, meinem bike trau ich alles zu, wenn scheiterts an mir ...*
*


----------



## fLoOh (20. April 2009)

@ freeride bogl 
ich trau meinem bike auch viel zu, aber ich glaub ich hätte mir besser ein stereo oder fritzz geholt
naja pech gehabt


----------



## Frogfisch (24. April 2009)

Fritzz on Tour


----------



## freeride_bogl (1. Mai 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=395923

neues SEHR wichtiges add-on für nen fotothread wie diesen, damit werden alle posts ohne foto bzw video unsichtbar, und man sieht nur die fotos 
(kann man natürlich an und aus schalten)

super oder ?


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Mai 2009)

@frogfish: schönes bild !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fLoOh (11. Mai 2009)

bilder!!!!!!!!! leute


----------



## Frogfisch (12. Mai 2009)




----------



## In-Nomine (13. Mai 2009)

Krass


----------



## maybrik (13. Mai 2009)

Frogfisch schrieb:


>


Geiles Bild aber Hörnchen am Fritzz (aber jeder wie er will)


----------



## husi (17. Mai 2009)

Frogfisch schrieb:


>



wieso sitzt denn da niemand drauf aufm bike?


----------



## Triturbo (18. Mai 2009)

Ich bin zwar weder der Fahrer, noch ist das mein Cube, aber zumindest hab ich den Auslöser betätigt. Also hier ein Freund mit seinem neuen Spaßgerät:


----------



## freeride_bogl (18. Mai 2009)

so mal wieder was von mir

hochtour gestern am hochgern (chiemgau) 1700m





gruß
bogl

verdammt is es bei uns flach !!


----------



## fLoOh (20. Mai 2009)

oh mann ihr habt alle die alpen in der nähe 
in aschaffenburg ist des eher flachland 
naja 
schönen vaddertag morgen


----------



## freeride_bogl (31. Mai 2009)

so ich hau wieder ein bild rein, sonst schläft der thread noch ein ...


gestern im chiemgau bei regen 

dafür hat mich meine digi-knipse positiv überrascht von den farben des fotos, des is nemlich nich bearbeitet, was ich sonst schon ein bisschen mache ...

am gipfel cooler wiesentrail mit so netten bodenwellen




gruß
bogl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (9. Juni 2009)

ich knall mitm fritzz um die kurve







foto hat der fabi aka frorider gemacht. bearbeitet hab ich es

edit hier noch ein weiteres foto wieder fabi bearbeitet ich


----------



## littledevil (10. Juni 2009)

sehr schön!


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Juli 2009)

damit der fred nicht in der versenkung verschwindet , 
hier ein paar bilder :

























das soll´s erstmal gewesen sein.


----------



## fLoOh (9. Juli 2009)

schön schön


----------



## barbarissima (9. Juli 2009)

Spitzenmäßige Bilder


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Juli 2009)

@bayer : geile photos !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (28. Juli 2009)

der thread muss wachsen !

innleiten-trail:


----------



## LiNgOtT (28. Juli 2009)

Sind zwar weniger Action Bilder aber ein Cube ist zumindest drauf zu sehen.

Bilder sind von meiner diesjährigen TransAlp.





Kurz vorm Aufstieg von Pederü (Südtirol) nach Groß Fanes:




Oberhalb von Groß Fanes Hütte:




Richtung St. Christina:




Netter Sturz: Aufprall bei ca. 30 KM/H gegen Baumstamm bei nasser Fahrbahn




Tarn-Cube...




Irgendwo über den Wolken bei Regen:




Nach matschiger Abfahrt:




Netter Trail Richtung Gardasee:


----------



## acid-driver (28. Juli 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Sind zwar weniger Action Bilder aber ein Cube ist zumindest drauf zu sehen.
> 
> Bilder sind von meiner diesjährigen TransAlp.
> 
> ...



sieht irgendwie so aus, als sei die gabel bzw das steuerrohr verbogen. das ist hoffentlich nicht der fall oder?


----------



## LiNgOtT (28. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> sieht irgendwie so aus, als sei die gabel bzw das steuerrohr verbogen. das ist hoffentlich nicht der fall oder?



Ich hoffe doch nicht.
Habe zumindest nach dem Sturz nichts schlimmes festgestellt.
Werde es mir nochmal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (29. Juli 2009)

paar Eindrücke von Alp D'Heuz


----------



## monkey10 (18. August 2009)

Damit der Thread nicht stirbt ein paar pics von meinen Hometrails...































LG


----------



## FWck (18. August 2009)

Yeah, das sind mal Bilder! 

Sind das Klickies die du hast?


----------



## monkey10 (19. August 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Yeah, das sind mal Bilder!
> 
> Sind das Klickies die du hast?



Sind Kombipedale, und zwar "*Wellgo D10 Magnesium Dualslalom MTB Click SPD Pedale*". Gute Pedale, wenn man mühsame Uphills mit sehr steilen und technischen Abfahrten kombiniert 

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, fahre ich lieber eingeklickt, außer im sehr steilen Bereich, wenn ich mich dabei in meinen Grenzbereich bewege...

LG


----------



## barbarissima (19. August 2009)

*@monkey10*
Kann mich gar nicht satt sehen an den Bildern


----------



## FWck (19. August 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Sind Kombipedale, und zwar "*Wellgo D10 Magnesium Dualslalom MTB Click SPD Pedale*". Gute Pedale, wenn man mühsame Uphills mit sehr steilen und technischen Abfahrten kombiniert
> 
> Aber um ehrlich zu sein, fahre ich lieber eingeklickt, außer im sehr steilen Bereich, wenn ich mich dabei in meinen Grenzbereich bewege...
> 
> LG




Kombipedale hab' ich auch, allerdings welche von Shimano. Und ich fahr auch deutlich lieber eingeklickt, gibt mir irgendwie ein sichereres Gefühl...

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel Neubert (2. September 2009)

So Liebe Fritzzer 

Verkaufe meinen Stahlfederdämpfer Fox Vanilla RC, mit dem das Fritzz bis Modelljahr 2008 um welten besser Anspricht und somit mehr FahrSpass verspricht!
Da ich in Alp D'Huez meinen 2007Rahmen geerdet habe und als Reklamation einen 2009Rahmen bekommen habe wo dieser Dämpfer leider nicht mehr passt  und ich nur noch Luftdämpfer fahren kann!!
Habe auch noch eine E13 Kettenführung die gerade mal ein halbes Jahr alt ist ab zu geben. Bei interesse bitte an meine E-Mail adresse wenden: [email protected]


----------



## monkey10 (16. September 2009)

Bevor der Thread in der Versenkung verschwindet (oder zum Verkaufsthread degradiert wird) ein paar Bilder vom Gardasee-Urlaub...





[man möge mir mein Poser-Foto verzeihen ]


























LG


----------



## freeride_bogl (16. September 2009)

wow, genau sowas muss hier rein 
schön hast du dein cube da aufgebaut!! auch ein 125 oder ?

das poserbild is auch geil (und wenn mans genau nimmt ist ja eig jedes bild ein poserpic,)

mein foto is nich so spektakulär, weil wir hauptsächlich gefilmt hatten, vlt kommt das vid noch rein





gruß 
bogl


----------



## fLoOh (16. September 2009)

super bilder sind hier, 
wenn ich mir  ne gescheide cam geholt hab dann hau ich auch mal ein paar rein 

bis bald 
flo


----------



## FWck (17. September 2009)

So, hier auch mal ein paar 'Action'-Fotos von mir:













Mfg
Fabian


----------



## wildkater (21. September 2009)

...habe heute erst von diesem Thread Wind bekommen!


Mein erster Post (mein STEREO + ich im Wald beim spielen):


----------



## isy007 (21. September 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Bevor der Thread in der Versenkung verschwindet (oder zum Verkaufsthread degradiert wird) ein paar Bilder vom Gardasee-Urlaub...



Schöne Bilder!
Könntest du kurz schreiben wo diese entstanden sind? Welche Tour/Abfahrt?

Dank.


----------



## monkey10 (21. September 2009)

isy007 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!
> Könntest du kurz schreiben wo diese entstanden sind? Welche Tour/Abfahrt



Danke. Hast eine PN...

LG


----------



## Ostwandlager (21. September 2009)

*naja viel ist ja da nicht los! *

*Wenn ich da aufs datum schaue eher was für langweiler hier!*
*Also her mit den bilder!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (21. September 2009)




----------



## Andi 3001 (21. September 2009)

yeah action Ne, nuir spaß


----------



## unocz (21. September 2009)

hab mich auch im thread geirrt


----------



## wildkater (21. September 2009)

@unocz
@Andi 3001

so schlecht bin ich auch nicht unterwegs, oder?


----------



## monkey10 (21. September 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Also her mit den bilder!*



Endlich mal was los hier....



wildkater schrieb:


> Mein erster Post (mein STEREO + ich im Wald beim spielen)



...schaut gut aus 

bissi unscharf.... warst wohl zu schnell für die kamera


----------



## unocz (22. September 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> @unocz
> @Andi 3001
> 
> so schlecht bin ich auch nicht unterwegs, oder?



ich weiß nicht wer die bessere figur macht, dein bike oder du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (22. September 2009)

Nein, nein. dich hab ich jaa ganz vergessen...Sorry!!
Schöne Bilder, schöne Figur Kurventechnik kann man noch verbessern, aber wer kann die schon perfekt?


----------



## Bayer (22. September 2009)

hier mal ich aufm hometrail leider sind mir die 2 mitfahrer abgesprungen drum fährt niemand vorraus. 600hm feinster single trail 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/6701126"]Hometrailriding Vol I on Vimeo[/ame]

lasst mal was dazu hören war der erste test der kamera am rehcner ist der kontrast noch etwas höher als online.


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. September 2009)

Richtig netter track! Der Weg ist mal was schöönes! technisch, flowig, wurzelig, kurvig. richtig gut...Filmchen gefällt auch! Wie du gesagt hattest, leider keine vorfahrer. Wenn du die, und dann evtl. noch bisschen abwechslung (also manche steile "umsetzkurven" kamen mir irgendwie vor wie die davor) reinbringst, dann wirds nahezu perfekt


----------



## freeride_bogl (22. September 2009)

schön !

definitiv das geilste cube und schön gefahren.
generell steh ich nich sooo auf reine helmcam videos, aber das is ja jetz mal egal.
im oberen teil, war der trail etwas langsamer, deswegen mehr verwackelt, unten raus wars richtig geil 
keine ahnung ob du irgendwie nen modus wählen kannst ?? bisschen gesättigtere farben wären nich schlecht.

ansonsten echt top !!


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. September 2009)

Bayer schrieb:


> hier mal ich aufm hometrail leider sind mir die 2 mitfahrer abgesprungen drum fährt niemand vorraus. 600hm feinster single trail
> 
> Hometrailriding Vol I on Vimeo
> 
> lasst mal was dazu hören war der erste test der kamera am rehcner ist der kontrast noch etwas höher als online.


 

*top!!!*


----------



## Bayer (23. September 2009)

danke danke ne kann kein modus wahlen verwackelt halt biem umsetzen etwas. hoffentlich kommen bald die hochalpineren video. naja vorteil der kamera ist die winzige größe dadurch nimm ich sie viel eher mit als ne große. werd noch halterungen für sitzstrebe lenker u unterrohr besorgen


----------



## Ostwandlager (25. September 2009)

*zum einschlafen hier!*


----------



## Bayer (25. September 2009)

hehe poste doch selbst was. ich werd ende nächster woche mein neues cube aufbauen dann gibts mehr action bilder


----------



## Fritzzer93 (25. September 2009)

Habe auch noch 3 Bilder von meinen Hometrails


----------



## freeride_bogl (25. September 2009)

@ bayer, ein hanzz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alu-xb (25. September 2009)

nee isn fritzz
edit: nur die hälfte gelesen sorry


----------



## freeride_bogl (25. September 2009)

ich meinte was er sich aufbaut, ein fritzz hat er ja schon

oops, BILDER !!!!


----------



## Fritzzer93 (26. September 2009)

Also wenn er nächste Woche ein Hanzz fährt, hat er irgendetwas im Leben besser gemacht als die meisten anderen


----------



## Bayer (26. September 2009)

lasst euch überraschen


----------



## domi79 (26. September 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/473873


----------



## freeride_bogl (26. September 2009)

wenn du erlaubst, diese links find ich doof


----------



## Berni_95 (26. September 2009)

Ich habe auch noch ein Action Bild von mir Aus der Oberpfalz


----------



## Neo_78 (28. September 2009)

So jetzt mal ein paar Bilder von unserem Wasserstein Trail. Ist zwar recht kurz aber macht fun. Ich hoffe die Bilder passen hierher.

Waren gestern dort um auch mal Fotos von dort zu machen. 


















Gruß Neo_78 und Berni95


----------



## freeride_bogl (28. September 2009)

wo ist im letzten die action ??? 

hab noch was auf der festplatte gefunden, ausm juni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo_78 (28. September 2009)

In den Gesichtern -lol-

Nein dachte mir ich häng das mal mit dran. Wenn nicht ist es gleich draußen. Schönes Bild!!

Gruß Neo


----------



## alu-xb (28. September 2009)

ich denke das war spaß lass es drin tolle bilder


----------



## Neo_78 (1. Oktober 2009)

Keiner mehr interessante Bilder?


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Oktober 2009)

Neo_78 schrieb:


> Keiner mehr interessante Bilder?


----------



## Neo_78 (1. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön! Da kann man die Anstrengung im Gesicht erkennen. Wo war das denn?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (2. Oktober 2009)

Hab auch mal eins , vom Urlaub aus Saalbach-Hinterglemm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (2. Oktober 2009)

Füllen wir die Liste, weiß selber nicht ob ich die Pics gut finden soll oder nicht ...

etwas unscharf und der große jump-styler bin ich auch nich 








haben zum ersten mal mit mitziehn fotographiert, nicht ganz scharf, aber ich glaub man kanns lassen, oder ?

rider, beide male ich, auf unserem Local-Hometrail 

lg
bogl


----------



## fLoOh (2. Oktober 2009)

wow des hält dein dämpfer aus ?
meine ams würdes da glaubisch in alle teile zerlegen 
flo 

oder siehts des erste nur so hoch aus

?????????


----------



## freeride_bogl (2. Oktober 2009)

jo der hält des!!! (man kommt aber schon ziemlich hart auf ^^) 
du glaubst gar nicht was ein 125er alles kann. war schon im bikepark damit, und des geht alles!
 auf dauer aber echt wahnsinnig anstrengend für die arme und beine, da hatt ich 2 tage lang muskelkater von  (machs trozdem wieder )

der erste ist echt so hoch, des is DER hammerkicker  

eig kommt erst der kicker vom 2. bild  der geht über ne forstrasse in ne keine senke, und aus der kommt der kleine kicker vom 2. bild wieder raus, und da fliiiiiiiegt man


----------



## fLoOh (2. Oktober 2009)

ok naja ich fahr ja auch ein 125er 
und bei mir gibts net ganz so hohe sprünge 
muss ma fotos machen (hab aber immoment keine gescheide kammera) wird aber des Geburtstagsgeschenk und dann gehn ich ma mit paar kumpels in de wald und dann gibts auch mal von mir bilder


----------



## freeride_bogl (2. Oktober 2009)

hab ja auch keine high-end cam, wir haben halt gelernt mit meiner 200â¬ digi-knipse umzugehen, und des reicht vorerst!


----------



## fLoOh (2. Oktober 2009)

ja ich denk ich hol mir diese neue von casio 
die ist auch bei normalen bildern gut 
und ist auch net so überteuert 300eruo sind eig voll ok


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Oktober 2009)

hm, also das das ams mitmacht is doch klar?! Ich fahr mit nem Stereo downhill, wenn mir danach is. (und downhill ist wortwörtlich zu verstehn, also mit der 200mm fraktion )
Aber das mit den Sprüngen girg ich auch noch nich richtig scharf. ich denk ichwerds nächste mal mitm stativ arbeiten. Und auch die Canon Eos bekommts nicht besser hin, mit nem noch anfänger fotograf


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Oktober 2009)

So - heute haben wirs nochmal versuct. und das ergebnis geht. mir gefallen sie, nicht die besten, aber mir gefällts.... (alle bilder sind im zeigt her... forum. hier nur die von mir, zwegs cube)

















































Top tour, hoffe die bilderflut gefällt 
Alle bilder im andern Cube forum oder bei meinen Fotos


----------



## freeride_bogl (3. Oktober 2009)

ich steh eig nich so auf hochformat-bilder, aber sonst sind sie ganz ok.
irgendwie fehlt noch das gewisse etwas, hab keine ahnung wie du da meinen geschmack noch treffen könntest (vlt die perspektiven, die farben oder so)

das letzte bild ist TOP!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß was du meinst - Ich denk mal deinen geschmack treff ich bei bike bildern schon. Aber bei action bildern is das halt schon was anderes. Denk da aber wie du. Ich find zu dem letzten noch das kurven und das in den trail reisnspring bild noch top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (3. Oktober 2009)

ich finde beim drift-bild stimmt alles


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Oktober 2009)

An der stelle ists glaub ich eher die tatsache, dass ich das biek in die kurve gepresst hab um schwung mitzunehmen. Gebremst hab ich da nur minimal und ohne blockieren  aber danke! gefällt mir genauso!


----------



## freeride_bogl (3. Oktober 2009)

so! ich glaub jetz weiß ichs.

also des kurven bild ist echt nett, aber in widescreen würds einfach viiiel schöner aussehen. das ganze mit der jetzt schon so tiefstehenden nachmittagsonne im anderen bilddrittel und ner bisschen höheren sättigung und farbenwärme, dann wärs perfekt 

beim wurzeltrail bild das gleiche

lg
bogl


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Oktober 2009)

falls du in sachen sättigung, etc. was verändern willst, nur zu- sind bis auf den kontrast unbearbeitet. - würd mich mal interessieren
Das mit dem hochkannt is halt so ne sache. Die wege sind halt teilweise so eng, dass man wirklich ochkannt machen muss, weil man weiter hinten umgefahren wird


----------



## freeride_bogl (3. Oktober 2009)

ok! (oh mann wird das scho wieder ein ratsch-thread  )

hier das warn 3 handgriffe, also ich finds jetz besser, was meint ihr ?


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Oktober 2009)

Jop gefällt mir auch richtig gut  (Ich habe bewusst nichts bearbeitet).


----------



## Neo_78 (3. Oktober 2009)

Top Bilder auch ohne Bearbeitung. Das ware fahren kann man halt ned sehr gut festhalten. Aber gut rüberbringen!!

Top Fotos!!


----------



## Bayer (4. Oktober 2009)

hier mal eine doku wie so ein schaltauge bei astkontakt abreist. man kann gut erkennen wie sich das schaltwerk einmal verdreht. bilanz waren 3 gerissene speichen eine kaputte kette und das zerstörte schaltauge. was mitm schaltwerk ist muss ich sehen wenn ich das rad wieder aufbaue wenn die speichen da sind

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x85JmokcFWs"]YouTube - schaltaugenschrott[/ame]


----------



## freeride_bogl (4. Oktober 2009)

uuuuh des sieht böse aus !!!! 
und des bei deinen neuen lrs oder  was ist jetz mit deinem neuen cube ???

so schlimm hats mich bisher noch nich erwischt. des derbste war schaltauge und werk hin und eine speiche verbogen. schaltaugen allein hab ich schon 4 geschrottet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (13. Oktober 2009)

es gibt schon wieder ein kleines video. der trail ist schon von einem vorherigen video bekannt, diesmal aber unter anderen bedingungen nämlich mit schnee. fahrer ist erst der vinz mit nen schwarzen fritzz u blauen helm, dann ich mit dem gelben rucksack

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/7039303"]first snow this season on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## j.wayne (13. Oktober 2009)

Sehr geil, da freu ich mich auch schon wieder drauf.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Oktober 2009)

Gefällt mir richtig gut!
Hast dir jetzt das aktuelle Fritzz aufgebaut, oder wie?


----------



## Ostwandlager (13. Oktober 2009)

*super*
*es schneit immer tiefer runter*


----------



## Bayer (15. Oktober 2009)

ja leider heute wieder fahren gewesen der schnee wird immer mehr 
werd mir wohl bald die hd version für die helmkamera holen

enjoy

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/7086164"]snowbiking part I on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Ostwandlager (16. Oktober 2009)

*perfekt*
*und ihr könnt fahren*
*tolle musi*

*Gruß Klaus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (16. Oktober 2009)

Welche Cam nutzt du aktuell? Die Videos sehen doch ansich wirklich gut aus, warum HD?


----------



## monkey10 (16. Oktober 2009)

Bayer schrieb:


> ja leider heute wieder fahren gewesen der schnee wird immer mehr



nettes vid 

echt erstaunlich, dass der trail trotz offensichtlich frischem neuschnee schon so "aus- bzw festgetreten" ist. wird der weg täglich so oft begangen oder wird dort eine loipe gespurt???

endlich lebt der thread 

LG


----------



## freeride_bogl (16. Oktober 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> endlich lebt der thread





aber nur weil der bayer momentan im video fieber ist 

von mir kommt auch bald ein best of 2009 vid


----------



## Ostwandlager (16. Oktober 2009)

*super wieder aus unsere berge?*
**freu**


----------



## freeride_bogl (16. Oktober 2009)

yep ^^


----------



## unocz (19. Oktober 2009)




----------



## freeride_bogl (27. Oktober 2009)

So wie angekündigt, mein video:

ist der erste trailer von meinem kleinen filmprojekt, es wird hofftl jedes jahr ein best of geben des dann gleichzeitig ein trailer ist, und irgendwann, wenn ich genug stoff hab kommt der film ^^
mal sehen was die zukunft bringt ...

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/7099352"]Hyperapewicked Trailer I (Best Of 2009) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Oktober 2009)

Sieht nach spaß aus 
Ich glaub ich muss nächste saisson auch nnen film machen!


----------



## derAndre (27. Oktober 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> So wie angekündigt, mein video:
> 
> ist der erste trailer von meinem kleinen filmprojekt, es wird hofftl jedes jahr ein best of geben des dann gleichzeitig ein trailer ist, und irgendwann, wenn ich genug stoff hab kommt der film ^^
> mal sehen was die zukunft bringt ...
> ...



Das sieht auf jeden Fall sehr vielversprechend aus. Wie haste denn die Kamerafahrt bei 1:01-1:06 gemacht?


----------



## freeride_bogl (27. Oktober 2009)

alles was sich bewegt is mit cable cam oder kamerakran gefilmt (bedies eigenkonstruktionen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (27. Oktober 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> alles was sich bewegt is mit cable cam oder kamerakran gefilmt (bedies eigenkonstruktionen )



saubaer. Kommt recht professionell rüber!


----------



## monkey10 (27. Oktober 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> So wie angekündigt, mein video:
> 
> ist der erste trailer von meinem kleinen filmprojekt...



super! lässige trails & rider, gut gefilmt und geschnitten... 

bin ja schon gespannt was da noch kommt 




freeride_bogl schrieb:


> alles was sich bewegt is mit cable cam oder kamerakran gefilmt (bedies eigenkonstruktionen )



gefällt mir echt seeehr gut. könntest nicht ein foto von der konstruktion posten? auch ein paar andere einstellungen gefallen, z.B. die zwei unterschiedlichen einstellungen der helmcam...

Weiter so!

LG


----------



## monkey10 (29. Oktober 2009)

Wieder ein paar Bilder von meinen (noch schneefreien) Hometrails...
































Qualität ist teilweise etwas minder aufgrund der Upload-Limits von mtb-news.de

LG


----------



## crush-er (29. Oktober 2009)

@bayer und bogl:

wirklich richtig geile videos. macht spaß zuzuschauen. freu mich auf mehr...


----------



## Ostwandlager (1. November 2009)

@bayer und bogl:

*super Bilder super Video *


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. November 2009)

Verrätst mir mal bitte, was ihr für ne Cam genutzt habt, bogl?


----------



## acid-driver (2. November 2009)

mokey10, so stell ich mir geile trails vor 

wenn du schreibst "noch schneefrei" dann sprichst du wahrscheinlich von südlicheren gefilden deutschlands?


----------



## wildkater (2. November 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wenn du schreibst "noch schneefrei" dann sprichst du wahrscheinlich von südlicheren gefilden deutschlands?


Ich tippe eher auf die "mittleren" Gefilde Deutschlands...


----------



## acid-driver (2. November 2009)

kann das bitte einer auflösen?

sonst wenns nicht süden ist, will ich da mal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (2. November 2009)

zwei bilder von mir, geschossen und bearbeitet vom günther (flatrider in ibc)












bisschen urban freeriden in trostberg, beim alztrails fahren

cheers !


----------



## wildkater (2. November 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> bisschen urban freeriden in trostberg, beim alztrails fahren


Lässig, da bin ich auch so 2-3x im Jahr! Alztrails sind einfach spassig, vor allem gehen die noch wenn in den Bergen schon lange Schnee liegt.
Dann kennst Du auch die kleine Dirtstrecke in Garching am Freibad?


----------



## freeride_bogl (2. November 2009)

klar! da warn wir auch ne zeit lang (leider keine fotos) richtig geil mal nen pumptrack mit paar tables zu fahrn, gibts bei uns in der gegend ja überhaupt gar nicht 

sonst fand ich die trails aber eher langweilig ...


----------



## wildkater (3. November 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> sonst fand ich die trails aber eher langweilig ...


Klar, mit Chiemgau-Trails können sie nicht mithalten, aber sie sind 1. landschaftlich nett, 2. nicht sooo weit von mir und 3. mit Speed gefahren machen die schon Spaß finde ich. Höhenmeter sammeln geht da natürlich nicht, ich glaube es sind auf ca. 40km keine 200hm... und fahrtechnisch sollte es für keinen hier im Forum ein Problem sein 

Für alle die jetzt nicht wissen, von was wir reden:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=1855


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2009)

DAS ist mountainbiken!  nic0r!

(boar hab ich jetzt bock auf kandel biken,... aber trainingsplan sagt 90min strassen intervalle.... *kotz*)


----------



## JakobHornung (20. November 2009)

ich hab mir heuer im sommer auch ein fritzz gekauft und gleich mal nen film gemacht.  


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeX2Op77qac"]YouTube- Riding the Alps[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzzer93 (20. November 2009)

ist geil des video
vorallem ist auch der helm hervorzuheben


----------



## freeride_bogl (20. November 2009)

sieht ja schon mal echt cool aus


----------



## wildkater (20. November 2009)

@JakobHornung:

Lässig! Mehr davon!


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. November 2009)

find ich kuhl!


----------



## thto (20. November 2009)

JakobHornung schrieb:


> ich hab mir heuer im sommer auch ein fritzz gekauft und gleich mal nen film gemacht.



sauber sehr schönes vid macht laune


----------



## derAndre (21. November 2009)

JakobHornung schrieb:


> ich hab mir heuer im sommer auch ein fritzz gekauft und gleich mal nen film gemacht.
> 
> 
> YouTube- Riding the Alps



Das Video ist sehr gut gemacht und die fahrerei sehr ausbaufähig. Darf ich fragen wie alt Du bist?


----------



## Ostwandlager (21. November 2009)

*echt cooles video *


----------



## JakobHornung (21. November 2009)

danke für alle antworten!!



derAndre schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie alt Du bist?


ich bin 15. aber davor bin ich mit nem all-mountain eher touren gefahren. beim video hatte ich das bike erst mal 1 woche...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (21. November 2009)

Super geile Bilder und Videos ,von euch Respekt.Hab mal ein von mir ,vom Hangmann aus Leogang.War für mich schon eine Herausvorderung.



Gruss


----------



## Martina H. (21. November 2009)

Heute bei herrlichem Wetter:





Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (21. November 2009)

JakobHornung schrieb:


> danke für alle antworten!!
> 
> 
> ich bin 15. aber davor bin ich mit nem all-mountain eher touren gefahren. beim video hatte ich das bike erst mal 1 woche...



Hut ab. Man sieht zwar das Du auf dem Fahrrad noch nicht zu Hause bist aber da wächst Du rein! Fleisig weiter fahren! Wir dürfen sehr gespannt sein.


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. November 2009)

Ich bin zwar nicht zufrieden, und habe mir von neuen einstellungen besseres Erhooft, aber naja...
Nightride Fotos sind schwer. Zweiter versuch..





Ich bin zu schnell muhaha
Ps: kuhl JakobHornung! Bin auch 15 

Edith: Noch nicht groß bearbeiten. Mal schaun was sich da noch rausholen lässt---


----------



## Neo_78 (22. November 2009)

Starke Aufnahme. Mir gefällts. Was hast du da für eine Einstellung genommen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. November 2009)

Iso 1600 - 1. Fehler, den ich beim nächsten mal vermeiden werde
Blende 22 - 2. fehler deran den ersten anknüpft
Verschlusszeit 30sec
2 versch. entrauscher
Aujtomatischer WA
Und mein 3. Fehler: Ich hab nicht gemerkjt, dass das opbjektiv beschlagen war....


----------



## wildermarkus (22. November 2009)

@ JakobHornung

Wo bist du denn da  unterwegs?


----------



## trek 6500 (22. November 2009)

@jakob : ich find´das video klasse - und gut fahren tust du auch !!! sehr schön !!!!


----------



## JakobHornung (22. November 2009)

@ Andi 3001: sau cool! 
@ wildermarkus: Hasliberg in der Schweiz. Ein paar Aufnahmen sind auch aus Brienz.
@ trek 6500: danke!


----------



## JakobHornung (24. November 2009)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus der Schweiz:


----------



## wildkater (24. November 2009)

@JakobHornung:
Dein Fritzz is so cool - wie fährt es sich denn so bergauf? Steigt es recht früh? Macht das Gewicht Problemchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JakobHornung (25. November 2009)

ja, bergauf passts schon. Meins ist recht schwer aufgebaut (Kefü, Stahlfeder, Downhillreifen, etc.) aber trotz meiner schlechten Trainingsform sind 1000 hm kein Ding. Die Gabel senke ich schon bei leichten Steigungen ab.


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. November 2009)

Zum Begrauf : Also ich hab jetzt mittlerweile so die erfahrung gemacht, dass es bergauf mit mehr gewicht zwar sehr spürbar schwerer geht, aber dass man sich an alles gewöhnt. Ich nähere mich den 15kg an


----------



## marco_m (29. November 2009)

JakobHornung schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus der Schweiz:


 
Hi, sehr schöne Bilder !
Wo genau wart ihr da?


----------



## JakobHornung (29. November 2009)

@marco_m: Danke. Wir waren im Berner Oberland in der Nähe von Luzern.


----------



## OWL_Biker (1. Dezember 2009)

Habe als Anfänger mal ne frage zu dem Schneevideo bzw. würde mal um Tipps bitten!

War letztes Jahr einmal bei Schnee draußen, allerdings mit nem saualtem Marin und auf jeder vereisten Fläche oder schnelleren Kurve wurds eng bzw.es hat mich oft gelegt...


----------



## barbarissima (2. Dezember 2009)

Leg dir ein Paar Schwalbe Ice Spiker zu  Damit machen Eis und Schnee einen Riesenspaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (2. Dezember 2009)

Sind die Jungs auch mit den Spikes unterwegs?
Hatte ich auch schon drangedacht, aber so oft liegt hier in OWL auch kein Schnee...


----------



## barbarissima (2. Dezember 2009)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> ...
> Hatte ich auch schon drangedacht, aber so oft liegt hier in OWL auch kein Schnee...


 
Macht nix  Auf Straßen oder Wegen kommt man schnell mal auf ne Eisplatte (die erkennt man ja auch nicht immer rechtzeitig ) Mit Spikes fährst du locker drüber weg


----------



## wildkater (2. Dezember 2009)

@barbarissima:

Ich hab mir im Frühjahr günstig Ice Spiker gekauft und nicht mehr ausprobiert, weil der Frost weg war...
Bin schon ganz gespannt wie sich die Dinger so machen; letztes Jahr hats mich ein paar mal mehr als unsanft hingelegt. 1x ging sogar das Schaltwerk drauf 

Hast Du auch welche? Ist wirklich so ein Unterschied?


----------



## Bayer (2. Dezember 2009)

also auf tiefen schnee fahr ich weiter den muddy mary hab aber auch einen satz ice spiker pro hier die kommen dann drauf wenn der schnee ganz fest und komprimiert ist


----------



## OWL_Biker (2. Dezember 2009)

So und jetzt mal noch ne kurze (eigentlich Off Topic-) Frage zu diesem Thema:

Lohnt es sich für ein paar Fahrten die Reifen zu wechseln und danach dann wieder?
Habe als Anfänger damit noch keine Erfahrung und weiß daher nicht ob es sich zeitlich und vom Aufwand her lohnt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Dezember 2009)

Der Aufwand is ja nich wirklich groß. Allerdings bevorzug ich genauso wie Bayer die Muddy Marrys. Auf weichem schnee, oder matsch oder sonstwas versinken spikes genauso wie alles andere. Und in meine Marys hab ich mehr vertrauen.


----------



## barbarissima (2. Dezember 2009)

@Wildkater:
Mit den Spikes hast du einfach Grip auf Eis und rutscht nicht ziellos in der Weltgeschichte rum. Bei tiefem Schnee ist es wieder wurscht, ob man Spikes drauf hat oder nicht. Da schwimmt man so oder so


----------



## wildkater (2. Dezember 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @Wildkater:
> Mit den Spikes hast du einfach Grip auf Eis und rutscht nicht ziellos in der Weltgeschichte rum. Bei tiefem Schnee ist es wieder wurscht, ob man Spikes drauf hat oder nicht. Da schwimmt man so oder so


Der Einsatzbereich wie auf dem Bild trifft die Sache ganz gut. 
Ich bin gern im Wald bei gefrorener Schneedecke oder gefrorenem Boden bzw. Wurzelwerk, lass es gern mal krachen - bloß ist es halt blöd, wenn genau beim größten Speed dann eine gefrorene Riesenpfütze wartet  (so geschehen im Januar 2009).
Die Ice Spiker sollten da helfen...


----------



## monkey10 (3. Dezember 2009)

Hab auch lang überlegt, ob ich mir Spike-Reifen zulegen soll. Bei den Bedingungen, wo man sie unbedingt braucht, macht mir das Biken aber dann sowieso keinen Spass. Bin bisher im Winter immer genug zum Fahren gekommen und hatte je nach Bedingungen Muddy Mary/Fatal Bert oder Swampthings aufgezogen 

Aber jetzt wieder zum Thema. War übrigens am Wochenende auf ca. 1500m und hatte ohne Spike-Reifen viel Spass in knapp 10-20cm Neuschnee 
















Für richtige Actionfotos im Schnee war´s einfach zu kalt und zu lustig 


Weiter unten liegt dann kein Schnee:





LG


----------



## m.rr (3. Dezember 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Weiter unten liegt dann kein Schnee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 die Biegung in der Gabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (3. Dezember 2009)

sag mal bitte was das für ne hose ist.


----------



## idworker (3. Dezember 2009)

das müsste diese hier sein:
http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=ed2677531b92cf560ac4f1d7827e3387

die hab ich auch, echt perfekt....

Grüße,  Uwe


----------



## m.rr (3. Dezember 2009)

...genau die is es, die hab' ich auch, bin auch sehr zufrieden


----------



## monkey10 (3. Dezember 2009)

m.rr schrieb:


> die Biegung in der Gabel...



schaut tatsächlich heftig aus, wie die gabel bei der stufe flext..

jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum ich die stabile steife pike eingebaut hab. wär interessant zu wissen, ob eine lyrik/fox 36er bzw. eine gabel mit konischen od. 1,5" steuerrohr eine so größere steifigkeit besitzt, dass dies in dieser situation nicht auftritt.



Bayer schrieb:


> sag mal bitte was das für ne hose ist.



genau diese:



idworker schrieb:


> das müsste diese hier sein:
> http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=ed2677531b92cf560ac4f1d7827e3387



teuer, aber top . in diversen online-shops gibts vorjahresmodelle um einiges günstiger. hab ich aber erst im nachhinein gesehen...

LG


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. Dezember 2009)

Das Kinn flext auch ganz nett.


----------



## Sunset (3. Dezember 2009)

@Monkey10 bitte mehr von solchen bildern...


----------



## idworker (3. Dezember 2009)

@Sunset: schau doch mal in den "Hochtouren" Fred, da gibt sowas ohne ende....


----------



## freeride_bogl (6. Dezember 2009)

stoppt die spam-posts 

pics sind hier gefragt !





Foto: Jürgen
Rider: Ich


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Dezember 2009)

mann im ganzen forum is tote hose ... 

dann halt wieder bilder, auch wenn nich so gut, aber besser als gar nichts ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (15. Dezember 2009)

...sind doch eh ganz lässig die Pics


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Dezember 2009)

es weihnachtet eben....


Beim bilder suchen in alten bilder, is mir das hier aufgefallen:





Schaut mal auf die Kette! :daumen...das bild wurd leider nix...

dann hab ich noch ein Gruppenbild gefunden....Action gabs danach 





(cube fahrer ganz rechts (ich) und der ganz links )

soo und dann noch bisl äktschn..





(war gloaub ich nur im zeigt her ... fred )

Sooo, die paar Bilders konnt ich noch zusammenkratzen...Damit die hose etwas weniger tot is


----------



## monkey10 (9. Januar 2010)

Endlich Schnee auch in tieferen Lagen 





















zum snowboarden im Gelände noch zuwenig, zum biken perfekt


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Januar 2010)

...heul , will auch ....

@andy : ..was planst du denn als neues bike projekt ..???


----------



## freeride_bogl (29. Januar 2010)

nach langer zeit hab ichs heute auch mal wieder aufs bike geschafft 
wenn mans genau nimmt, eig zum ersten mal so richtig im tiefschnee  und es macht einfach unendlich viel spaß !!! 

war leider nur allein, weil keiner bock (oder zeit ) hatte, und da is filmen echt stressig , dann hab ich auch noch das zeug für die helmcam vergessen und deswegen is das video jetzt nur so kurz ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Januar 2010)

nice one!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XantoR (30. Januar 2010)

sehr schönes video :]


----------



## Neo_78 (30. Januar 2010)

Genial


----------



## Fabian93 (6. März 2010)

Ich hol den Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung:


----------



## Martina H. (22. März 2010)

Hy,

Wetter wird wieder besser - und schon gibt es mal wieder "Äktschen-Bilder":




















War mal wieder richtig schön: super Wetter, relativ trocken im Wald, leider unter den Tannen doch noch zu dunkel für scharfe Fotos - ist einfach zu schnell der Kerl 

Grüße

M.


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. März 2010)

Scheint ja spaß zu haben 
War heute auch bei endlich wieder gutn verhältnissen im wald spielen:





Das is der fullface eines Freunds....ich werd wohl bei meiner halbschale bleiben! damit fühl ich  mich einfach wohler


----------



## Bayer (23. März 2010)

war mit meinem fritzz auch auf nen hometrail in garmisch, sogut wie schneefrei 
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/10319351"]Spring is Coming ... on Vimeo[/ame]
danke colin stewart fürs video


----------



## freeride_bogl (23. März 2010)

find ich cool, dass colin jetz auch videos macht 
schön gefahren !!!


----------



## Martina H. (23. März 2010)

> Scheint ja spaß zu haben...



Hat er 

M.


----------



## Salamander301 (27. März 2010)

Heute da erste Mal in kurz unterwegs


----------



## SRX-Prinz (29. März 2010)

Gestern im Wald .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (29. März 2010)

Sehr geile Bildfolge! Gibts da nicht noch ein Bild, dass den Moment der Landung zeigt?


----------



## slawo (30. März 2010)

Kleine Dropeinlage mit dem Fritzzchen


----------



## Beorn (30. März 2010)

Schick, schick!

Ich muss endlich einen Mitfahrer finden, den man regelmäßig zum photographieren verdonnern kann!


----------



## ThomasAC (30. März 2010)

Für Fotos reicht als Mitfahrer der Gorillapod:


----------



## Beorn (30. März 2010)

OT: Reicht der ganz kleine (go go) für eine Olympus µXXX Kompaktkamera?


----------



## slawo (30. März 2010)

der müsste für ne kompakte cam reichen
gogo verträgt 275g, also wenn deine cam nicht schwerer ist, dann ist alles gut


----------



## Beorn (31. März 2010)

Danke slawo, dann werd ich mal mit meiner Knippse zur Küchenwaage der Nachbarn gehn. Auf meiner Bodenwaage wiegt die Kamera nix


----------



## slawo (31. März 2010)

bitte
findest sicherlich auch infos im internet darüber wenn du den genauen modellnamen bei google eingibst


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. April 2010)

Mehr bilder, weniger Text


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (8. April 2010)

Warum so weit außen?


----------



## Beorn (8. April 2010)

Weil man bei Selbsauslöser in Eile ist und eher weniger auf die perfekte Linie achtet und dafür schaut, dass man irgendwie aufs Bild kommt?!


----------



## littledevil (8. April 2010)

Au weih, Selbstauslöser machts natürlich spannend.


----------



## freeride_bogl (8. April 2010)

nenee, das passt schon so - ganz normale kurven haltung (klein bissl übertrieben vll.^^)


----------



## Beorn (8. April 2010)

Er meinte ja, warum die Linie so weit außen gefahren wird.

Die Haltung schätz ich mal dürfte bei mir nicht anders sein. Ich hab aber meinen Selbstauslöser noch nicht ausreichend unter Kontrolle, um mir das mal ansehn zu können (und euch zu zeigen).


----------



## acid-driver (8. April 2010)

ne, die haltung ist physikalisch betrachtet eher kontraproduktiv. so ist der schwerpunkt zu weit oben und wenn du pech hast, haut die zentrifugalkraft dich aus der kurve. 

lieber eine linie mit dem bike werden. 
habe mir mal erlaubt, ein bild aus dem nicolai-forum zu posten. 
er geht die kurve nicht so extrem an, ich glaube aber, man erkennt, was ich meine:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (8. April 2010)

mit grober physik vielleicht, aber erfahrungsgemäß nicht ... 

wenn man aber ne enge kurve schnell nehmen will dann muss man das gewicht nach hinten aussen bringen => vorderrad wird leichter und rutscht nicht so schnell weg und man kann stärker einlenken, gewicht hinten zentral über dem reifen, dann rutscht er eben wegen der sonst stärkeren fliehkraft auch nicht weg

am ende sieht das ganze dann aus wie ne banane (kennt man ja auch vom skifahren schon)

wir können das ganze auch gern noch per pm weiterdiskutieren, aber hier sollen bilder rein !!!!


----------



## jan84 (8. April 2010)

grüße,
Jan


----------



## dusi__ (8. April 2010)

sieht das nur so aus oder is da n wenig luft im reifen?


----------



## jan84 (8. April 2010)

Vermute es waren um die 1,2 - 1,4 bar. War gegen Ende vonner Tour und nach dem Trail (wo man um jedes bisschen Grip froh ist ) gings nurnoch auf Asphalt zurück. Die Gabel ist unerfreulich, ne seperate Lowspeed Druckstufe würde der Durolux bei sowas ziemlich gut tun.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. April 2010)

Kurvendiskussion:
Blaaaaa...ihr könnt es gar nicht wissen...schonmal was von der drücktechnik gehört? Die wendet man dann an, wenn der weg zu einer seite abfällt..(im nichtsichtaren nbereich ) Die kurve ist recht lang, und auf den nassen wurzeln hätte ich ohne die technik große probleme auf der spur zu bleiben..deshalb soviel drücken wie geht  Linie ist in der tat etwas "weiter"..liegt aber daran, dass es nicht der scheitelpunkt der kurve ist..der liegt beim stativ


----------



## freeride_bogl (8. April 2010)

wir habens gerade ausdiskutiert und sind auf sowas ähnliches gekommen


----------



## acid-driver (8. April 2010)

nur bleiben wir auf dem bike und hängen nicht irgendwo in der botanik rum


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. April 2010)

ja ne 

@ Bogl:


----------



## derAndre (9. April 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> nur bleiben wir auf dem bike und hängen nicht irgendwo in der botanik rum



 Kann ja auch sein, das rechts ein Horde Sioux hocken die gerade eine Salve Feile abfeuern. Selbst John Wayne versteckt sich in sonem Fall hinter seinem Gaul.

...drücktechnik... 

und nun zurück zum Thema, hehe.


----------



## Nafets190 (11. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xzbz-wsuKE"]YouTube- Schlag den Raab Mountainbike Unfall[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (11. April 2010)

das hat nix mit action zu tun!


----------



## maybrik (11. April 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> das hat nix mit action zu tun!


 

Genau


----------



## icube (11. April 2010)

bisschen traurig war das verhalten vom herrn wagenknecht aber schon hätte zumind die bikes incl. strecke mal ordentlich einweisen müssen! war ja eig klar das sowas passiern musste  !


----------



## barbarissima (11. April 2010)

Dann hätte der Raab ja noch älter ausgesehen


----------



## icube (11. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Dann hätte der Raab ja noch älter ausgesehen



also von der "Bremstechnik" können wir uns defintiv was von 
ihm abschaun!


----------



## freeride_bogl (28. April 2010)

Sonntag im Chiemgau












Rider: (vorne) Ich, (hinten) Andi
Foto: Flo


----------



## Edmonton (1. Mai 2010)

Hi
Hier mal ein Action Bild vom Stereo, hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## freeride_bogl (4. Mai 2010)

Foto: Flo
Rider: Andi
(ich war auch mit dabei ^^)


----------



## Martina H. (5. Mai 2010)

... hier mal mein erstes Videoexperiment, ist noch nicht fertig - erstmal nur ein Versuch 

Verbesserungsvorschläge werden gern entgegengenommen 


Grüße

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (5. Mai 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... hier mal mein erstes Videoexperiment, ist noch nicht fertig - erstmal nur ein Versuch
> 
> Verbesserungsvorschläge werden gern entgegengenommen
> Grüße
> ...



Hallo Martina,

ganz groß der Kleine. 

Tipps für das Video: Alles in allem schon sehr gut aber

1. weniger ist mehr! 
Entscheide Dich für eine Überblendung und setze sie sparsam ein - besser noch, arbeite ohne. 
2. Dramatik ensteht durch den Wechsel.
Zeitlupe ist ein tolles Werkzeug um die Dramatik des Augenblicks zu unterstreichen. Benutze Sie weise. Das heißt auch, wenn Du in einer Szene Zeitlupe einsetzen möchtest, beginne die Szene mit dem normalen Tempo und wechsel erst kurz vor der "spannenden Stelle" in die Zeitlupe. Den Abgang kannst Du dann wieder mit dem normalen Tempo laufen lassen.
3. Schnelle Cuts
Wir alle hassen sie eigentlich und Musikvideos übertreiben es meisten damit aber schnelle Schnitte sind nach wie vor ein gutes Mittel um Spannung aufzubauen. Wenn Du Szene aus verschiedenen Perspektiven hast, wechsel die Pespektive öfter mal hin und her.

Viele Grüße
derAndré


----------



## barbarissima (5. Mai 2010)

Cooles Video, rasanter Biker


----------



## idworker (5. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Cooles Video, rasanter Biker



Komisch: Martina H. -> Rider: Robert  Ja, nee, is' klar....


----------



## Beorn (5. Mai 2010)

Schick, schick, schönes Video vom Bikenachwuchs! Bei der Fahrweise freunde Dich schon mal mit der Unfallaufnahme an, da kommt sicher noch einiges auf Dich zu!

Videos kann ich technisch nicht beurteilen, ich kann meine nicht mal mehr selber anschaun, weil sie so grauslich sind.


----------



## derAndre (5. Mai 2010)

idworker schrieb:


> Komisch: Martina H. -> Rider: Robert  Ja, nee, is' klar....




Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, Martina vielleicht ne stolze Mama sein könnte?


----------



## Martina H. (5. Mai 2010)

...richtig: Ich = Mama, Robert = Sohn


Danke schonmal für die Tipps, ich fang ja erst an: wird schon noch...

@ derAndre: leider habe ich noch kein richtiges Videoprogram (jetzt: Windows Movie Maker) von daher ist die Sache mit der "Zeitlupeabhier" nicht so einfach. Was mich auch stört, ist, dass ich die Überblendungen nicht bearbeiten kann (Dauer, etc - vielleicht scheitert es aber auch an meiner Unwissenheit )mal sehen, ob ich mir da noch ein anderes Programm besorge, schaun 'mer mal...

Grüße

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo_78 (5. Mai 2010)

RESPEKT kann man da nur sagen in dem Alter!!


----------



## labuero (5. Mai 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Hallo Martina,
> 
> ganz groß der Kleine.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich ganz genauso. Einfach mal bei den Videos der Woche reinschauen. Da wird auch fast kein Effekt für Überblendungen genutzt.


----------



## freeride_bogl (5. Mai 2010)

hier nochmal ich am selben jump, nur des bild suckt bissl ^^











location: hometrail


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Mai 2010)

War aber deine Cam und nicht die eos am werk, was!? Das zweite gefällt mir von der idee sehr gut! Umsetzungsmäßig könnt man da noch spaß drahaben


----------



## freeride_bogl (5. Mai 2010)

nene war schon die canon, aber sieht leider nich viel besser aus als von meiner  (nich mal meinen frisch gelernten whip sieht man )
beim 2. war dann der akku lehr, deswegen war nix mehr, umsetzungsmäßig 

am hometrail is es immer so dunkel, dass immer alle bilder rauschen oder unscharf sind  slave blitz ham wir noch keinen und dann kommt eben sowas bei raus ...


----------



## barbarissima (6. Mai 2010)

*Schöne Bilder*


----------



## Ray (6. Mai 2010)

Hab mein Stereo erst ein paar Wochen. Fühlt sich aber gut an.


----------



## derAndre (6. Mai 2010)

Ray schrieb:


> Hab mein Stereo erst ein paar Wochen. Fühlt sich aber gut an.


Sehr schöner Spot. Nicht zwingend das übliche Einsatzgebiet des Bikes aber durchaus Artgerecht.


----------



## derAndre (6. Mai 2010)

Ray schrieb:


> Hab mein Stereo erst ein paar Wochen. Fühlt sich aber gut an.


Sehr schöner Spot. Nicht zwingend das übliche Einsatzgebiet des Bikes aber durchaus Artgerecht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Mai 2010)

Kuhl Kuhl..
Sagmal hast du deinen Bremsen dieses Trailer zeugs verpasst? (hört sich ja so an)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## labuero (7. Mai 2010)

Ray schrieb:


> Hab mein Stereo erst ein paar Wochen. Fühlt sich aber gut an.


Ich sehe mein Stereo jetzt mit ganz anderen Augen.


----------



## marco_m (7. Mai 2010)

hab mein stereo erst ein paar wochen. Fühlt sich aber gut an.


R E S P E K T ! ! !


----------



## Ray (8. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe es wird bald trockener.


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. Mai 2010)

So fängt der Tag doch gut an, cooles Bild und Video! Musik hätte noch ganz gut gepasst find ich, sonst 


Ciao


----------



## Tom1977 (8. Mai 2010)

Aua...ich dachte für so eine Behandlung braucht man ein Fritzz 
Was wiegst Du und wie lange hält Dein Stereo das schon aus?


----------



## Beorn (8. Mai 2010)

Respekt Ray! So wie das aussieht, würd ich mich da auch trocken eher unelegant aufs Maul brezeln und nicht hard as a rock weiterfahren und noch Zeit und Muße haben ein wenig einen Steinanlieger anzuspringen und so was. Einfach klasse!

Tom1977, dazu braucht man kein bestimmtes Bike, sondern sehr saumäßig gute Fahrtechnik, was andres hilft da net.


----------



## Tom1977 (8. Mai 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Tom1977, dazu braucht man kein bestimmtes Bike, sondern sehr saumäßig gute Fahrtechnik, was andres hilft da net.



Ich hatte da eher die mechanische Belastung und die Robustheit des Bikes im Kopf. Klar kann man über die Fahrtechnik die mechanische Belastung verstärken oder eben reduzieren. Trotzdem hätte ich für sowas eher ein Enduro erwartet und kein All-Mountain.
Aber ich stelle immer wieder fest, das ich die Haltbarkeit meines Stereo offenbar unterschätze....naja.....lieber so als andersrum


----------



## Beorn (8. Mai 2010)

Hm, vielleicht mach ich mir um die Haltbarkeit meines Materials auch zu wenig Sorgen und ich ende irgendwann irgendwo im Gebüsch deswegen. Vielleicht flext das Stereo auch einen Ticken mehr und bricht dafür nicht, Cannondale hat mal anno Dazumal einen Freerider gebaut, dessen Hinterbau diesen Effekt beabsichtigt hatte. Aber ich bin kein Maschinenbauing. und hab da net so viel Ahnung von.
Ich find halt, dass er sehr viel mit dem Körper rausnimmt (wenn mein Körper das nur auch könnte) und es ja auch nicht auf ner DH-Strecke ist, sonder eher Richtung TrailTrial geht.


----------



## Ray (8. Mai 2010)

Bislang mache ich mir keine sorgen bzgl. Stabilität. Weder die Gabel noch der Dämpfer sind mir durchgeschlagen. Es ist aber wichtig, dass die Einstellungen der Situation angepasst werden. Bei Drops oder Bunny Hops regle ich das über die Fox Plattform.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (8. Mai 2010)

das haelt das stereo schon aus. das vom andi und auch meins muessen auch was wegstecken.
und bis jetzt gibt's da keinen stress.


----------



## ecols (8. Mai 2010)

Den Trail kann man auch mitm Trekkingrad fahren, eben nicht ganz so flowig. Aber bestimmtes Material braucht man dafür nicht..


----------



## Tom1977 (8. Mai 2010)

ecols schrieb:


> Den Trail kann man auch mitm Trekkingrad fahren, eben nicht ganz so flowig. Aber bestimmtes Material braucht man dafür nicht..



Davon hätt' ich dann gern demnächst ein Video


----------



## freeride_bogl (8. Mai 2010)

blablabla für son gelaber gibts tausende andre threads, also versaut den hier nich !


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Mai 2010)

recht hast...! ausserdem weiß ich nciht was an dem stein ding jetzt sooo brutal ist? Naja..trotzdem schön anzusehn..
und aushalten..also bitte. das ist ein stereo und kein rennrad ..wie fatz schon sagte..


----------



## acid-driver (8. Mai 2010)

und gleich kommt der nächste, der das auf nem kaputten einrad rückwärts mit augen zu fährt...

mir gefällt das video und gerade im nassen ists anspruchsvoll zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (10. Mai 2010)

Gewisse differenzen zwischen mir und meinem Fritzz was die Wegewahl angeht .





#grüße,
Jan


----------



## derAndre (10. Mai 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Gewisse differenzen zwischen mir und meinem Fritzz was die Wegewahl angeht .


 das Fritzz hat Dir, wie es scheint keine Wahl gelassen.


----------



## Colawolf (11. Mai 2010)

mal ne blöde frage eines noobs bezüglich der fahrtechnik... 
fahrt ihr die trails mit klickis und seid eingeklickt oder fahrt ihr mit normalen schuhen?


----------



## dusi__ (11. Mai 2010)

geschmacksache.
ich hab klickies und fahre immer eingeklickt. allerdings sehr locker eingestellt die teile.


----------



## derAndre (11. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre reine Plattformpedale und entsprechend nie eingeklickt.


----------



## fatz (11. Mai 2010)

wie dusi.....


----------



## jan84 (11. Mai 2010)

Auffm Fritzz Plattform, am Hardtail schraub ich zwischen Klick und Hardtail hin und her. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## freeride_bogl (11. Mai 2010)

jetz fängt das schon wieder an, das hat mal absolut nix mit cube zu tun, und es gibt zig andre threads über das thema

versuchs mal mit suchfunktion oder pn, danke

nich böse gemeint ! aber das soll ein bilderthread bleiben so wie er anfangs war


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (13. Mai 2010)

Tag,

muss mal ne frage stellen hällt ein fritzz den roadgap in winterberg aus?
die frage is so weit für mich interessant da ich ausm downhill bereich komme und mein rad allerdings jetz verkaufen muss und ich mich eben für ein fritzz interessiere und dies auch nicht wirklich schonen würde.

m.f.g AlpenSuchtii


----------



## MonsterJoe (13. Mai 2010)

warum willst du dann dein anderes bike verkaufen? Naja, das Fritzz macht so einiges mit, doch für den heftigen dh berich mit den mega sprüngen ist es nicht gedacht. da würde ich eher zu nem reinen dh´ler greifen.

mfg joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> weil ich hier nichts geiles gefunden hab ein neues Thema, Biler von euren Cubes in Action ... bitte kein bullshit nur qualitative geile freeride downhill dirt etc. pics
> meeeeerci
> 
> mfg
> bogl



!


Man ey. probiers as dann weißtes. und dein ransom wirds im übrigen auch nicht besser verkraften als das fritzz

ich verlange die steinigung für alle die hier das labern unnötig anfangen


----------



## freeride_bogl (13. Mai 2010)

omg des is echt schlimm, lesen können hier wohl einige nich, was 
auf der letzten seite warn genau 2 bilder 

so - hab jetz nochmal meine ordner durchsucht, des kanns ja wohl nich sein






manual spielereien auf meinem lieblingstrail
des panorama versinkt in der trüben vulkanasche-sicht


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (13. Mai 2010)

oh man wieso immer gleich so agressiev ich kanns halt nich ausprobieren und deswegen muss ich mir anders behelfen und warums kein reines dh bike sein soll is wegen der beklopten sitzposition und dem gewicht laut meinem arzt. !

m.f.g AlpenSuchtii


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2010)

Du hast doch im enduro fred genervt! also..dann bleib auch da. was willstn in ner gallery mit so nem müll?! schau doch mal ins cube unterforum! das ist eines (oder das) aktvste bei den bikemarken. da gibts ja soooo viele freds zum fritzz., man! Aggressiv wird man da schon


----------



## fatz (13. Mai 2010)

@suchti: 
nochmal zum mitmeisseln: *FALSCHER THREAD!*


@andi:
lass mich raten: der weg heisst baerlauchtrail?


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2010)

oder auch bekannt als "der mit den zwei steinen an den ziegen vorbei"


----------



## Ray (14. Mai 2010)

Vorsicht! Kein Bärlauchtrail:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6467/h


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Mai 2010)

ne mehr so nadelteppich 
Was mir an deinen Videos immer fehlt ist ein zusammehang..hoffe du weißt was ich mein. Das sind halt immer nur so einzelne stellen/spots/etc. Son schöner freeride singletrack mit steinchen, wurzeln, stufen, kickern, usw.. wär doch auch mal nicht verkehrt, oder?!


----------



## Ray (14. Mai 2010)

Ich weiss was Du meinst. Das war auch nur ein Frustschnitt von altem Material. Hab mir gestern beim Bremseneinstellen die halbe Fingerkuppe meines Bremsfingers abgetrennt und kann wohl deshalb ne Weile nicht fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (14. Mai 2010)

Wahnsinn, was man - wenn man's denn kann - mit so nem Sofarad wie unserem Stereo alles anfangen kann 

Erst mal gute Besserung, dass es bald noch mehr coole Videos gibt. 

Wie schwer ist denn eigentlich der Transfer der Fahrtechnik vom Trialbike zum Stereo? Klappt das von heute auf morgen?

Ich liebäugle die ganze Zeit ja schon mit einem Trialbike, aber bis jetzt scheitert's noch am Geld. 
Wenn das mit 30 mal drauf hab, dann bin ich stolz auf mich


----------



## Ray (14. Mai 2010)

Ich war überrascht, wie schnell der Umstieg geklappt hat. Ich habe erst ein paar Lenker-Vorbau-Kombis (das Standard-Setup war aber erstaunlicherweise am besten) und dann alle möglichen Drücke bzw. Druck- und Zugstufenvarianten der Dämpfer ausprobiert. Das hat 4 Wochen gedauert. Ab dann habe ich angefangen richtig zu trainieren. 

Umgekehrt sollte es etwas schwieriger sein, aber nichts ist unmöglich. Du kannst mir auch ne PM schreiben wenn Du noch weitere Fragen hast.


----------



## Mitchell (20. Mai 2010)




----------



## Edmonton (20. Mai 2010)

@Mitchell
Sehr schöne Bilder. 
Was ist das für ne Marzocchi Bomber?
So gefällt mir das Fritzz.


----------



## Mitchell (21. Mai 2010)

@Edmonton:
Danke, ist ne 2010er 55 RV, endlich wieder Stahlfedern im eigenen Saft bzw. offenen Ölbad! Funzt super, tolles Ansprechverhalten, Superpreis, wippt bergauf und ist weder blockier- noch travelbar... aber für zügiges bergabfahren ein Traum


----------



## Edmonton (22. Mai 2010)

@Mitchell
Ja das mit dem wippen Bergauf ist mir auch bekannt, bei meinem Flatline.  
Da ist ne MZ 66er RCV drin. Die hat nach meiner Meinung auch ein super Ansprechverhalten. 
Bergab bügelt die alles weg. 
Da ist die Talas beim Stereo schon straffer. Wobei die Talas eine sehr gute Gabel ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (22. Mai 2010)

Edmonton schrieb:


> Wobei die Talas eine sehr gute Gabel ist.


hab ich auch gedacht, bis ich eine lyrik eingebaut hab. ich sag nur: welten!


----------



## Edmonton (22. Mai 2010)

@fatz
Ja das mag sein das ne Lyrik besser ist. In mein Stereo kommt keine andere Gabel rein. Ich bin so überzeugt von der Talas. 
Wenn es richtig zur Sache geht, da kommt das Flatline zur Sache. Das sind Welten. 
Deswegen reicht mir die Talas.


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. Mai 2010)

jeder post ohne bild oder bezug zum bild wird ab jetzt bestraft 

komm grad von nem saufetten wochenende im bikepark am geisskopf heim











bin alle strecken mit dem ams125 gefahren und muss sagen dass es echt  gut abgeht, wenn man mit richtig viel körpereinsatz fährt. 
gefährlich is es ohne  frage wie sau - bei guter geschwindigkeit übersieht man zb. auf der downhill ziemlich viel, des ein  allmountain einfach nich wegschluckt und man richtig "fighten" muss  yeah


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Mai 2010)

jaja körpereinsatz braucht man - aber ich fühjl mich auf meinem bike wohl..saß auf nem downhiller und bin geschlichen! keine ahnung, vll. machts auch nur die gewöhnung, aber ich arbeite lieber und hab nen agiules bike, als mich irgendwo inner sänfte runter karren"zu lassen"..


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. Mai 2010)

richtig, des teil muss einigermaßen leicht und wendig sein, son schweren bock brauch ich nich ...


----------



## Ray (24. Mai 2010)

Schöne Bilder Mitchell 

Hab heute auch mal wieder ein bisschen gefilmt:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6695/h


----------



## Büüche (24. Mai 2010)

Hast du außergewöhnlich viel Druch auf dem Dämpfer oder nen feuchten Lappen reingesteckt?
Konnte beim rumhoppsen kaum Bewegung feststellen.


----------



## Ray (24. Mai 2010)

20 Bar und keine Plattform. eine Alternative wäre 14 Bar und Plattform 3.


----------



## freeride_bogl (25. Mai 2010)

mal ein etwas "anderes" bild


----------



## Salamander301 (30. Mai 2010)

@bogl: dicksten respekt für die bikepark bilder :dhoch:
war das die freeride strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (31. Mai 2010)

jap die fotos sin von der "Freeride" und vom "Eagle Eye"
gefahren sin wir aber alle Strecken, bis auf "You Go First" weil alle gesagt haben dass des zu viel für mein Rad werden könnte, und so der northshore pro bin ich auch nich 

Gestern warn wir zur Abwechslung mal wieder auf den Local Spots unterwegs. Mit dabei der Flo mit seinem neuen Blitz !!


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Mai 2010)

Was ises denn für einer? Kabel/funk/blaa ? Preis? Größe?

Bitte. Danke


----------



## freeride_bogl (31. Mai 2010)

puh ka, ich glaub von nissin is der. der kann eig alles, is mit funk, bei bedarf kann man auch die fotozelle nehmen, des heisst wenn der blitz von der cam auslöst löst der externe der irgendwo rumsteht durch den flash auch aus. größe ... hm so 15cm auf 7 cm ca preis um die 100.

weils scho schön is gleich noch welche:





Hunting ^^


----------



## fatz (31. Mai 2010)

@bogl:
das gruenzeug auf dem letzten bild hat bei tschernobyl n bissl mehr abgekriegt, oder?


----------



## derAndre (31. Mai 2010)

Hey _bogl,

ingesamt sehr schöne Fotos. Für meinen Geschmack etwas überzeichnet, was Farbe und Kontrast angeht. Ein bisschen weniger ist in diesem Fall deutlich mehr, finde ich. Der Blitz hat seinen Namen jedenfalls verdient. Der leuchtet den Wald im umkreis von 10 m scheinbar taghell aus.

Bis dann
der André


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @bogl:
> das gruenzeug auf dem letzten bild hat bei tschernobyl n bissl mehr abgekriegt, oder?





Sagemal, ihr habt da ganzschönes rauschen drinn?! Wo stand denn der ISO?


----------



## freeride_bogl (31. Mai 2010)

ich weiß, ich weiß ^^ - der blitz war zu hell eingestellt, aber die bilder sin so wie sie aus der kamera kommen der weißabgleich war vlt etwas zu krass, das kann man im wald auf dem mini display schlecht erkennen, aber ich hab nix bearbeitet !!

das mit dem rauschen is ne andre sache ich weiß es auch nich, an was das liegt, aber es geht einfach nich weg, egal was wir einstellen - ich weiß aber jetz auch nich was der flo am samstag für isowerte genommen hat ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Mai 2010)

hatte auch dieses rauschproblem insbesondere beimnightriden. blende auf iso runter hilft..probierts mal


----------



## Mitchell (1. Juni 2010)

Ray schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder Mitchell
> 
> Hab heute auch mal wieder ein bisschen gefilmt:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6695/h




Danke Ray, supercooles Video, macht echt Spaß zu sehen, wie viele unterschiedliche Styles es beim MTB gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (1. Juni 2010)

Zwar nichts spektakuläres, aber immerhin nen Cube Stereo 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8wWbeRswu8"]YouTube- Trail @ Fischbach-Schlucht 22.05.2010[/nomedia]


Gruß
Andi


----------



## Bayer (3. Juni 2010)

rockin arround bozen 

leider wackelt die kamerahalterung stark und der gurt hängt am Anfang etwas im Bild


----------



## _Dominik (3. Juni 2010)

leider fehlt mein kopf


----------



## Edmonton (5. Juni 2010)

War heute ne tolle Action mit dem Stereo, das Flatline fühlt sich bei solchen Aktionen jedoch besser an.


----------



## wildkater (6. Juni 2010)

Ray schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder Mitchell
> 
> Hab heute auch mal wieder ein bisschen gefilmt:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6695/h



Lässig!


----------



## wildkater (6. Juni 2010)

Bayer schrieb:


> rockin arround bozen


WOW, macht richtig Laune!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salamander301 (6. Juni 2010)

Heute mein erstes Rennen - OTV Cup. Startnummer passend zum Bike


----------



## Bymike (7. Juni 2010)

Ich schäme mich ja schon fast, so ein langweiliges Bild einzustellen, das dazu auch noch unscharf ist. Ein Blitz hätte wahrscheins Wunder gewirkt aber wollte meinen Fotografen nicht endlos mit wiederholungen nerven, weil wenn man mal fahren will, fallen einem Fotostops immer so schwer...

Letzte Woche - dosso dei Roveri nach Navene runter:


----------



## Marcel Neubert (7. Juni 2010)

Gehört zwar nicht hier hin... Wenn jemand interesse an einer 36 Fox Talas RC2 hat bitte melden, will ne Stahlfederjabel verbauen....


----------



## Edmonton (7. Juni 2010)

@Bymike
Warum schämen, das ist doch ne tolle Action.  
Langweilig ist das bestimmt nicht, wenn ich mir die Gegend anschaue.


----------



## Ray (8. Juni 2010)

wildkater schrieb:


> Lässig!



Danke. Hier ist was neues Kurzes, evt. mach ich was längeres daraus: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7015/h


----------



## Ray (8. Juni 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich ja schon fast, so ein langweiliges Bild einzustellen, das dazu auch noch unscharf ist. Ein Blitz hätte wahrscheins Wunder gewirkt aber wollte meinen Fotografen nicht endlos mit wiederholungen nerven, weil wenn man mal fahren will, fallen einem Fotostops immer so schwer...
> 
> Letzte Woche - dosso dei Roveri nach Navene runter:



Sieht anspruchsvoll aus. In keinem Fall solltest Du Dich dafür schämen.


----------



## Black_kite (9. Juni 2010)

...Dann trage ich auch mal meinen Teil zur Gallerie bei. 

Ist zwar nicht so ganz der Einsatzbereich des AMS, jedoch hatte ich bei 32 °C absolut keine Ambitionen, 
um mit dem SX Trail erstmal einen Uphill zu fahren... 






@Ray: Tolle Videos! 
@Mitchell: Tolle Bilder!
@Edmonton: Schaut gut aus!
@all: Weiter so!


----------



## Mitchell (9. Juni 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich ja schon fast, so ein langweiliges Bild einzustellen, das dazu auch noch unscharf ist. Ein Blitz hätte wahrscheins Wunder gewirkt aber wollte meinen Fotografen nicht endlos mit wiederholungen nerven, weil wenn man mal fahren will, fallen einem Fotostops immer so schwer...



Sehr anspruchsvolle Stelle, no reason t be ashamed of 
Weiter so!


----------



## freeride_bogl (10. Juni 2010)

mal wieder nen video - letzten sonntag in den chiemgauer alpen:


----------



## acid-driver (10. Juni 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (10. Juni 2010)

@bogl:
kannst Du mir mal PM schicken wo des is? bin auch des öfteren im Chiemgau unterwegs, vorzugsweise rund um Marquartstein oder Aschau...


----------



## Bymike (10. Juni 2010)

Super Video, Leute! 

Und die Stills ist ne top Hose, hab se auch grad an  fast zu schade zum Biken. 


Man was würde ich dafür geben, in der Gegend zu wohnen. Ich glaub ich muss euch mal besuchen 


weiter so!


----------



## derAndre (10. Juni 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> mal wieder nen video - letzten sonntag in den chiemgauer alpen: ...



Sehr sehr schön. Auch auf die Gefahr hin gesteinigt zu werden, mir kommt es so vor als sei der Lenker von Deinem Kumpel mit dem Stereo etwas zu breit für ihn. Ich würde empfehlen den noch ein paar Monate/Jahre in den Schrank zu packen und derweil einen etwas schmaleren Lenker zu probieren.


----------



## Ray (11. Juni 2010)

Leider konnte ich den Trail nicht bis zum Ende filmen:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7067/h


----------



## fatz (11. Juni 2010)

@Ray: waer mir n bissl zu flach und hoppelig, aber ich bin da vermutlich verwoehnt.
hast das alles mit stativ gefilmt? elende rennerei oder?


----------



## crush-er (11. Juni 2010)

@bogl: sehr feines video. macht spaß euch zuzuschauen.
@ray: alter, du hast es drauf! auch die musi paßt dramaturgisch perfekt. schmunzeln mußte ich bei den zwei damen mit hund.


----------



## Ray (11. Juni 2010)

@fatz: Ich muss gestehen es war wirklich eine elende Rennerei und der Trail macht auch nicht wirklich Spass  Es kommen noch bessere und flowigere Sachen. Ich will mich ja noch steigern
@crush-er: Danke. Freut mich wenn es gut ankommt.


----------



## Bayer (11. Juni 2010)

ich aufm hometrail foto ist vom osti danke dafür
erst oben beim flicken






hier dann weiter unten


----------



## crush-er (11. Juni 2010)

@bayer  Verdammt, sehe gerade du kommst aus Garmisch. War letzte Woche dort arbeiten und bin abends noch ein wenig biken gewesen (einmal auf dem Wank, einmal am Kreuzeck). War sehr fein, obwohl ich fahrtechnisch ein wenig an meiner Grenze war, vor allem beim Downhill am Wank. 

Sorry für OT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzzer93 (13. Juni 2010)

Hab noch Bilder vom Freitag


----------



## freeride_bogl (13. Juni 2010)

yeah des zweite is geil !!


----------



## Salamander301 (13. Juni 2010)

Heute as erste mal mit blitz gearbeitet:

(X-Up üben )


----------



## freeride_bogl (21. Juni 2010)

gestern voll eingesaut 






rider - ich
foto - flo


----------



## vopsi (21. Juni 2010)




----------



## Bymike (21. Juni 2010)

So ähnlich siehts am Gardasee oberhalb von Pregasina auch aus. Wie ich diese Wurzeln hasse und liebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vopsi (21. Juni 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> So ähnlich siehts am Gardasee oberhalb von Pregasina auch aus. Wie ich diese Wurzeln hasse und liebe



genau da ist es auch gemacht worden


----------



## Bymike (21. Juni 2010)

Ich wollt mich jetzt nicht drauf festnageln, aber irgendwie hab ich das Bild noch im Kopf 

hach  nur mehr davon


----------



## basti1985 (22. Juni 2010)

irgendwie kann ich mich immer noch nicht mit "Motorradhelmen" um Fahrrad anfreunden -.-*


----------



## freeride_bogl (22. Juni 2010)

hä ?? 
da gehste mal in park, da siehst nix andres - wär auch dämlich, cc helm bringt da eher wenig, wenns dich auf der DH zerfetzt 
ausserdem isses eh vom pinzip her auch ähnlich wie motocross 

so hab noch eins vom sonntag gefunden, fand ich auch ganz witzig 





fahrer andi
foto flo


----------



## fatz (22. Juni 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> hä ??


er hat halt seinen zahnarzt gern.

zum bild: da war ihr aber ganz gut suhlen. hab am we keinen schritt vor die tuer
gemacht. war einfach zu grauslig.


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Juni 2010)

Der jute Holzvorbau wird ja ganz dreckig 
Jaja, wochenende war mies...Regen, Hagel, Nebel, Wind, alles auf einer strecke...pfuui!


----------



## Marcel Neubert (22. Juni 2010)

Will auch mal wieder paar Bilder posten, auch wenn weniger Spektakulär.


----------



## freeride_bogl (22. Juni 2010)

ach wenn man stundenlang für klausuren lernt und merkt dass es eh nix bringt, geht man seeeehr gern raus !!!
war einfach unzen geil  hab nach einiger zeit dann noch unsern fotographen herzitiert, und schon gings mit foto machen weiter 
naja insgesammt warn wir ca 4 stunden lang hometrailfahren  ich mach mich seit meiner kindheit eben gern dreckig  

@ marcel, welcher park war das ?? des 2. bild find ich cool !


----------



## vopsi (22. Juni 2010)




----------



## Marcel Neubert (23. Juni 2010)

Geißkopf... 1. DH, das 2. Freeride. Welche ich bei regen total geil fand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (25. Juni 2010)

ich mit fettem Fotorucksack aufm Trail meines Hausberges
Foto ist vom Thomas Rychly


----------



## Marcel Neubert (25. Juni 2010)

Sehr gelungenes Pict...





Bayer schrieb:


> ich mit fettem Fotorucksack aufm Trail meines Hausberges
> Foto ist vom Thomas Rychly


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Juni 2010)

super bild !!!


----------



## jan84 (25. Juni 2010)

Bayer schrieb:


> ich mit fettem Fotorucksack aufm Trail meines Hausberges
> Foto ist vom Thomas Rychly
> [...]



Du guckst ein bisschen gelangweilt . Der Trail sieht nach Spaß aus.


----------



## monkey10 (28. Juni 2010)

der thread lebt 

war zwar viel in den bergen unterwegs. aber es war einfach niemals zeit zum fotografieren  in erwartung eines überschlags wurden wieder mal ein paar bilder mit der handycam gemacht. 

gibt leider die schwierigkeit nicht wirklich wieder (sehr steil und schmal, wenig grip, sowie viele möglichkeiten hängenzubleiben)











LG


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juni 2010)

das sind die stellen wo ich meinem lenker immer n paar aufmunternte wrtee zusprechen muss


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Juni 2010)

.....solange er auf dich hört ....


----------



## freeride_bogl (29. Juni 2010)

bikepark spicak:





foto: jürgen


----------



## trek 6500 (30. Juni 2010)

tolles photo !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (2. Juli 2010)

... hier mal wieder ein paar von unserem Reaction:





und





(auf dem Spot waren wir im Rahmen einer Tour, daher auch nur mit "rudimentärer" Schutzkleidung - ansonsten gilt bei sowas natürlich "nur komplett". Aber sagt mal einem Kind: Heute nicht... Du hat nur deinen Helm auf  )


----------



## Beorn (2. Juli 2010)

Dein Nachwuchs lässt nix anbrennen! 

Ich hab auch mal, was wenigstens ein wenig nach Action aussieht, auch wenn mein Photosklave so schlechte Bilder macht wie ich .





Nette Stelle, fast vor der Haustür und da kann man mal noch mehr probieren, wenn ich mich denn mal trau...


----------



## derAndre (2. Juli 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Nette Stelle, fast vor der Haustür und da kann man mal noch mehr probieren, wenn ich mich denn mal trau...



Was willste denn da probieren? Rückwärts? Respeckt!


----------



## Beorn (2. Juli 2010)

Es gibt den Gegenhang, der nicht auf dem Bild ist, der ist höher und hat mehr Wurzeln. Das ist die letzte Stufe einer Burgruine, nur noch der alte Grabenverlauf zu sehn, in welchen man da runterfährt.


----------



## Mitchell (12. Juli 2010)

So, mal wieder neues...




Ein Sekundenbruchteil später:




Einige Minuten später:




Kurz vor meinem platten Hinterreifen:




Alles in allem ein schöner Tag im Sauerland, danke an WellDone für die Pics


----------



## ginkgo (12. Juli 2010)

@Mitchell

Was ist das für ein Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (12. Juli 2010)

Ein Fritzz! Siehe Profil


----------



## freeride_bogl (12. Juli 2010)

coole pics + geiles shore !!

fährst du mit skihelm ?? is ja kein fullface oder dirtschale ...


----------



## Mitchell (12. Juli 2010)

@gingko: jo, das ist ein Fritzz
@freeride_bogl: Eigentlich ist's mein Snowboardhelm, ist ein Troy Lee Openface... war auch nicht so die beste Wahl um vom Shore zu fallen, habe nen Faceplant auf dem glücklicherweise recht weichen Waldboden gemacht, demnächst machen wir da nochmal Fotos- dann aber mit Fullface


----------



## monkey10 (13. Juli 2010)

*Saalbach-Hinterglemm:*

Diesmal sind sich ein paar Fotos ausgegangen. Waren ja insgesamt knapp 12.000 Hm (bergab) 





















Bin dann auch ein bißchen fremd_gegangen_:






und ich musste leider feststellen, dass dieses meinem AMS in allen belangen überlegen ist. Mal schauen wie lange ich noch in der Cube Action Gallery zu finden bin 

weitere Fotos in meinem Album...-->


----------



## freeride_bogl (13. Juli 2010)

schöne bilder da muss ich heuer auch wieder hin 

und das torque vertride is einfach DAS traumbike, geilste ausstattung mit optimalen 180mm, dazu aber geiles gewicht und schöner preis !!

kommt nah ran an die eierlegende wollmilchsau


----------



## jan84 (13. Juli 2010)

Vergleichs doch bitte mit dem Fritzz und nicht mit dem AMS . Du vergleichst die Geländegängigkeit von nem Cross-Golf ja auch nicht mit der von ner Mercedes G-Klasse .


----------



## monkey10 (13. Juli 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Vergleichs doch bitte mit dem Fritzz und nicht mit dem AMS . Du vergleichst die Geländegängigkeit von nem Cross-Golf ja auch nicht mit der von ner Mercedes G-Klasse .



Bin auch das Fritzz gefahren. Kommt nicht mal annähernd an das Tork heran... auch das Hanzz ist einfach ein ganz anderes Bike.

Will hier keinem seinen Spass an Cube vermiesen. Ich mag diese Marke und mein AMS.



freeride_bogl schrieb:


> und das torque vertride is einfach DAS traumbike, geilste ausstattung mit optimalen 180mm, dazu aber geiles gewicht und schöner preis !!
> 
> kommt nah ran an die eierlegende wollmilchsau



Bin schon länger auf der Suche nach der ELWMS ... Habe bisher LV301MK7, LV901, C´dale Moto & Rize, Trek Remedy & Scratch, Wildsau Hardride & Pudel, SX Trail, Felt Redemption u.v.m. getestet.. keines kommt *meiner* Vorstellung so nahe wie das neue Tork...

Wobei das Remedy´09 und das (alte) Stereo´08 mit 160er-Gabel auch seeehr nett sind.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Juli 2010)

@monkey: Tolle Bilder, da freu ich mich ja umso mehr auf unsere Woche dort im August


----------



## freeride_bogl (13. Juli 2010)

hui das überrascht mich jetz aber 
ich persönlich hab noch nich viel getestet, aber man hört halt eben immer, und die optik sagt auch einiges aus.

ich dachte jetzt eig schon, das LV901 sei besser. scratch soll aber auch ziemlich fett sein !! hast schon mal das lapierre froggy gefahren, ein freund hats jetz grad ganz neu, soll ne wucht sein.
auf nem remedy bin ich auch schon gehockt, is einfach voll geil, aber halt "nur" 160

jetzt bin ich ja mal auf das hanzz gespannt, soll angeblich geil sein, aber eher nur im park


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juli 2010)

901 IST ein traum! bins auch schon gefahren. wenns nur optisch nich soo langweilig wär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (13. Juli 2010)

probiert doch mal n nicolai helius AFR


----------



## monkey10 (14. Juli 2010)

ist natürlich alles sehr subjektiv. kommt ja auch immer darauf an was man sucht



freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ich dachte jetzt eig schon, das LV901 sei besser.



dachte ich auch . ist auch ein tolles rad.. geht super bergauf. der unterschied zum neuen tork:

LV901:

*-der lenkwinkel* subjektiv noch flacher (obwohl laut geodaten etwa gleich), dadurch bei nicht so steilen flowigen kurvigen trails sehr "kippelig". 
-*der radstand* trotz etwas kürzerer oberrohrlänge um 2-3 cm länger, dadurch nicht so wendig bei serpentinen. 
-*die kettenstreben* ca 1 cm länger, sowie *sitzwinkel* steiler & *steuerrohr* kürzer, dadurch langer reach & niedriger stack --> schwerpunkt weiter vorne. das vorderrad lässt sich deutlich schwerer lupfen, was mir bei langsameren drops und versetzereien nicht so behagt.... 

was aber so manche liteviller widerlegen. aber ich will hier im cube-forum jetzt keinen glaubenskrieg 

würd ich am gardasee wohnen und tgl. den 601er fahren od. in den alpen wohnen bzw regelmäßig bikepark fahren, dann wär´s überlegenswert. aber mir ist das gerät einfach zu heftig.



freeride_bogl schrieb:


> scratch soll aber auch ziemlich fett sein !!



bin ich nur kurz gefahren. geo hat mir nicht so gefallen. hat sich sehr träge und schwer angefühlt. ob das bergauf spass macht bezweifle ich einfach mal... außerdem ist P/L für die leichtere air-variante nicht so toll...



freeride_bogl schrieb:


> hast schon mal das lapierre froggy gefahren, ein freund hats jetz grad ganz neu, soll ne wucht sein.



bin ich noch nicht gefahren. wär sicher interessant... wobei ich ganz froh bin, dass mir ein bike taugt, dass gut ausgestattet und nicht zuuu teuer ist (es muss ja nicht das vertride werden).



freeride_bogl schrieb:


> auf nem remedy bin ich auch schon gehockt, is einfach voll geil, aber halt "nur" 160



mir würden wahrscheinlich zur zeit 160mm reichen (wobei es das trek zur zeit ja nur mit 150 gibt). aber der lenkwinkel ist dem meinem zu ähnlich...   



freeride_bogl schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich ja mal auf das hanzz gespannt, soll angeblich geil sein, aber eher nur im park



eben. nur park kommt für mich nicht in frage...

ich kann jedem nur raten ein wunsch-bike auch im entsprechenden gelände probezufahren. manchmal ist der subjektive eindruck ganz anders als der objektiv akademische 

LG 

PS: jetzt noch ein Bild, weils ja die Cube Action Gallerie ist


----------



## Mircwidu (14. Juli 2010)

Bin das Hanzz in Saalbach gefahren und das ding ist absolute Bombe. Hab an dem ganzen Wochenende keine geileres Bike gefahren (das waren einge inkl Intense Uzzi usw.). Absoluter Wohlfühlfaktor.

Leider habe ich die Uphill fähigkeit nicht getestet. Sollte aber schon gehen, sonst würde Cube keine 2 Kettenblätter vorn Montieren, wenn es ein reines Park Rad wäre.
Aber das kann man ja schnell testen bei einer Probefahrt.

Damits ne Gallery bleibt.


----------



## freeride_bogl (14. Juli 2010)

ich am Sonntag nach Sonnenaufgang !!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juli 2010)

Sau Fett!


----------



## fatz (14. Juli 2010)

morgenbilder haben einfach was.


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Juli 2010)

das sonnenaufgangsbild ist toll geworden !!!


----------



## Bayer (15. Juli 2010)

da der arm noch probleme macht hab ich mal wieder etwas fotografiert


----------



## Salamander301 (15. Juli 2010)

Geile Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (15. Juli 2010)

@bayer : ja , schöne bilder - aber die socken - NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juli 2010)

die sind hammer!


----------



## fatz (16. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> die sind hammer!



nur wenn du farbenblind bist. 

@bayer:
geile bilder!!!


----------



## Beorn (16. Juli 2010)

Schreibt mal einer, was für eine Farbe die haben! Die überfordern mein Farbsehn ein großes kleines Bisschen.


----------



## barbarissima (16. Juli 2010)

Kräftiges Pink


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> nur wenn du farbenblind bist.



....oder ausm flachland kommst, denn da gibtz eh keinen style   Und sie sind hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (16. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ....oder ausm flachland kommst, denn da gibtz eh keinen style   Und sie sind hammer!


 
Find ich auch  Genau wie die Bilder


----------



## fatz (16. Juli 2010)

@andi:
wenn du meinst. dann aber bitte mit telecom trikot


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Juli 2010)

@andi : ..rot-grün-blindheit ????????


----------



## Beorn (16. Juli 2010)

Für rot-grün blind bin ich zuständig.

Hm, wenn ich mir die mit pink vorstell, dann ist das schon ein wenig krass.


----------



## freeride_bogl (16. Juli 2010)

Mehr Mut zur Hässlichkeit !!!! 
Die Socken sind saugeil - fertig  
schwarze Socken kann jeder anziehen, interessiert keinen mensch, aber der hier hat nun auf sich aufmerksam gemacht, er hat die diskussion angeregt, obs gefällt oder nicht, aber er und das bild bleibt euch nun im kopf  hehe, so mag ich das


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Juli 2010)

Jap isn bissle wie mein grünes rad mit rotem lenker ..Lila trikot fahr ich ja schon durch die gegend..pinke socken und der style passt  Und sie sind und bleiben top!


----------



## Tintera (16. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Jap isn bissle wie mein grünes rad mit rotem lenker ..Lila trikot fahr ich ja schon durch die gegend..pinke socken und der style passt  Und sie sind und bleiben top!


 So lang dir nicht noch etwas als Deko aus der Hose hängt ist das aber gerade die Grenze....


----------



## derAndre (16. Juli 2010)

Ihr habt Sorgen  Über die Farbe von meinen oder anderen Socken mache ich mir erst dann Gedanken, wenn es das einzige ist was ich oder jemand anderes trägt. Bis dahin:


----------



## derAndre (16. Juli 2010)

ups ignore me, I'm a doppelpost!


----------



## sepalot (22. Juli 2010)

Hacklbergtrail vom Schattberg am WE des Freeride Festivals in Saalbach-Hinterglemm.








Thanks to Geri, fürs Bild  

lg
sepalot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (22. Juli 2010)

@sepa:
ist das da alle so vollgaszeugs oder gibt's da auch was technisches?


----------



## sepalot (22. Juli 2010)

Am Hacklbergtrail? Also so glatt, wie an der Stelle ist er net immer. Ist scho bissl grobes Zeugs dort mit kleinen (kleinerererereren) Absätzen und Felsbrocken. Geht aber schon sehr flowig im oberen Bereich und ist schon mit Speed zu fahren. Weiter unten wirds dann schon ab und zu technischer, über so Mörder-Wurzelteppiche und Wurzelabsätzen und normale kleine Steilstücke.

lg
sepalot


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Juli 2010)

also nein


----------



## sepalot (22. Juli 2010)

Also, dass man von einem "technischen" Ding ins nächste kommt, ist es nicht. Aber dafür müsste der Meiestro schon mal definieren, ab wann es aus seiner Sicht "technisch" wird . Also, ich würds jetzt nicht als "technische" Strecke bewerben. Ist schon ein Flow-Trail.

Aber ich seh scho, das dynamische Duo hat sich wieder gefunden


----------



## fatz (22. Juli 2010)

wenn du mit maestro mich meinst: >=s2
abgesehen davon war das nicht abwertend gemeint. ich mags halt einfach, 
wenn die schwierigkeit nicht im (zu) schnell fahren liegt


----------



## sepalot (22. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn du mit* maestro* mich meinst: >=s2
> abgesehen davon war das nicht abwertend gemeint. ich mags halt einfach,
> wenn die schwierigkeit nicht im (zu) schnell fahren liegt


 
ich hab doch den tuten nicht zur hand . >=s2 ist's nicht

ich habs auch nicht als abwertend aufgenommen. also ich mag beides.


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Juli 2010)

ich auch hab ich festegestellt  aber nur wenn dann sprünge und anlieger drin sind...sonst is der speed ja für die tonne =>S2 hätt ich auch gesagt..DD - das dynamische duo...sehr tschön  obs das auch im tuten gitb!?


----------



## monkey10 (22. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @sepa:
> ist das da alle so vollgaszeugs oder gibt's da auch was technisches?





fatz schrieb:


> wenn du mit maestro mich meinst: >=s2
> abgesehen davon war das nicht abwertend gemeint. ich mags halt einfach,
> wenn die schwierigkeit nicht im (zu) schnell fahren liegt



Der Hackelberg-Trail ist definitiv ein flowiger breiter Weg mit tollem Panorama. Sehr lustig aber keine technische Herausforderung. Gerade eine Stelle gibts nach dem Bergstadl, die etwas Finesse und Gleichgewicht verlangt 






(schaut jetzt am Foto net so arg aus)



War auch erst einmal in Saalbach (Freeride-Festival) und hab dann auch abseits der Bikeparks und offiziellen Strecken nach schönen Wegerln gesucht.

Am Kohlmaiskogel haben wir etwas gefunden. Wurde von mir "No Flow" getauft, weil durch ständiges stark verwurzeltes bergauf - bergab bei ausgesetzten Stellen doch lieber abgestiegen wurde. Bei entsprechender Trialtechnik und Kraft kann´s dann aber Richtung Spielberghaus durchaus Spass machen.

Technisch unspektakuläres Foto mit schöner Fernsicht vom Anfang:






Am Ende dann doch noch recht flowig:












Mein Highlight war aber ein Bergwegerl am Grat mit engen Serpentinen, der teilweise doch recht steil war und Hinterrad-Versetzen verlangte. Dort ist´s auch nicht so überfüllt mit Bikern, weil kein Lift rauf geht und zum Schluss eine kleine Tragepassage notwendig ist .






Dafür gibts bei der Trailanfahrt auch ein paar nette Spielereien 






Vom Weg selbst haben wir keine brauchbaren Fotos. Hier ein unspektuläres vom Einstieg:






Weitere Infos gern per PN.

Bin wahrscheinlich von 6.-9. August wieder in Saalbach. Falls irgendwer ein paar technische Wanderwege kennt, würde ich mich über jede Info freuen.

LG


----------



## muddy_dani123 (28. Juli 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (5. August 2010)

Sonntag in Saalbach !!
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/13885556"]Saalbach Gondel Tour on Vimeo[/ame]

wie immer mit meiner kompakten aufm helm 






war richtig geil, x-line = mein neuer lieblings-boost-trail !!!
hab mir aber irgendwo voll ne tiefe delle ins unterrohr gehauen, gott sei dank kein riss drin.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. August 2010)

mach dir keinen kopf - die am oberrohr (nähe schweissnaht steuerrohr) hält bei mir erstaunlicherweisse auch

Die strecken sehen interessant aus


----------



## fatz (5. August 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> Sonntag in Saalbach !!
> 
> wie immer mit meiner kompakten aufm helm


gar ned schlecht die quali. da kann das goprozeugs, was ich so kenn nicht 
mithalten. wie machst das ding fest?

servus,
franz


----------



## monkey10 (5. August 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> Sonntag in Saalbach !!



nice vid 

blue line, spielberghaus-trail, hackelberger-trail und kurz die X-line...

schade, dass ihr nicht mehr von dem trail nach dem bergstadl drauf habt. hätt gerne die technischen passagen und serpentinen mal auf einem video gesehen.



freeride_bogl schrieb:


> war richtig geil, x-line = mein neuer lieblings-boost-trail !!!



interessant.. fand es mit dem AMS nicht so flowig zum schnellfahren. aber damals war der downhill-marathon und die strecke in einem entsprechenden zustand 

werden die park-lines eigentlich gepflegt? oder sind dort immer stärkere bremslöcher und -wellen...? in den anliegern & waldpassagen der X-line waren riesenlöcher und die blue line war ja damals fast als würde man in den etwas steileren passagen auf treppen fahren 

wollte eigentlich dieses wochenende wieder nach saalbach. die wetterprognose ist aber nicht wirklich toll 



freeride_bogl schrieb:


> hab mir aber irgendwo voll ne tiefe delle ins unterrohr gehauen, gott sei dank kein riss drin.



mach dir mal keine sorgen. zum glück ist das AMS ein ziemlich schwerer und stabiler 125mm-bomber 

LG


----------



## freeride_bogl (5. August 2010)

dank an alle 

@fatz, ein kabelbinder 
@monkey, naja fit warn die strecken nich wirklich, aber des war mir eig wurst, autobahn kann jeder  ich hab aufm rechner eig alle strecken drauf - 4 gb videos gemacht  aber ich wollte ein flow vid, technik stellen sind immer so lahm in helmcam videos. vll mach ih mal ne extended version


----------



## wildkater (5. August 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ein kabelbinder


...ich bin da auch interessiert, kannst mal ein Foto machen von der Konstruktion (mit einer andern Kamera )?
Ist echt gut geworden 
Ich nehm mir Saalbach eigtl. schon vor, seit die Trails gebaut sind...

Wie lange braucht man (reine Fahrzeit inkl. Gondel), um alle 5 Gondeln zu fahren? Ein Kumpel von mir meinte, man sollte scon früh dort sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (5. August 2010)

hab nur die eine cam 
also der helm hat so ne art querstrebe oben, davor und dahiter halt ein loch. dazwichen die kamera mit einem kabelbinder unten durch beide löcher, und festziehn.

also da die liftbetreiber da drüben scheins ne macke haben und meinen sie müssten leogang von saalbach trennen, sind wir bis saalbach und haben uns ne tageskarte geholt. bei den big5 ist ja der zwölferkogel mit ddrin, den kein mensch braucht weil da nur forstrasse runter geht, dagegen is am schattberg entweder x-line oder hacklbergtrail, die wir beide wollten. normalerweise würde man eben noch nach leogang, was aber käse ist, da eine bergfahrt jetzt rund 14 euro kostet, dann sind wir eben 2 mal x-line. 
ich würd früh kommen, sonst hast du keine zeit für platten, mittagessen etc


----------



## wildkater (5. August 2010)

@bogl
ok thx


----------



## fatz (5. August 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> hab nur die eine cam


spiegel (das haessliche bild im bad ueberm waschbecken)?


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. August 2010)

Vorsicht! enthält spuren von fatz! (also das daoben)..

aber im ernst...kabelbinder, panzertape, multitool...was braucht man mehr?!


----------



## basti1985 (5. August 2010)

schöne bilder /videos 


@ monkey 10 
was ist den das fürn Helm bei dir auf den Bildern ?


----------



## monkey10 (5. August 2010)

basti1985 schrieb:


> @ monkey 10
> was ist den das fürn Helm bei dir auf den Bildern ?



MET Parachute...-->


----------



## Mircwidu (10. August 2010)

so bin mal so frei.

Knecht lässt es aufm Hanzz krachen.

Nachwuchscamp in Leogang.

warum bin ich schon so alt und zu langsam


----------



## wildkater (10. August 2010)

GEILSTES VIDEO HIER SEIT SEHR SEHR LANGER ZEIT _ DANKE!


----------



## Markus i35 (10. August 2010)

wildkater schrieb:


> GEILSTES VIDEO HIER SEIT SEHR SEHR LANGER ZEIT _ DANKE!



unterschreib ich


----------



## wildkater (13. August 2010)

...mein kleiner filmischer Erstversuch - mit "Bogl-Style"-Digi-Cam auf'm Helm (per Kabelbinder).
Für Anregungen habe ich natürlich ein sehr offenes Ohr 

Das das Ganze zu holprig und zu dunkel ist weiß ich natürlich selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (13. August 2010)

Nice! Gegen Ende sah die Kamera mit den Lichtverhältnissen etwas berfordert aus.

Vielleicht sollt ich mal Knipse zur Lampe an den Helm machen.


----------



## wildkater (13. August 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Nice! Gegen Ende sah die Kamera mit den Lichtverhältnissen etwas berfordert aus.
> 
> Vielleicht sollt ich mal Knipse zur Lampe an den Helm machen.


...oder nächstes mal einfach noch das Tageslicht besser nutzen 
Danke


----------



## Beorn (13. August 2010)

Wenn man bei Tag die Zeoit hat zu fahren...


----------



## wildkater (14. August 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Wenn man bei Tag die Zeoit hat zu fahren...


Am Wochenende halt


----------



## Musicman (17. August 2010)




----------



## fatz (17. August 2010)

oha! wie geht das weiter?


----------



## Musicman (17. August 2010)

Keine Ahnung


----------



## Xevu (17. August 2010)

Sehr cooles Bild,

aber ob sich das ausgeht, wäre schon interessant zu wissen,...


----------



## Musicman (17. August 2010)

Ach warum nicht? Der rollt vorwärts weiter und gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (18. August 2010)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist das doch der User Ray. Wer gesehen hat wie er fährt weiß das es weiter geht und zwar sehr wahrscheinlich vorwärts. Der Stoppi wird übertrieben, bis kurz vor dem überkippen und dann die Bremse gelöst und gleichzeitig ein kleiner Hüpfer vorwärts gemacht. Dabei nutzt der Fahrer die Energie der trägen Masse. 

Schönes Foto!


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. August 2010)

Na zumindest theoretissch hast du das zeugs auch voll drauf ! 

Jap, schönes foddo.


----------



## derAndre (18. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Na zumindest theoretissch hast du das zeugs auch voll drauf !



Praktisch klappt das auch immer öfter, allerdings bei deutlich flacheren und kleineren Hindernissen. Man kann das sehr gut üben. Klein Anfangen (Bordsteinkante) und dann immer mehr steigern. Das geht sogar bei voller fahrt, allerdings ist dann echt Fingerspitzengefühl gefragt.


----------



## kampfkrutz (22. August 2010)

was is das fürne cube auf dem bild?


----------



## Bymike (22. August 2010)

kampfkrutz schrieb:


> was is das fürne cube auf dem bild?



Stereo


----------



## muddy_dani123 (22. August 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (22. August 2010)

helm!!


----------



## trek 6500 (22. August 2010)

oh nein .nicht schon wieder .-


----------



## decline (22. August 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> helm!!



und zwar sofort!


----------



## schatten (22. August 2010)

Gibts die camera obscura jetzt auch in digital...?


----------



## acid-driver (22. August 2010)

außerdem isses n ghost 

@trek ich weiß, du hast eine abneigung gegen helme. ich weiß nicht wieso, ist mir auch egal. jedem vernünftigen menschen rate ich dennoch, einen helm zu tragen.


----------



## trek 6500 (22. August 2010)

nein , hab ich nicht generell.guckst du in mein album .. aber diese ätzende diskussion is doch sowas von für die füsse und schon 100.000 mal geführt worden ......


----------



## Cortezsi (24. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> nein , hab ich nicht generell.guckst du in mein album .. aber diese ätzende diskussion is doch sowas von für die füsse und schon 100.000 mal geführt worden ......



Und wie man sieht sind selbst diese 100.000 mal noch nicht genug gewesen.

Daher zum 100.001mal:
Helm!


----------



## fatz (24. August 2010)

also ich find muetze besser. die kann omi wieder reparieren, wenn sie beim sturz kaputt geht.


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. August 2010)

immer dieses gelaber, gott sei dank es gibt den fotofilter !!!! 
diese Seite hat genau 2 Bilder und ein Video 

Gestern im Chiemgau:


----------



## Cortezsi (24. August 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> immer dieses gelaber, gott sei dank es gibt den fotofilter !!!!
> diese Seite hat genau 2 Bilder und ein Video



Gelaber?
Stell erstmal Deine Bremsgriffe richtig ein (Stichwort: Einfinger)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (24. August 2010)

das schaut doch schwer so aus, als wenn da einer am sulten war. bist direkt nach norden runter?


----------



## wildkater (24. August 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Gelaber?
> Stell erstmal Deine Bremsgriffe richtig ein (Stichwort: Einfinger)


Sabine Spitz fährt auch 2-Fingersystem und ist damit immerhin Olympiasiegerin geworden


----------



## Ray (24. August 2010)

Musicman schrieb:


>



Cooles Bild  Aber bitte verlinke doch das nächste mal das Original.


----------



## Cortezsi (24. August 2010)

wildkater schrieb:


> Sabine Spitz fährt auch 2-Fingersystem und ist damit immerhin Olympiasiegerin geworden


Naja, eine Frau eben.


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. August 2010)

@Cortezsi, Ja, Gelaber !! dies hier sollte ne Gallery sein. helmdiskussionen könnt ihr privat machen, jeder weiß was ohne helm passiert, wer trotzdem keinen aufsetzt, tja selber schuld...
2. die bremse is top eingestellt, mein kumpel hat sich nur nie umgewöhnt mit 1 finger zu bremsen, er mags so halt lieber, na und, gibt viele leute die das machen. gibt auch welche die mit mittelfinger bremsen, solangs ihm besser taugt !!
lass also in zukunft so unqualifizierte beiträge, von wegen bremse richtig einstellen, und poste selber paar bilder !!

@ fatz, jop richtig geraten. wir sind mal links abgebogen und 100m hochgestrampelt und dann den reitweg runter, ders nochmal schön lang und entspannt


----------



## Ray (24. August 2010)

@bogl sehr schöne Gegend
@wildkater Sie hat im XC gewonnen, das solltest Du auch dazu sagen


----------



## fatz (24. August 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> @ fatz, jop richtig geraten.


nix geraten  war erst vor einer guten woche dort.


> wir sind mal links abgebogen und 100m hochgestrampelt und dann den reitweg runter, ders nochmal schön lang und entspannt


?? oestlich vom sulten runter und dann zum liftstueberl rueber?


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. August 2010)

nene sultentrail ganz normal rechs rum, in richtung hintergschwendt, aber bevor man dort am parkplatz rauskommt, also ein trailabschnitt nach der kleinen kapelle, nach links abbiegen, forststrasse bisschen runter und bis zum einsteig vom reitweg wieder rauf, so hat man meiner meinung nach am meisten trailmasse


----------



## fatz (24. August 2010)

ah! si! ich fahr nach der kapelle oft rechts hinter und die mosertour ueber den adersbergtrail 
runter und unten rum retour. ist auch ganz nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (24. August 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> immer dieses gelaber, gott sei dank es gibt den fotofilter !!!!
> diese Seite hat genau 2 Bilder und ein Video



Und jetzt labert er selber...


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. August 2010)

ich hatte vorhin auch 7 bilder gepostet, du nur einen dummen kommentar ...





damit du dich nich beschweren kannst, nochn bild


----------



## OnePunchMickey (25. August 2010)

@bogl
nicht ärgern lassen! sau coole bilder! zeig uns mehr!!!!

grüße mickey


----------



## Salamander301 (26. August 2010)

Gestern ausm Bikepark bischofsmais, auf der anfängerline . Bessere bilder kommen demnächst.

@ bogl: bilder gefallen


----------



## WRC206 (27. August 2010)

Wie es scheint, braucht Cube ddas Hanzz gar nicht rausbringen...sind ja doch alle mit einem AMS im Bikepark unterwegs 
Freut mich das zu sehen. Will da langsam auch mit anfangen.

Und die Bilder sind TOP!!! Ich mag diese Gallerie 

Macht fleißig weiter.


----------



## Salamander301 (27. August 2010)

Noch eins:




Auf der Dirtline nachm bikerX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (31. August 2010)

Tolle Bilder hier 

Haben endlich auch wieder mal eine kleine Digicam mitgehabt. Darum ein paar kurze Ausschnitte von meinem Lieblings-Hometrail: 

Knapp 800hm in Serpentinen bergab durchsetzt mit kniffligen und verspielten Schlüsselstellen. Dazwischen immer wieder auch flowig. Im oberen Teil recht ausgesetzt und teilweise recht steil (sieht man aber wieder mal auf einfachen Fotos nicht wirklich)











ziemlich lose und nach der Kurve ausgesetzt, macht das Lupfen nicht wirklich leicht 






alte Lifttrasse






Respektvolle Position  Da die Kurve ist nach jenem benannt ist, der dort beim Lupfen nach Überschlag nach der Kannte 10m abgestürtzt ist - unverletzt dank Vollprotektor.






pure flow 






Kurvenspielereien 






und noch eine 


letzte lustige Stelle:









nach der Steilstufe folgt dann noch eine scharfe Rechtskurve 

Jedesmal wieder ein Vergnügen so nahe so einen lässigen Trail zu haben 

LG


----------



## dusi__ (31. August 2010)

geile fotos!!


----------



## Musicman (31. August 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Jedesmal wieder ein Vergnügen so nahe so einen lässigen Trail zu haben
> 
> LG



Lässig? Bin schon beim Bilder anschauen ins schwitzen gekommen


----------



## fatz (31. August 2010)

doch! definitv laessig! kenn einen aehnlichen trail evtl. noch ein bissl steiler und stufiger.
der ist auch laessig, auch wenn ich da 180 puls beim runterfahren hab.

@monkey10:
die bilder sind ein wenig gruen. bedeckter himmel oder schatten? wenn die cam sowas hat
evtl. mal mit dem weissabgleich befassen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. August 2010)

der trail sieht kuhl aus! ich hab so serpentinen trails leider großteils nur ohne stufen 

Schöne bilder hier! Und oben ist das stereo mal wieder in artgerechtem einsatzgebiet zu sehen - top


----------



## Salamander301 (31. August 2010)

Klasse pics & location! Wir haben weder serpentinen trails noch welche mit stufen


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. September 2010)

[Fredbelebung]











[/Fredbelebung]


----------



## Ray (6. September 2010)

Sieht gut aus Andi, wo ist denn das?


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. September 2010)

Königstuhl / Hausberg von Heidelberg


----------



## Ray (6. September 2010)

Nur bei den Clickies läufts mir immer kalt den Rücken runter... Aber ich weiß ja, dass manche damit fahren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (6. September 2010)

ich kann beides  Im winter z.b. fahr ich mit flaties. Aber wenn ich so über die saisson meine marathons und cc rennen habe, dann ists doof aufm trainings und spaß bergab radl andere pedale zu fahren als aufm racebike..thats why  - ausserdem, wie du schon anklingen lässt..es geht auch mit ganz gut..insofern.


----------



## fatz (7. September 2010)

Ray schrieb:


> Nur bei den Clickies läufts mir immer kalt den Rücken runter... Aber ich weiß ja, dass manche damit fahren können



schau dir mal die videos von bannockburn an, auf denen der käptnFR drauf ist.
der kerle hat bergschuhe mit clickies. hab neulich mal mit ihm drueber geschrieben.
und da wo der noch faehrt, mach ich mir beim schieben die windeln nass.


----------



## slmslvn (8. September 2010)

Was sind denn das für Knie/Schienbeinschoner?


----------



## wildkater (8. September 2010)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Knie/Schienbeinschoner?


Schaun zumindest aus wie meine RACEFACE Freeride


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. September 2010)

Race Face zero lightwight.. Sind schön leicht und deshalb gut zu transportieren. ausserdem weht wenigstens n bissl der wind ums gebein. Bin super zufrieden damit und habse seit anfang 09. keine nähte die aufgehen, etc.


----------



## fatz (8. September 2010)

@andi:
bleiben die dinger oben? ich hab die kurzen von fox und die rutschen staendig. werd mir doch
nochmal lange kaufen. die stehen dann unten auf und koennen ned weg.

btw.
hat wer n tip fuer leichte, wenn moeglich auch noch bezahlbare, ellenbogenschoner? welche mit 
plastik aussen, nicht so schaumgedoens.


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. September 2010)

da gibts von race face die passenden fürn ellenbogen. leicht sind sie. dass sie gut funzen kann ich mir auch vorstellen! hatte aber noch nicht das vergnügen, und insofern kann ich nicht mit erfahrung prahlen

Meine knie protektoren bleiben da wo sie sind. sie rutschen zwar schon nach ner abfahrt (oder beim hochtreten - also so zwischenanstiege von 50,100hm oder sowas) n kleinen tick runter; aber nur soviel, dass es a.) nicht stört und b.) leicht hochgezogen wird. da es bei ner durchgängigen abfahrt aber nich wirklich dazu kommt, dass sie merklich rutschen muss ich sie seltenst bis gar nich hochziehen.


----------



## jan84 (8. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Königstuhl / Hausberg von Heidelberg



Hat HD irgendwas tolles an verblockten/technisch schweren Sachen zu bieten? 

grüße aus DA,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. September 2010)

och so das normal zeugs halt.. ich glaube nicht dass es als mekka ala gardasee durchgeht so wie auf den bildern halt  Weiß ja nicht wies im vergleich bei euch in DA ausschaut..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (9. September 2010)

Montag in Lenggries.
Morgens perfekten neuer Lieblingstrail gefunden, am Nachmittag im Bikepark gechillt


----------



## monkey10 (10. September 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> Montag in Lenggries.
> Morgens perfekten neuer Lieblingstrail gefunden, am Nachmittag im Bikepark gechillt



sieht nach viel Spaß aus


----------



## fLoOh (11. September 2010)

Super Video Bogl ​


----------



## monkey10 (13. September 2010)

Auf 1600hm hatte es nur 4°C *brrr*, darum ein paar Schnappschüsse aus dem unteren Teil unserer Tour:


----------



## fatz (13. September 2010)

@monkey:
sagst mir wo das genau ist? gern auch per pn


----------



## monkey10 (13. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @monkey:
> sagst mir wo das genau ist? gern auch per pn



genauere locations werden öffentlich nicht gepostet, da es sich eigentlich immer um sehr sensible gebiete handelt, in denen biker nicht erwünscht sind. bei entsprechenden (fahr)verhalten aber zum glück toleriert, wenn man es schafft die jäger/förster-spots zu umgehen.

wir halten uns an: http://www.vertriders.com/kodex/vertriderkodex.html

mehr per pn...

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (13. September 2010)

erstes Testmaterial mit meinem neuen spielzeug:


(betonung: TEST!)


----------



## freeride_bogl (13. September 2010)

cool  auch auf den video geschmack gekommen ?

kopf musste noch ruhig halten, aber das dauert bisschen bis man das automatisch kann 
die tonspur musst auch noch wegmachen, teilweise stört das rattern.

aber fürs erste vid cool, und schöner hometrail


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. September 2010)

seit ich auf der eurobike festgestellt hab, dass GROFA die dinger vertreibt und ich gut rankomm ja. hatte ja vorher schon damit geliebäugelt 

kopf: war beides Kopf+halterung. die hätt man fester machen können..hab ich auch. aber das war dann auf ner stelle wo mir der akku verreckt is... (dabei hab ich alle 15 srpentinen umsetzen gepackt ) ich denk das grig ich dann nächstes mal hin 

geräusche: ja grr..

hometrail: 

achja: danke


----------



## freeride_bogl (13. September 2010)

kleiner tipp: wenn du mit cc helm fährst bietet sichs an, ne goggle aufzusetzen dann wackelt der helm am kopf selber nich mehr.

ich bleib bei meiner spezial kabelbinder digi cam technik  die videos sind auch nich so viel schlechter von der quali und der akku scheiss würd mich tierisch nerven. kann mit meinem akku ca 1,5 stunden lang durchfilmen des hat sogar nen ganzen tag im bikepark gereicht, und die wichtigsten trails waren alle abgefilmt


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. September 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> kleiner tipp: wenn du mit cc helm fährst bietet sichs an, ne goggle aufzusetzen dann wackelt der helm am kopf selber nich mehr.
> 
> ich bleib bei meiner spezial kabelbinder digi cam technik  die videos sind auch nich so viel schlechter von der quali und der akku scheiss würd mich tierisch nerven. kann mit meinem akku ca 1,5 stunden lang durchfilmen des hat sogar nen ganzen tag im bikepark gereicht, und die wichtigsten trails waren alle abgefilmt



ja scho.. aber der akku war nich ganz voll. was ich auch erst unterwegs gemerkt hab.. lag an mir. aber ich bestell mir trotzdem nochmal nen neuen, als ersatz. kost ja nur 25 euro oder so. das geht!
Das mit der quali mag für die hochgeladenen videos stimmen. aber schau sie mal bei mir aufm rechner an (ohne deine, ebenfalls richtig gute lösung schlecht machen zu wollen!!)... da sind sie noch 1080p und dementsprechend is die quali. (problem könnt dann die größe von 15 GB sein)

Danke für den tip: klingt irgendwie....einleuchtend


----------



## dusi__ (14. September 2010)

@ andi: kannst du evtl mal ein paar hochauflösende fotos mit der knipse schießen und hier reinstellen?

würd gern mal die quali in high res. sehen.  

ps: schönes video  die mucke passt auch gut ;-)


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. September 2010)

Um hochauflösende fotos zu machen muss ich meine DSLR nehmen. Die Go Pro is ne helmcam. fotos kann sie; aber bestimmt nicht so gut wie eine dafür gemachte kamera ... eigtl. müsst ich den 15gb großen film reistellen


----------



## dusi__ (14. September 2010)

naja geht mir nur um die qualität.

diesen ganzen nachbearbeiteten quatsch von der homepage von denen direkt mag ich mir nich als maß setzen


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. September 2010)

gut dann mach ich auf der nächsten tour auch mal ein aar bilder. selbst mal gespannt wie die dann werden.


----------



## dusi__ (14. September 2010)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (14. September 2010)

... kann zwar mit Euren Bildern und Eurer Action nicht ganz mithalten... aber trotzdem:









...stolz ich bin (und besorgt, wo das noch hingeht) 

(... nur das da keine falschen Ideen aufkommen: er ist nicht alles gefahren)


----------



## nullstein (14. September 2010)

Respekt!!


----------



## derAndre (14. September 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... kann zwar mit Euren Bildern und Eurer Action nicht ganz mithalten... aber trotzdem:
> 
> 
> ...stolz ich bin (und besorgt, wo das noch hingeht)
> ...



Kannst auf jeden Fall mithalten! Ich finde die Gefühlsmischung von Stolz und Sorge immer wieder lustig. Hab ich bei meinem Großen (5 Jahre) auch immer öfter. Gestern isser vom drei Meter Brett gesprungen und Sonntag seinen ersten "Downhill" gefahren.


----------



## fatz (14. September 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...stolz ich bin (und besorgt, wo das noch hingeht)


bergab. wohin sonst? 



> (... nur das da keine falschen Ideen aufkommen: er ist nicht alles gefahren)


ist auch gut so. sonst musst ihm in einem jahr zeigen, wie man ein bike richtig
traegt, damit er irgendwelche stinklangweiligen s4-trails fahren kann.


----------



## Martina H. (14. September 2010)

> sonst musst ihm in einem jahr zeigen, wie man ein bike richtig
> traegt, damit er irgendwelche stinklangweiligen s4-trails fahren kann.



... ich wend'mich dann Hilfesuchend an Dich


----------



## fatz (14. September 2010)

da such dir doch bitte jemand, der auch s4 fahren kann. das ist sonst doch ein bissl frustrierend....


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. September 2010)

fahrn kann ma des scho.. is eigtl. nur übung/gewohnheit..


----------



## fatz (14. September 2010)

ned nur. meistens musst auch das hirn ausschalten koennen. das geht in meinem alter aber nimmer.


----------



## Cortina (14. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ned nur. meistens musst auch das hirn ausschalten koennen. das geht in meinem alter aber nimmer.



Jetzt habts euch nit so mit der richtigen Ausrüstung komm ich jeden S4 runter  





Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (14. September 2010)

Beruhigt Euch...






... ich hab eher das Tragen gemeint


----------



## nullstein (14. September 2010)

Macht ihr euch echt Gedanken darüber, ob ihr am WE nen S1, S2, S3 oder S4 Trail gefahren seid?? Ist doch völlig egal. Hauptsache man hat Spaß. Dieses ganze Gequatsche über "das ist doch ein stinknormaler S2 Trail" scheint nen Egoproblem zu offenbaren.
Tut mir leid, aber mich nervts einfach. Jeder soll das fahren, was er sich zutraut und ihm Spaß macht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. September 2010)

seh ich eigtl. auch so...ich red (ausser hier, wenns gegeben is; warum weiß ich auch nich?!) eigtl. nie von irgend ner s stufe..!

hirn ausschalten? kann ich glaub ich..zumindest gings heute beim drüber nachdenken fast schief..


----------



## wildkater (14. September 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Macht ihr euch echt Gedanken darüber, ob ihr am WE nen S1, S2, S3 oder S4 Trail gefahren seid??


nein, aber vorher... wobei ich bei S4 auch keinen Spaß mehr verspüre


----------



## jan84 (14. September 2010)

Wenn man sich über Touren unterhält machts Sinn mit der STS (wenn alle in der Gruppe die S-Grade auch gleich einschätzen , soviel zum Thema Objektivität der Skala). Gerade wenn man Spaß am technischen Fahren hat. Im Mittelgebirgsraum  erübrigt sich das ganze aber eh ein bisschen, S3 und drüber ist einfach sehr selten zu finden, selbst wenn man sucht .  Da fängt der Spaß mit der Frickelei doch an .

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. September 2010)

stimmt...

sag mal jan; du warst doch der, der wissen wollte ob Heidelberg sich lohnt? Ich hoffe mit der bissl video grütze kannst dir jetzt eher was vorstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (15. September 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich über Touren unterhält machts Sinn mit der STS (wenn alle in der Gruppe die S-Grade auch gleich einschätzen , soviel zum Thema Objektivität der Skala)



ganz ganz schwieriges thema.. auch wenn das prinzip ja eigentlich ein sehr tolles ist, so liegt viel im auge des betrachtes und bei der gewählten linie des weges.

jemand der gerne technisch fährt und gerade ein paar schlüsselstellen geknackt hat, wird erfahrungsgemäß die stelle eher überschätzen. 

so haben sich zB die schwierigkeiten viele meiner bergwegerln nach regelmäßigen befahren sehr relativiert. andererseits fluchen viele freunde von mir, wenn ich sie zu einem technischen tour mitnehme, von der ich dachte, dass sie durchaus im bereich ihres fahrkönnes liegt.

einen nicht zu unterschätzenden anteil der schwierigkeit in der praxis macht die gefährlichkeit eines zu befahrenden weges/schlüsselstelle aus. 

dafür gibts aber auch eine eigene skala: http://www.dav-oy.de/mtb/touren/leistungsstufen.htm

man sollte das ganze aber einfach nicht überbewerten und einfach spotten od. absteigen, wenn es einem zu knifflig wird.  

und so ganz nebenbei hängts bei höheren schwierigkeiten auch ein bißchen vom sportgerät ab. wenn einem also fad wird bei seinem hometrails, so empfehle ich einfach mal mit einem starrbike zu fahren 

schön langsam merk ich, dass ich mit meinem AMS an grenzen stosse (v.a. wegen überstandshöhe und lenkwinkel). andererseits befürchte ich, dass es mit einem zB 180mm Torque zu einfach werden könnte


----------



## fatz (15. September 2010)

was geht den hier ab? 
@nullstein: nein ich denk hinterher nicht nach wie schwer's war, ausser einer fragt danach.
und nein, ich langweile mich nicht auf s4 trails, weil mir die naemlich zu schwer sind und ich 
da normal nicht fahre (oder eher schiebe). wenn du was weiss ich was aus meinem post 
herausgelesen hast solltest du evtl. mal deine alte deutschlehrerin konsultieren die sollte 
dir da weiterhelfen koennen.

zum thema sts: ich find die skala ein sehr gutes mittel, auch wenn sie nicht wirklich objektiv
sein kann. aber es ist das beste mittel die schwierigkeit eines trails zu beschreiben, das ich
kenne. und lieber so als noch schwammiger ala bike-bravo.

@martina:
bike tragen am besten mit dem unterrohr quer ueber die schultern. zumindestet wenn's 
laenger sein muss. aber das ist jetzt wieder klugschei$$...


----------



## jan84 (15. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> stimmt...
> 
> sag mal jan; du warst doch der, der wissen wollte ob Heidelberg sich lohnt? Ich hoffe mit der bissl video grütze kannst dir jetzt eher was vorstellen?



Ist das was ich mir vorgestellt hatte. Ähnlich wie man es aus dem nördlichen Odenwald kennt. Solltes mich mal nach HD verschlagen würd ich mich mal bei dir melden, evtl. könnt man ja mal ne Runde zusammen fahren. 



> [...]
> einen nicht zu unterschätzenden anteil der schwierigkeit in der praxis macht die gefährlichkeit eines zu befahrenden weges/schlüsselstelle aus.
> 
> [...]
> ...



Die Gefährlichkeit ist ja einfach ne andere Baustelle. Da muss man einfach wach sein und nachdenken. Wir hatten letztens in den Alpen die Situation, dass wir an ner S3er Stelle rumprobieren wollten. Sah auffn ersten Blick nicht allzu gefährlich aus. Bis sich nach näherer Betrachtung herausstellte, dass das "Gebüsch" vor dem gespottet werden sollte kein Gebüsch war. Es waren Baumkronen...

Bzgl. des Bikes hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich bei verwinkelten / stufigen Sachen im S3er Bereich mit dem Starrbike (Flat Pedale und vorne nen DH-Reifen) teilweise besser als mit dem Fritzz klarkomme. Kann man natürlich nicht verallgemeinern, aber wenn die Geschwindigkeit gering ist, was sie ab S3 ja fast immer ist, bringt einem Federweg viel weniger als man denkt. Da hilft dann oft nen steiler Lenkwinkel. 
Bei solchen Trails wie aus Andys Video ist das Starrbike dann in erster Linie Masochismus. Ich möchte dann nach der zweiten langen Abfahrt einfach nurnoch schreien weil die Hände wehtun . 



> zum thema sts: ich find die skala ein sehr gutes mittel, auch wenn sie nicht wirklich objektiv
> sein kann. aber es ist das beste mittel die schwierigkeit eines trails zu beschreiben, das ich
> kenne. und lieber so als noch schwammiger ala bike-bravo.


Sie kann schon objektiv sein. Das Problem ist nur, dass die wenigsten Leute (ich schließe mich da teils nicht aus) wirklich die Definition im Kopf haben und objektiv rangehen. Es kommt eben das dazu was monkey10 geschrieben hat. Oft wandert die Skala ein wenig mit dem eigenen Fahrkönnen. 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## nullstein (15. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> was geht den hier ab?
> ...



Die Deutschlehrerin empfehle ich lieber dir

Zum Thema Schwierigkeitsskala enthalte ich mich von nun an. Mein persönlicher Eindruck ist halt einfach, dass es einige Personen gibt, die immer alles besser können und wissen. 
Aber nun genug der Unfreundlichkeit am frühen Morgen.


----------



## fatz (15. September 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Die Deutschlehrerin empfehle ich lieber dir


danke. bild und ggf. telefonnummer bitte.


> Mein persönlicher Eindruck ist halt einfach, dass es einige Personen gibt, die immer alles besser können und wissen.


wenn du meinst. ich hab jedenfalls oben nix zu meinem koennen oder nichtkoennen
geschrieben, sonder nur, dass sich martinas kleiner bald auf s4 trails
langweilen wird, wenn er das ding auf den bildern jetzt schon faehrt.
aber es sei dir unbenomen da reinzuinterpretieren, was du willst.


----------



## monkey10 (15. September 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Die Gefährlichkeit ist ja einfach ne andere Baustelle. Da muss man einfach wach sein und nachdenken. Wir hatten letztens in den Alpen die Situation, dass wir an ner S3er Stelle rumprobieren wollten. Sah auffn ersten Blick nicht allzu gefährlich aus. Bis sich nach näherer Betrachtung herausstellte, dass das "Gebüsch" vor dem gespottet werden sollte kein Gebüsch war. Es waren Baumkronen...



Gutes Bsp. Aber eben genau darum ist dann so eine Stelle eigentlich auch viel schwieriger. Oft ist in solchen Situationen kein Fehler erlaubt bzw muss man einfach eine schwerere Linie wählen, um die Gefahr zu minimieren.

Die STS vermittelt zB das man bei Kurvenfahren mit VR/HR-Versetzen bereits S4 ("Trialkenntnisse erforderlich") fährt. Ob man jetzt aber am Waldboden bei nicht ausgesetzten Kurven lupft od. im stufig-steinigen/gerölligen nicht verfestigten steilen und ausgesetzten Gelände ist doch ein Riesenunterschied 



jan84 schrieb:


> Bzgl. des Bikes hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich bei verwinkelten / stufigen Sachen im S3er Bereich mit dem Starrbike (Flat Pedale und vorne nen DH-Reifen) teilweise besser als mit dem Fritzz klarkomme. Kann man natürlich nicht verallgemeinern, aber wenn die Geschwindigkeit gering ist, was sie ab S3 ja fast immer ist, bringt einem Federweg viel weniger als man denkt. Da hilft dann oft nen steiler Lenkwinkel.



Da hast sicher teilweise recht. Kommt einerseits sehr auf die Fahrtechnik an (FR-Trialer wie Rainer, Ray & Co tun sich mit weniger FW sicher leichter). Andererseits auch einfach aufs Gelände und die Schwierigkeiten hintereinander.

Im Hochgebirge sind die Schwierigkeiten einfach nicht isoliert sondern folgen aufeinander bzw überlappen sich.

Damits ein Foto-Thread bleibt, ein paar Bsp wo ein Bike mit mehr FW hilft 

Federweg schon fast völlig verbraucht, aber ruppig/stufig bleibts weiter:








Dadurch extrem aktives Fahren verlangt. Durch das entlasten des VR schwimmt aber des HR im Geröll/groben Rollschotter stärker...







Hier hätte ich gerne mal ein Bike mit mehr FW probiert:







Dazu kommt noch, dass viele Stellen auf Fotos harmloser aussehen (bzw schwieriger, falls man einen guten Fotografen mit adäquater Ausrüstung dabei hat).


Der Wanderer konnte es kaum glauben, dass wir da runter wollten 







Am Handy-Vid wirkt es aber nicht so schwierig wie es in der Realität ist:




Bei diesem Vid sieht man die Steilheit der Rinne recht schön (Vid by Andi Altendorfer): [ame="http://vimeo.com/3661737"]http://vimeo.com/3661737[/ame]


LG


----------



## Martina H. (15. September 2010)

... pffffhhhhh, was so ein Bild  für eine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen kann 

Leute kommt mal wieder runter 

Es geht doch um den Spass an der Sache.... oder?!

Ist doch egal ob einer S4 fährt oder "nur" S1 - jeder nach seinem Können/Mut oder Lust, man muss sich hier nicht a la "Mein Auto, Mein Pool, Mein Trail" gegenseitig übertrumpfen.

Mein "Kleiner" fährt nur das was er sich zutraut (ich kann ihm da eh' nichts mehr erzählen) - an manchen Tagen geht was und an anderen wieder nicht. Und ich bin stolz darauf, dass er auch mal sagt: "Nein, heute besser nicht" Ich denke, dass ist wichtiger als alles andere!!!!

@fatz: Das mit dem Tragen wird noch geübt 

... und hier noch ein Bild, wie man aussehen kann, wenn die Pfütze doch tiefer ist als gedacht 





und noch eins (um zu den Action Bildern zurückzukommen)





...und jetzt habt Euch wieder lieb


----------



## jan84 (15. September 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Gutes Bsp. Aber eben genau darum ist dann so eine Stelle eigentlich auch viel schwieriger. Oft ist in solchen Situationen kein Fehler erlaubt bzw muss man einfach eine schwerere Linie wählen, um die Gefahr zu minimieren.
> 
> Die STS vermittelt zB das man bei Kurvenfahren mit VR/HR-Versetzen bereits S4 ("Trialkenntnisse erforderlich") fährt. Ob man jetzt aber am Waldboden bei nicht ausgesetzten Kurven lupft od. im stufig-steinigen/gerölligen nicht verfestigten steilen und ausgesetzten Gelände ist doch ein Riesenunterschied
> [...]
> LG



Ein gutes Beispiel für die Gefährlichkeit. Aber das hat mit der Einstufung der Passage selbst ja erstmal garnix zu tun. Deswegen meinte ich ja dass es andere Baustellen sind. 

Wenn man die Definition von S4 z.B. liest (http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s4) ist "Waldboden bei nicht ausgesetzten Kurven" ja schon raus. Die Einstufung ist ja nicht davon abhängig wie jemand etwas fährt (mit / ohne Umsetzen), sondern eben von der Beschaffenheit der Linie. Gerade bei Treppen ist es häufig so, dass die Linie auch drüber entscheidet obs jetzt S2 oder S3 ist. 



> Ist doch egal ob einer S4 fährt oder "nur" S1 - jeder nach seinem Können/Mut oder Lust, man muss sich hier nicht a la "Mein Auto, Mein Pool, Mein Trail" gegenseitig übertrumpfen.
> 
> Mein "Kleiner" fährt nur das was er sich zutraut (ich kann ihm da eh' nichts mehr erzählen) - an manchen Tagen geht was und an anderen wieder nicht. Und ich bin stolz darauf, dass er auch mal sagt: "Nein, heute besser nicht" Ich denke, dass ist wichtiger als alles andere!!!!


Ich seh das wie Fatz. Verstehe gerade auch nicht ganz wo was von "Mein Auto, Mein Pool, Mein Trail"  auftaucht?!

Egal, ich denke dass ist der falsche Ort um die Sache auszudiskutieren. Halten wir fest, dass die Singletrailskala durchaus zur Orientierung taugt . Wer seine Grenze kennt und in ner Tourbeschreibung liest dass die Tour deutlich höher eingestuft ist weiss dass er keinen Spaß haben wird. 

Ontopic, ich und Fritzz auf Abwegen . 




grüße,
Jan


----------



## fatz (15. September 2010)

@martina:
nur weil ich's grad seh: was sind das fuer reifen? so vom hinschauen koennt er vielleicht etwas mit mehr grip vertragen, oder taeuscht das?


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. September 2010)

Rocket rons? mhh bissle mehr geht scho. aber du darfst nie vergessen: du baust "kinderräder" halt auch immer so leicht wies geht..

Was mich jetzt mal noch interessieren würde:
Also ich komm mit dem STS krämpel nicht zurrecht. könnts mir mal einer erklären:

Ich hab nen weg der hat riiießen absätze und viele steine und große uund lange wurzeln. leider hat er nich sonderlich viele kurven. geht er deshalb nicht mehr als S4 durch, nur weil die kurven fehlen?
Gegenteilig hab ich nen trail der besteht großteils aus flowigem waldboden, und/oder kopfsteinpflaster. ist ein super kkuhler weg. er hat 15 serpentinen, die allesamtt stuufen (treppe) danach oder davor beinhalten. Also ein trail mit umsetzkurevn (sonst kommst um die serpentinen net rum!) und "stufen" in den kurven...aber sonst halt net verblockt.. was ist das dann?

Aus diesen gründen halt ich das ding zwar für ne grobe veranschauung ganz praktisch, aber zumindest bei mir lassen sich bestimmt 60% der wege nicht damit beschreiebn!?!..Wäre dankbar wenn mir das jemand, wenn auch oftopic noch mal erklären könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (15. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> [...]
> Was mich jetzt mal noch interessieren würde:
> Also ich komm mit dem STS krämpel nicht zurrecht. könnts mir mal einer erklären:
> 
> ...



Naja wenn man die Defintionen auf der Homepage nochmal liest wirds doch eigentlich relativ klar. 
Der erste von dir beschriebene bewegt sich vermutlich zwischen S2 und S4 (je nach Größe und Lage der Steine/Wurzeln/Absätze). Der zweite ist halt z.B. ein S1 mit S3 Kurven. 

Meine praktische Erfahrung, mit vielen verschiedenen Gruppen/Leuten mit denen ich unterwegs bin/war ist, dass ab S3 die meisten raus sind. Leute die sicher S4 fahren kenne ich fast nicht. Bei allen Leuten die an >=S3 noch Spaß haben steht das technische Fahren absolut im Mittelpunkt, da wird dann halt auch mal ne dreiviertelstunde an ner Treppe von 6-7 Metern Länge rumprobiert bis die geknackt ist (oder eben nicht ). Das hat  nichts mit Schwanzvergleichen zu tun, es ist einfach ne Möglichkeit um zu beurteilen ob man ne Chance hat ne Stelle zu fahren oder nicht. 
Wenn ich Bock auf technisches habe, mit den richtigen Leuten unterwegs bin, noch frisch und mir sagt jemand auf dem Trail ist ne S4 Treppe is das ne super Sache zum trainieren. Wenn am Ende von ner langen Tagestour (erschöpft, wenig konzentration) jemand sagt der Trail ist weitestgehend S3 dann weiss ich dass ichs besser lass. 
Es gibt nicht *die* eine Einstufung für einen Trail von mehreren hundert Metern. Kann halt auch nen S0 mit paar S3 Kehren und wenigen S4 Schlüsselstellen sein...


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. September 2010)

Aha...also beschreib ich keinen trail mit S-werten, sondern stellen in einem trail. theoretisch..wenn mans genau nimmt Achwas..ich fahrs und fertig. aber danke dafür


----------



## jan84 (15. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Aha...also beschreib ich keinen trail mit S-werten, sondern stellen in einem trail. theoretisch..wenn mans genau nimmt Achwas..ich fahrs und fertig. aber danke dafür



Beispiel:
S0 - Autobahn, S1- Bundesstraße, S2 - Landstraße, S3- Feldweg. 

Wenn du jetzt mim Auto von der Tingstätte nach Frankfurt (das ist der "Trail") willst. Fährst du S3 nach HD runter, S2 zur A5 und dann S0 nach Frankfurt. 

Da kannste ja auch nicht sagen die Strecke hat einen einzelnen S-grad .


----------



## fatz (15. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Rocket rons? mhh bissle mehr geht scho. aber du darfst nie vergessen: du baust "kinderräder" halt auch immer so leicht wies geht..


hm! zumindest vorn waer n 2.25er albert vielleicht nicht bloed. den rollwiderstand 
merkst vorn eh ned, aber die fahrsicherheit sollte deutlich steigen.


sts hat die der jan ja schon erklaert.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. September 2010)

danke jan wenn du mal hier bist, meld dich 

Ja nen 2.25er FA sollt scho gehn. die neuen mischungen gefallen mir! da gibts den F glaub ich sogar in der trail mischung. die is toP! fast soviel rollwiederstand wie bisher tripple, aber grip wie gg!


----------



## Martina H. (15. September 2010)

Ja, sind RocketRon 2.25 - wegen dem Gewicht.

Er selbst sagt, dass die einen ganz guten Grip haben - auf feuchten Steinen halten die gut, sind nicht rutschig. Allerdings bringt er es mit Rad auch auf gerade mal 45 Kilo. Meiner Meinung nach braucht es da noch keine FatAlbert. Und wir legen Wert darauf, das das Bike schön leicht bleibt (momentan sind es knapp 10,5 Kilo) - wir fahren auch gerne mal längere Touren - da ist das Gewicht einfach entscheidend.

Das "Schlammbad" war übrigens nicht wegen zu wenig Grip:

Am Ende einer Brücke (Stufe) war eine Riesenpfütze mit entsprechend weichen Untergrund/Schlamm, als er da runter ist, war das Vorderrrad bis zur Nabe weg - abruptes Bremsen - Rolle über den Lenker (dafür sieht er eigentlich noch ganz sauber aus  ). Der Fat Albert hätte da auch nicht geholfen.


----------



## fatz (15. September 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Der Fat Albert hätte da auch nicht geholfen.



hm! vielleicht haett er damit schwimmen koennen. 
ich hab uebrigens vom normalen albert (2.25) nicht vom fat albert (2.4) gesprochen.
der fette waer dann doch ein bissl viel.


----------



## Martina H. (15. September 2010)

... müsst man mal überlegen - allerdings wiegt der über 700 gr. (Hersteller) - ist dann doch eine ganze Menge.

Ja, ich weiss, Du und Andi3001 lacht über diese Gewichte - ihr seid ja sehr viel schwerer unterwegs - wir wollen eben ein leichtes "Kinderrad".

Mal sehen wie's fahrtechnisch weitergeht - irgendwann ist der RoRo sicher ausgereizt - aber bis dahin...


----------



## SRX-Prinz (15. September 2010)

Hallo ,
das Ding hier heißt  "*Die Cube Action Gallerie* " und nicht Die Laberecke der Besserwisser und Erbsenzähler !!!!!
Ich und vieleicht noch mehr von euch wollen ACTION- Bilder und kein gesülze !!
Grüße aus dem Odenwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiesi991 (15. September 2010)

die kommenden bilder waren zwar schon mal im cube-fred, aber ich hoffe doch, dass sie für einen abo-comment gut genug sind

leider sind n paar bilder unscharf, die kamera hat doch schon 8 jahre auf dem buckel und ist nicht mehr die schnellste....


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. September 2010)

bissi unscharf aber coole Strecke..

die Steine mit Moos drauf sind nich ohne, davon gibts auf meiner Strecke auch ein paar


----------



## dusi__ (16. September 2010)

auf der "beschissenheitsskala" ist moos auf steinen gleich nach Moos auf nassen wurzeln 

sind doch gut die bilder


----------



## fatz (16. September 2010)

loser kies auf steilen felsplatten hat auch was, wenn's beschissen sein soll


----------



## wildkater (16. September 2010)

Momentan auch wieder mit steigender Beliebtheit:

Nasses Laub auf felsigem untergrund... am besten sind die Blätter oben trocken, unten feucht


----------



## wiesi991 (16. September 2010)

wildkater schrieb:


> Momentan auch wieder mit steigender Beliebtheit:
> 
> Nasses Laub auf felsigem untergrund... am besten sind die Blätter oben trocken, unten feucht



hatte ich erst letztes jahr (ok untergrund war asphalt, das ergebnis aber das selbe) - bin sauber abgeflogen 
zum thema moos auf den steinen - das moos ist recht schnell trocknend, ka warum - ergebnis is aber, wenn man drüber fährt reißt das zeug sauschnell und unkontrollierbar ab - mit ihm dann auch der grip des jeweiligen reifens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (16. September 2010)

da hilft nur mehr speed

paar von mir, mit dem ams, mittlerweile ist das ams aber reines tourenbike, weil es größere, schnellere sachen mit ruppigerer landung warscheinlich nicht mehr so gut wegstecken würde, glaube ich...


----------



## Cortina (16. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> loser kies auf steilen felsplatten hat auch was, wenn's beschissen sein soll



wenn's beschissen sein soll, finde ich Kuhfladen auf dem Trail am passenden und außerdem hat man anschließend beim Beschleunigen noch ein zweites mal was davon


----------



## Jetpilot (16. September 2010)

im wahrsten sinne des wortes beschissen


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. September 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> danke








ich find die quali geht schon durch..farben sind n bissle krass..war aber auch recht schwer, so von den lichtverhältnissen her. Das bild is auf 45% verkleinert worden, um handlicher zu sein. qualli von der gopro is also noch n TICK besser..


----------



## slmslvn (17. September 2010)

Cool, reicht vollkommen aus! und Scharf ist es auch. Dachte die Bilder wären bescheidener..

Gruß


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. September 2010)

eben...und eine filmaufnahme in der qualität ist dann sowieso mehr als gut!


----------



## fatz (18. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> farben sind n bissle krass


passt doch. hat n bissl einen rotstich, aber das kommt von der tiefen sonne. da 
muesstest du den weissabgleich umstellen koennen. weiss aber nicht ob die gopro 
sowas kann.


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. September 2010)

je genau.. aber das kann sie "leider nicht". (die andere frage: muss sie das können? - ich denke nein)


----------



## fatz (19. September 2010)

muss sie nicht. wenn's dir ned gfaellt kannst das hinterher immer noch bearbeiten.


----------



## slmslvn (19. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> passt doch. hat n bissl einen rotstich, aber das kommt von der tiefen sonne. da
> muesstest du den weissabgleich umstellen koennen. weiss aber nicht ob die gopro
> sowas kann.


Also für so ne kleine Kamera die eigentlich zum Filmen gedacht ist, finde ich das schon top! Und das mitm WA würde den Rahmen dann doch sprengen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (19. September 2010)

ne das glaub ich weniger..aber wenn du filmst, dann sollte der wa automatisch sein. kannst ja nicht um jede kurve anhalten, wenns mal schatten ist und dann wieder sonne, etc. daher wäre für den video (den eigtl.) betrieb ein selbstwählbarer WA vermutlich unnötig!


----------



## freeride_bogl (19. September 2010)

dafür gibts in jedem guten schnittprogramm kontrast und helligeits einstellun, beleuchtungsfilter und farbkorrekturen!

aber leute BILDER !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jetpilot (19. September 2010)

Ergebnis der Langeweile vor dem Studium...


----------



## wiesi991 (20. September 2010)

hier noch n paar ältere fotos aus österreich (warn zwar schon in der anderen gallerie aber ich denke sie passen hier besser rein)


----------



## jan84 (28. September 2010)

Am Wochenende das Fritzz ein bisschen beschäftigt . Das Rennen endete nach dem ersten Drittel leider mit von der Felge gesprungenem Reifen...



 (c) foto - alex gemmato

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. September 2010)

unangenehm

wie viel bar hastn draufgehabbt? verhältnisse sehen recht "bääh" aus


----------



## jan84 (28. September 2010)

Dürften knapp unter zwei Bar hinten gewesen sein (2.4er Ardent SinglePly auf ZTR Flow, tubeless mit Milch gefahren; war ein Experiment). Vorne der Highroller-UST ist selbst bei Drücken nahe einem Bar noch problemlos. Nachher mal gucken wie die Felge die Abfahrt auf Skipiste überlebt hat. 
Bedingungen waren ganz plüschig. Samstag beim Uphillrennen ab ca 1800m Schnee, beim Downhill waren auf den oberen 500Hm der Strecke auch noch immer Schneefelder dabei und alles doch recht feucht.

J


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. September 2010)

hm komisch....normal sollte sie da nicht rutschen. die flow is ja noch recht breit...aber naja.


----------



## Jetpilot (28. September 2010)

prüf mal die druckangaben, die auf der felgenflanke drauf stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (28. September 2010)

Auf der Felgenflanke stehen doch nur die Maximaldrücke die je nach Reifenbreite gefahren werden dürfen. Und die Minimaldrücke auf der Reifenflanke sind meiner Erfahrung nach eh nicht zu gebrauchen. 

Es wird die Kombination aus zu wenig Druck und nicht tubelesstauglichem Reifen (=> weniger strammer Sitz) gewesen sein. 
Ich fahre Tubeless nur weil man eben keine Probleme mit Durchschlägen hat. Mit mehr Druck hät der Reifen wohl gehalten (klappte im Training ja auch, da war ich halt weniger am Limit vom Tempo her), dann hätte ich aber auch direkt mit Schlauch fahren können weils dann wohl keine Durchschläge mehr gegeben hätte. Naja, das nächste mal dann mit tubelesstauglichem/stramm sitzendem Reifen.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. September 2010)

mh weiß net. ich fahr eigtl. auch mit schlauch recht durchschlagsbefreit:
hinten weiß ich, dass eher mal eine gefährdung besteht. da ich da auch nich soooo viel grip brauch, kann man da mal locker 2,5 bar drauf machen (mag manchem jetzzt noch wenig vorkommen - ist es aber nicht) und dann schlägt nix durch. vorne mit dem minion und double ply passiert eh nix und da lassen sich dann ganz bequem 1-max. 1,5bar fahren... funzt super!


----------



## monkey10 (28. September 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Am Wochenende das Fritzz ein bisschen beschäftigt . Das Rennen endete nach dem ersten Drittel leider mit von der Felge gesprungenem Reifen...



Stark 

Aber wenigsten hast noch die schöne Lifttrasse genießen können 

Mein Flow-LRS kommt hoffentlich nächste Woche. Das Thema schlauchlos hab ich begraben, als ich letzte Woche ein LV MK8 probegefahren bin, und die Kombi MM 2,5 GG / FLow ständig im steilen Gelände beim Lupfen im eingelenkten Zustand etwas Luft verloren haben. Dabei war mehr Druck im Reifen als ich mit Schlauch & MM fahre


----------



## OnePunchMickey (28. September 2010)

@ andi
sag mal du hast doch so ein gopro-teil.... bist zufrieden damit?
danke dir schonmal für eine antwort...


----------



## Jetpilot (28. September 2010)

ich fahre am fr bei 2.5er muddy mary freeride mit 1 bar vorne und 1,5bar big betty DH 2.4 hinten. Bisher durchschlagsfrei owohl ich schlauch fahre. Wiege mit ausrüstung ca. 90kg.


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. September 2010)

Naja kommt auf den reifen drauf an. wenn du ne dh karkasse hast ist 1,5 bar hinten kein problem. bei faltreifen und einfacher karkasse schon.

@gopro:

Ich bin super zufrieden! das was sie machen soll tut sie! und das richtig gut. qualität ist 1a, handhabung ist 1a und ja..qualitativ fand ich sie anfangs etwas "billig", was ich mittlerweile aber eher als "einfach und unkompliziert" ansehe. also eher positiv. wenn du eine HELMCAM suchst, dann ist das die richtige. 
ABER ich habe helmcam absichtlich groß geschrieben.. wenn du auch viel (und evtl. sogar vor allem) abseits des helms filmen willst...heit also stativ, usw. dann ist sie mit sicherheit nicht die beste cam. klar, es geht schon einigermaßen gut, aber die qualität ist dann nicht so gut, wie bei einem "normalen" camcorder.


kurz: Gopro ist ne super helmcam! macht ganz passable bilder und spitzen helm aufnahmen. abseits des helms funktioniert sie, ist aber keine sensation (was sie als helmcam auch aus meiner sicht nicht unbedingt sein muss). wenn du noch fragen hast...stell sie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnePunchMickey (29. September 2010)

cool.... bin am überlegen ob ich mir die hd oder die "normale" kaufe.
wie ist deine meinung dazu? ist halt auch so ein kosten-nutzen ding.....


----------



## Bayer (29. September 2010)

jan bist du upill mit so nen gelben helmüberzug gefahren?? wenn ja haben wir uns kurz mal unterhalten, war mit 2 bekannten vor ort, vinz hatte das hanzz u meik ein fritzz


----------



## jan84 (29. September 2010)

@ bayer: Ja, hatte das Gelbe Helmkondom am Start drauf. War das ganze WE kurz vor Erkältungsausbruch (kam gestern richtig) und klamottenmäßig auf die Fahrt bis auf den "Gipfel" (für die die nicht dabei waren, 500 Meter tiefer am Ziel der verkürzten Strecke sah es so aus) eingestellt und hatte da sicherheitshalber mal ein bisschen mehr dabei . 
Du warst dann der ohne Bike der mit Kamera unterwegs war? Ok, wieder ein Gesicht zu einem Nickname . Wie lief es bei Vinz bergab? Bergauf schien er ja ganz flott zu sein. 



> Das Thema schlauchlos hab ich begraben, als ich letzte Woche ein LV MK8 probegefahren bin, und die Kombi MM 2,5 GG / FLow ständig im steilen Gelände beim Lupfen im eingelenkten Zustand etwas Luft verloren haben.



Wie geschrieben, mit UST Reifen hab ich da nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Highroller 2.5 42 DH-UST bis gut ein Bar runter problemlos. Hält auch ohne Milch dicht. Auch beim Umsetzen in den unmöglichsten Positionen und Geschwindigkeiten.  Der 2.35er MuddyMary war hinten auch Problemlos. Ich denke es ist vorwiegend davon abhängig wie stramm der Reifen auf der Felge sitzt. Wenn man ihn ohne reifenheber problemlos drauf unter runter bekommt taugts nichts. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## fatz (29. September 2010)

zu schlauchlos: ich fahr seit 2 jahren 2.35er mm und fa auf einer sun-sos schlauchlos mit 
selbergeschnibbeltem felgenband aus 24er schlauch mit milch ohne probleme. gehen locker 
ohne werkzeug rauf und runter und ich fahr auch of mit wenig druck. vorn teils mit 1.5 bar, 
hinten mit so 2 rum.


----------



## monkey10 (29. September 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben, mit UST Reifen hab ich da nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Highroller 2.5 42 DH-UST bis gut ein Bar runter problemlos. Hält auch ohne Milch dicht. Auch beim Umsetzen in den unmöglichsten Positionen und Geschwindigkeiten.  Der 2.35er MuddyMary war hinten auch Problemlos. Ich denke es ist vorwiegend davon abhängig wie stramm der Reifen auf der Felge sitzt. Wenn man ihn ohne reifenheber problemlos drauf unter runter bekommt taugts nichts.



Die Motivation wäre Schlauchlos zu fahren um Schwungmasse (Gewicht) zu sparen bei gleich gutem Grip & Pannensicherheit.

Da ich mit normaler MuddyMary oder BigBetty + Schlauch trotz 0,8-1,5 bar keinerlei Pannen gehabt habe, kommt die UST-Variante nicht wirklich in Frage. Die UST-Reifen sind empfindlich schwerer und die Auswahl beschränkt (zB kein GG). Der UST-Fat Albert (TC-Mischung) wiegt ja mehr als ein Muddy Mary GG + Schlauch. Da seh ich keinen Vorteil. Der UST-MM 2,35 sogar ganze 1100g  (in TC bzw TrailstarC)

Interessant, dass die "normalen" FA 2011 als "TL-Ready" angegeben werden (die MM allerdings leider nicht).

Naja.. genug offtopic...


----------



## jan84 (29. September 2010)

Bei Maxxis gibts die weichen Mischungen auch als UST Reifen. Schwer sindse dann halt auch. 
Mit Schlauch find ichs halt nervig, dass man sich entscheiden muss ob Grip oder Schnell. Wenn ich den fürn Grip optimalen Druck fahren hab ich halt einige Durschschläge pro Tour. Will ich die vermeiden muss ich halt ein "bisschen zuviel" Druck fahren, tubeless fängt man sich max.  Dellen in der Felge hat aber keine Probleme mit Pannen. 


> Naja.. genug offtopic...


word!

J


----------



## Beff94 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
und jetzt mal stopp mit den Posts ohne Bilder.

Habe noch ein paar Bilder vom Bikepark Ausflug gefunden. 









Grüße Stefan


----------



## monkey10 (15. Oktober 2010)

Wieder mal ein paar Bilder vom wunderbaren sonnigen Herbst im Land der Berge....

Uphill (darum kein Helm)





über den Wolken vor der Abfahrt





Start...





der Steig voller technischer Highlights...










fast im Ziel...





war echt ein unglaublicher Tag... und es war auch nicht der letzte in den Bergen bei dem Wetter


----------



## Marcel Neubert (15. Oktober 2010)

Will auch mal was von der Saison beitragen


----------



## freeride_bogl (16. Oktober 2010)

@ monkey, geile tour !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (16. Oktober 2010)

bin mal so frei Marcel.




war ne geile Tour.
Leider gibt nicht viele Bilder von mir


----------



## wildkater (16. Oktober 2010)

@XC01_Biker
geiles Pic


----------



## wildkater (16. Oktober 2010)

@monkey10

Natürlich sind auch deine Pics Hammer!


----------



## Mircwidu (16. Oktober 2010)

stopp bin nicht ich auf dem Bild.
Hab nur das Bild oben von Marcel sichtbar gemacht.

War aber auch dabei. War sehr geil.


----------



## wildkater (16. Oktober 2010)

OK, hier noch was vom letzten Dienstag - die Action bestand hier aber in 1. Linie aus Dunkelheit 

Man beachte die 2 kleinen aber feinen Lampen am Lenker:


----------



## Marcel Neubert (16. Oktober 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> bin mal so frei Marcel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke Rob, weiß auch ne warum mein bild ne zu sehen ist 

die Stelle war geil


----------



## monkey10 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ein weiterer unglaublicher Tag auf einem anderen Berg 


diesmal neben Aufwärtsfahren zusätzlich ca 1500hm tragen






der Gipfelblick entschädigt den mühsamen Aufstieg






verblockt











unterhalb der Baumgrenze verwinkelter und wurzeliger











Ab morgen wird es kälter und nächste Woche soll es sogar bis 800hm schneien. Hoffentlich waren das nicht die letzten Hochtouren


----------



## derAndre (17. Oktober 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> bin mal so frei Marcel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das beste ist das Grinsen! Danach sieht man immer aus als hätte man jahre keine Zahnbürste gesehen. Sehr schönes Bild!!


----------



## jan84 (26. Oktober 2010)

Gelungener Jahresabschluss in den Bergen 








grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (26. Oktober 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Gelungener Jahresabschluss in den Bergen



Schön 

Dann habt ihr also zum Glück ein noch tolles Herbstwetter genießen können


----------



## jan84 (26. Oktober 2010)

Bis auf den geschätzten halben Meter Schnee am Brenner auf dem Heimweg, ja .

Meine Skepsis bzgl. der Haltbarkeit von Tubelessreifen auf Tubelessfelge ist mittlerweile auch komplett verflogen.




Highroller UST 2.5 auf ZTR Flow, ~1,1 Bar

grüße,
Jan


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (26. Oktober 2010)

sieht nach ner schönen Strecke aus


----------



## monkey10 (26. Oktober 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Meine Skepsis bzgl. der Haltbarkeit von Tubelessreifen auf Tubelessfelge ist mittlerweile auch komplett verflogen.
> 
> Highroller UST 2.5 auf ZTR Flow, ~1,1 Bar



naja, den UST highroller auf der tubeless-ready-felge (nicht zu verwechseln mit einer UST-felge) gibts wenigstens auch in der weichen gummi-mischung.

trotzdem: er wiegt 1.170g(!!!). meine muddy mary 2,35 GG (870g) ist genauso breit, hat ebenso ordentlich grip und mit schlauch (130g) "nur" 1000g. pannen hab ich mit dieser kombi trotz 1bar (od. weniger) bei meinen fahrfertigen 90kg noch nie gehabt.

hab mal einen normalen (nicht UST!) 2,5 MM GG auf der flow probiert. solange man gerade fährt gehts, beim einlenken im felsigen/steilen gelände und HR-versetzen (wo man ja kurz das gewicht nach vorne verlagert), ist es leider zum luftverlust gekommen 

*pfft* *pfft*

würd gern einen normalen faltbaren 2,5 single-ply minion od. highroller in 42ST - oder eben einen normalen faltbaren 2,35 muddy mary GG auf der ZTR flow fahren (mit ca 0,8-1,5 bar). vielleicht kannst das ja mal probieren 

LG


----------



## jan84 (26. Oktober 2010)

Mein Highroller hat 1270g *g*. 

Hatte vorher den 2.35er MM in GG vorne drauf, leider nicht tubeless. Ging bis ca 1,3 Bar runter auch gut, hatte aber gelegentlich Durchschläge. 

Hinten bin ich den 2.35er MM GG dann komplett runtergefahren, das aber tubeless (war trotz nurnoch ~30% Profil und einigen Schnitten sofort dicht, Montage mit Standpumpe). Das hat bis 1,5 Bar runter vollkommen problemlos funktioniert (bei dem Zustand auf dem Bild unten hab ich ihn dann entsorgt), auch beim Umsetzen, weniger brauchte ich hinten nicht. 





Den 2.4er Ardent (singleply 60a, tubeless) hats mir hinten von der Felge gezogen bei ~1,8 Bar (beim DH fahren). 

Den 2.35er Highroller in Singleply hab ich mal kurz probiert, der ist wieder auffm Hardtail. Die einfache Karkasse knickt mir bei wenig Druck zu schnell weg.

Find den 42er UST Highroller vom Grip her ein bisschen besser als den MM GG, gerade auf feuchten Wurzeln/Steinen/Felsen. Das Mehrgewicht stört mich nicht wirklich. Werd wenn der Highroller runter ist mal gucken was die Michelin Reifen taugen. 


Lasse mir gerade ne 39mm breite Felge einspeichen, mal gucken was da so geht . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. Oktober 2010)

@ Monkey :

Hatte dein MM 2,35 gewogene 870 gr. oder war das die Angabe auf der Packung?

Hab nämlich auch gerade diesen Reifen bestellt und war sehr erstaunt:

Auf der hoffentlich geeichten Supermarkt Waage 1014 gr.

Hat es Sinn, den zu reklamieren oder sind die alle so schwer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (28. Oktober 2010)

kann es sein, dass du den MM mit der DH karkasse hast?


----------



## monkey10 (28. Oktober 2010)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> @ Monkey :
> 
> Hatte dein MM 2,35 gewogene 870 gr. oder war das die Angabe auf der Packung?
> 
> ...



Kann schon sein. Mein letzter (extrem abgefahrener und nicht mehr nutzbarer) MM 2,35 GG falt hat auf der Küchenwaage 909g. Der hat aber sicher einiges an Material verloren und war neu schwerer.

Zur Zeit sind alle MM vergriffen, daher hab ich meinen neuen Hinterreifen vorne montiert. Die BB 2,4 TC falt hat neu 874g, der alte abgefahrene BB hatte 754g. Also hab ich über 100g runtergeschreddert. Somit könnte der Muddy Mary neu auch um die 1000g gewogen haben...

Hab schon gehört, dass Leute die Reifen zurückgeben, wenn sie über einen gewissen Bereich wiegen. Wär mir aber zu mühsam, v.a. wenn diese online bestellt worden sind.


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Oktober 2010)

na bei mir war der abrieb aber nicht so "schwerwiegend". wogen beim neuaufbau beide 900gr, obwohl sie deutlich unterschiedlich abgefahren sind/waren. ich glaub 100gr sind fast a bissl viel!


----------



## monkey10 (28. Oktober 2010)

naja, sieh selbst:

NEU vs ALT:





Big Betty 2,4 TC  Falt [NEU]:





Big Betty 2,4 TC  Falt [ALT]:





Muddy Mary 2,35 GG Falt [ALT]:




hatte schon einige Seitenstollen verloren, war echt schon extrem hinüber...


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Oktober 2010)

war das ein BB GG? Ich hab soeinen innerhalb von ca 2monaten runter gehabt, seitdem nur noch TNC wenn schwalbe oder gar was anderes


----------



## freeride_bogl (28. Oktober 2010)

langsam isses echt zum kotzen hier ...

letze woche:




foto isn bisschen schief ich weiß, hab nich ich bearbeitet


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Oktober 2010)

wenns real wär würd ich sagen kurz vor "ups"  abber ganz kuhl


----------



## monkey10 (28. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> war das ein BB GG? Ich hab soeinen innerhalb von ca 2monaten runter gehabt, seitdem nur noch TNC wenn schwalbe oder gar was anderes



war ein BB TNC und hat ca 3 Monate gelebt



freeride_bogl schrieb:


> langsam isses echt zum kotzen hier ...



Entspann dich. Sind nur eine Handvoll Leute, die hier posten. Die dürfen sich auch mal unterhalten. Hat dich doch bei eurer Fototechnik-Diskussion u.v.m. auch nicht gestört . Kann aber in den nächsten Tagen meine Reifen-Bilder rausnehmen, wenns dich so stört

Schönes Foto übrigens


----------



## Jetpilot (29. Oktober 2010)

> war ein BB TNC und hat ca 3 Monate gelebt


ou!


----------



## freeride_bogl (29. Oktober 2010)

naja gegen ne kurze disskussion hab ich nix, aber wenns immer wieder um reifen geht, langweilts mich  das is in tausend threads

naja wurscht
bekomm übrigens im frühjahr neues rad: bionicon ironwood gebraucht  juhuu
cube hat einfach nix in der kategorie. werd aber trotzdem das ams weiterfahrn is einfach ein super rad für alles. ironwood is dann für bikepark und größere bergunternehmen, kann man besser berghochfahrn als das ams ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (29. Oktober 2010)

was ist mit dem hanzz? Außerdem wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass das bionicon bergauf besser sein soll als das AMS.


----------



## basti1985 (29. Oktober 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> naja gegen ne kurze disskussion hab ich nix, aber wenns immer wieder um reifen geht, langweilts mich  das is in tausend threads
> 
> naja wurscht
> bekomm übrigens im frühjahr neues rad: bionicon ironwood gebraucht  juhuu
> cube hat einfach nix in der kategorie. werd aber trotzdem das ams weiterfahrn is einfach ein super rad für alles. ironwood is dann für bikepark und größere bergunternehmen, kann man besser berghochfahrn als das ams ...


 

besser bergrunterfahren


----------



## freeride_bogl (29. Oktober 2010)

ja natürlich das auch 
ne im ernst mit der geometrieverstell technik von bionicon sitzt man bergauf mit 200mm federweg unterm arsch wie auf nem cc-bike, ich habs auch nicht geglaubt aber ich habs eigenhändig getestet es ist so !!!  
das bike wird unter 16 kilo haben, etwa so viel hat mein ams auch  isn richtig feiner schlitten. sonst hätt ich auch zu nem canyon gegriffen, aber das kommt mich teurer, da ichs ironwood von nem freund bekomm.

thema hanzz: nicht dass es ein schlechtes rad is, aber der einsatzbereich is mir zu gering, da fahr ich zu selten im park.


----------



## derAndre (29. Oktober 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ja natürlich das auch
> ne im ernst mit der geometrieverstell technik von bionicon sitzt man bergauf mit 200mm federweg unterm arsch wie auf nem cc-bike, ich habs auch nicht geglaubt aber ich habs eigenhändig getestet es ist so !!!
> das bike wird unter 16 kilo haben, etwa so viel hat mein ams auch  isn richtig feiner schlitten. sonst hätt ich auch zu nem canyon gegriffen, aber das kommt mich teurer, da ichs ironwood von nem freund bekomm.
> 
> thema hanzz: nicht dass es ein schlechtes rad is, aber der einsatzbereich is mir zu gering, da fahr ich zu selten im park.



Wenn so ein Bike günstig schiessen kann, sollte man zuschlagen. Ich würde es auch gerne mal testen. Nicht unbedingt das Irowood, vielleicht eher das Supershuttle oder das neue Alva. Ich freu mich schon auf Deine Bilder und Videos mit dem Ding.


----------



## monkey10 (29. Oktober 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> bekomm übrigens im frühjahr neues rad: bionicon ironwood gebraucht  ... für bikepark und größere bergunternehmen, kann man besser berghochfahrn als das ams ...



und wie taugt dir die bionicon-gabel? hast die schon mal im bikepark getestet?

zwei freunde von mir sind auch begeistert ein bionicon gefahren, haben dann aber aufgrund der gabel gewechselt.



freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ...sonst hätt ich auch zu nem canyon gegriffen







freeride_bogl schrieb:


> thema hanzz: nicht dass es ein schlechtes rad is, aber der einsatzbereich is mir zu gering, da fahr ich zu selten im park.





Jetpilot schrieb:


> was ist mit dem hanzz?



bin zwar in saalbach nur kurz auf einem hanzz gesessen. glaube aber auch nicht, dass man bergauf tretend damit glücklich wird...


----------



## freeride_bogl (29. Oktober 2010)

eben bergauf gibts in der klasse nur canyon torque, liteville 901, evtl trek scratch.

gabel ist halt leider wirklich das haupproblem, es is aber bei meinem zukünftigen ne neue drin, da bei der alten die bremsaufnahme abgebrochen ist.
naja insgesammt isses egal, weil ich mit meinen 60 kg  kaum die gabel überstrapazieren werd.
ich hätte mir sicher auch nicht so bald ein neues geholt, aber ich zahl für das gute stück nur die hälfte von einem vergleichbar gut ausgestatteten canyon, und da muss man zuschlagen, naja ich bin ja noch jung, es werden noch viele räder folgen 

so und jetz wieder bilder, ich erwisch mich schon selber  können wir ja im andern fred ausquatschen


----------



## marco_m (29. Oktober 2010)

So mein erster Beitrag in der Action Gallerie 
Zwar extrem unscharf aber es bin trotzdem ich und mein AMS 125 





Gruss Marco


----------



## jan84 (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab an Bionicons jetzt das Edison, Supershuttle, Tesla und Ironwood gefahren. Die Geometrieverstellung ist der Knaller, die Dämpfung (weder an der Gabel noch am Dämpfer) taugte mir leider nie. Wenn dus schonmal länger Probegefahren bist und es dir taugt => du wirst Spaß haben. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (30. Oktober 2010)

Das letzte Mal Reifen OffTopic:

Danke für die Bilder, werde doch reklamieren:

Bilder habe ich leider keine, wenn ich mal wieder Kopf zuerst aus der steilen Kehre kommen, rennen alle weg statt zu knipsen.

Feiglinge!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Oktober 2010)

Leider hab ich heut keine wirlich guten bilde hingebracht, aber lieber sch......s bilder als gar keine bilder...


----------



## wildkater (30. Oktober 2010)

@Andi
Ich dachte Du fährst Flat Pedals?


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Oktober 2010)

wenns wieder bitter kalt is.. ist im sommer einfach unpraktisch. immer das umgewöhnen und gewechsle von flat auf klckies (wettkämpfe, rennrad, bergabbereich usw..) is nervig. und wenn wieder schnee liegt/und, oder es kalt is wechsel ich auf wanderschuhe und fahr nur noch stereo mit flat


----------



## wildkater (31. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> wenns wieder bitter kalt is.. ist im sommer einfach unpraktisch. immer das umgewöhnen und gewechsle von flat auf klckies (wettkämpfe, rennrad, bergabbereich usw..) is nervig. und wenn wieder schnee liegt/und, oder es kalt is wechsel ich auf wanderschuhe und fahr nur noch stereo mit flat


So mach ich das in diesem Winter auch 
Extra Winterschuhe für 250, in denen ich dann doch wieder an den Zehen friere, will ich mir nicht leisten!


----------



## Hemme (31. Oktober 2010)

Hey, coole Pics hier.

Hab hier auch noch eins gefunden:


----------



## Marcel Neubert (31. Oktober 2010)

wildkater schrieb:


> So mach ich das in diesem Winter auch
> Extra Winterschuhe fÃ¼r 250â¬, in denen ich dann doch wieder an den Zehen friere, will ich mir nicht leisten!



Ein richtiger Mann friert nicht, sondern wÃ¤rmt sich am Eisblock! Freu mich scho auf Schnee.. da tuen die stÃ¼rze nicht so weh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (31. Oktober 2010)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> Ein richtiger Mann friert nicht, sondern wärmt sich am Eisblock! Freu mich scho auf Schnee.. da tuen die stürze nicht so weh!


Tja, aber wenn man schon Erfrierungen 2. Grades (nicht vom biken) an den Zehen hatte ist man 1. etwas empfindlicher und 2. etwas vorsichtiger 
Ice Spikers nicht vergessen!


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Oktober 2010)

Nöö minion (oke da weiß ichs noch nich) aber die mary wirds auch jedefall richten 

@hemme: schee


----------



## Jetpilot (31. Oktober 2010)

im schnee brauchts was breites mit viel profil, ich erinnere mich noch an letzte saison, wo ich als frischling mit nobby nics rumgeeiert bin und froh war nicht in jeder kurve zu stürzen...


----------



## wildkater (31. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin mit den Ice Spikers höchst zufrieden, gerade bergauf habe ich öfter mal mit größeren vereisten Stellen zu tun (z. B. gefrorenes Schmelzwasser), bergab ist man dann auch ganz froh, wenn sich eine gefrorene Pfütze in der Grüße eines Tümpels auftut - nachdem's mich Winter 2008 mal mit mind. Tempo 25 dermaßen auf die Fre$$e gehaun hat, hab ich 2009 dann auf die Spikes umgerüstet...
TOP!

Anbei schon mal ein paar Winterfotos vom letzten Jahr (soll ja ein Bilder-Thread bleiben) - leider in minderer Qualität:

Mittlerweile fahre ich ohne Bar-Ends und habe Stylo-Kurbeln und Ergon GA1-Griffe...




Die von mir gepriesenen Gummis:




Winter Wonderland


----------



## monkey10 (8. November 2010)

Ein paar Schnappschüsse von einer der vielleicht letzten langen Touren (knapp 2000hm) im wunderbaren Herbstwetter.






















Bisher bin ich recht zufrieden mit den neuen Teilen. Die Schwierigkeit mancher abgelichteten Passage ist eher am verkrampften Gesichtsausdruck als an den Fotos erkennbar. Aber das herrliche Herbstwetter ist aber hoffentlich offensichtlich


----------



## freeride_bogl (8. November 2010)

Freitag aufm Sonntagshorn, waaahnsinns Wetter  (bin ein bisschen versteckt am rand rechts  )

mein ams is jetz die ultimative waffe !!! neue steife (!!!!) laufräder: kurvenlage = traumhaft. kann man über felspassagen jagen, dass einem schlecht wird


----------



## monkey10 (8. November 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> neue steife (!!!!) laufräder: kurvenlage = traumhaft. kann man über felspassagen jagen, dass einem schlecht wird



schönes foto  ... nur kann ich die laufräder nicht erkennen..

hast jetzt eigentlich schon eine gabel mit steckachse?


----------



## jan84 (8. November 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> mein ams is jetz die ultimative waffe !!! neue steife (!!!!) laufräder: kurvenlage = traumhaft. kann man über felspassagen jagen, dass einem schlecht wird



Ob sich das AMS auf Dauer über die Felspassagen mit Vollgas freut...? Egal, hauptsache es macht Spaß . 











Die Gabel war etwas abgesoffen auf der (nachmittagsfüllenden) Abfahrt.


grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. November 2010)

ach mein stereo verträgts ja auch schon seit ner ewigkeit...einsatzbereiche werden maßlos überbewertet 

nightride time again....


----------



## freeride_bogl (8. November 2010)

ne steckachse ging geldmäsig nich, weils für den preis einfach zu wenig vorteil bringt. (das neue laufrad hat eig. steckachse, aber es is mit schnellspanner adapter auch an meinem rad zu fahren, vll bringt das ja auch bissl was )

laufrad ging recht billig her, is ca 5 jahre alt altes mavic teil, kaum gefahren und nicht zu schrotten, vorher bricht was andres 

ams hält alles aus, genauso wie jedes fritzz, am rahmen wird nix fehlen, die teile warsch eher schon  dämpfer is mittlerweile übelst ausgeschlagen, sonst läufts ohne probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (8. November 2010)

dämpfer asugeschlagen?! die buchsen meinst wahrscheins, oder?!...das wäre ja nix bsonderes


----------



## freeride_bogl (8. November 2010)

ne nich die buchsen, da hab ich schon immer wieder neue rein ...
muss ich halt einschicken, aber ich warte nich > 2 wochen auf mein dämpfer ich brauch das rad 
jetz im winter wird er eingeschickt


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. November 2010)

ich müsste meinen rahmen einschicken, aber da sie beim hardtails schon statt 2 fast 7 wochen gebraucht haben will ich das auch nich machen!!


----------



## Jetpilot (8. November 2010)

@Bogl: Weder das AMS noch das Fritzz sind besonders stabil...Das mit dem ausgeschlagenen Dämpfer würde mich aber mal interessieren...


----------



## freeride_bogl (9. November 2010)

wurde glaub ich auch schon im ams fred diskutiert


----------



## alittleprayer (21. November 2010)

Zwei Bilder von heute:


----------



## Salamander301 (21. November 2010)

gefällt


----------



## derAndre (21. November 2010)

Bei dem ersten hab ich zuerst gedacht: "Wo ist die Action" und dann erst gesehen, das das Bike in der Luft ist. Sieht aus als würdest entspannt sitzend zu die gegen rollen.


----------



## blutbuche (23. November 2010)

das flugbild ist echt geil !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (4. Dezember 2010)

Noch 'n paar Bilder von letztem Sonntag:
Fotografiert von SchwertreiterAA:





Fotografiert von Cimgot:


----------



## Jetpilot (5. Dezember 2010)

oha, die letzte stufe würd ich mit hohem sattel schonmal nicht machen


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Dezember 2010)

mit hohem sattel komm ich grundsetzlich nur schlecht irgendwo runter..


----------



## derAndre (5. Dezember 2010)

Im Vergleich mit den anderen Bildern scheint der Sattel deutlich abgesenkt, oder?!


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Dezember 2010)

dacht ich auch erst, aber auf bauch/brust höhe sieht das kleine weiß/schwarze ding für mich wien fitzik sattel aus?!


----------



## Hemme (5. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> dacht ich auch erst, aber auf bauch/brust höhe sieht das kleine weiß/schwarze ding für mich wien fitzik sattel aus?!



Stimmt, ist die weisse Seitenwange des Fizik Aliante. 
Die Stütze ist etwa zur Hälfte versenkt auf 'Cruise Position'. Hab ich auch erst später bemerkt, denn normal kommt die bei solchen Sachen ganz runter.

@ Andi: Beileid fürs kaputte Stereo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (5. Dezember 2010)

@andy : ..WIE,KAPUTT ??????????
gibts ein neues stereo -oder was anderes ???


ah ,  habs grad im anderen fred geseh´n .. beileid ..


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Dezember 2010)

danke euch beiden..


Hier nochmal die "letzte action":




das ende ist grausam.


----------



## monkey10 (6. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die "letzte action":
> 
> das ende ist grausam.



super vid 

mit bitterem ende. hast dich fahrtechnisch ja super entwickelt und dein stereo wohl auch voll ausgefahren. hast noch garantie.. oder lust auf was neues?

kopf hoch, es gibt sicher schlechtere augenblicke für so einen defekt. abgesehen vom winter- und kälteinbruch gibts ja ab 2011 viele sehr wendige, leichte und langhubige bikes mit denen man sowohl auf touren als auch im bikepark viel viel spass haben kann...


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Dezember 2010)

gut gefahren, dafür ist das stereo doch optimal?


----------



## monkey10 (6. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> dafür ist das stereo doch optimal?



natürlich. hab das eher ganz allgemein gemeint. 

wenn man als vielfahrer technische touren bevorzugt und auch mal gerne im bikepark ist, könnte man sich vielleicht fahrtechnisch vielleicht mit einem anderen bike mit entsprechender geo und FW besser (und schneller) weiterentwickeln...


----------



## blutbuche (6. Dezember 2010)

...wieder ein stereo in dieser farbe  wird schwer werden ....


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Dezember 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> super vid
> 
> mit bitterem ende. hast dich fahrtechnisch ja super entwickelt und dein stereo wohl auch voll ausgefahren. hast noch garantie.. oder lust auf was neues?
> 
> kopf hoch, es gibt sicher schlechtere augenblicke für so einen defekt. abgesehen vom winter- und kälteinbruch gibts ja ab 2011 viele sehr wendige, leichte und langhubige bikes mit denen man sowohl auf touren als auch im bikepark viel viel spass haben kann...



dank dir..
das problem mit dem "neuen" besteht darin, dass ich es finanziert bekommen muss. Das stereo hab ich vor 2 jahren und 10 monaten (15.februar 2008 :love) zur konfirmation bekommen. und seither extra für mein rad neben der schule in nem radladen gearbeitet ums zu finanzieren. (nicht gerade billig; das gute stück hat ja auch seine 20-25tsd km)
Wenn ich jetzt nen neuen rahmen kaufen müsste wirds halt bescheiden den zu bezahlen..das ist meine sorge momentan. falls es unter die volle garantie fallen SOLLTE (ich glaubs ja nicht; die werden eher son mist angebot alá 1000 statt 1500 für den rahmen machen) werd ich den neuen rahmen glaub ich nicht aufbauen. denn wie du schon festgestellt hast für den einsatz (und das auf dem video ist ja schließlich im winter aufm hometrail bei schnee; d.h. eigtl. eher unterdurchschnittlich "leichtes" gelände) gibt es passendere räder/rahmen. doch wie ich das dann wieder finanzier...ach verdammt. fragen über fragen. ich weiß nciht was jetzt kommt. Morgen früh wird auf jedenfall als erstes mit cube telefoniert. danach kann ich mir immer noch gedanken machen..(momentan belastet mich die tatsache das mein geliebtes rad hinüber is auf jedenfall mehr als der finanzielle schaden.)

so btw.: bin auch dieses jahr nen kona gefahren. damit war ich vll. schnell! was so 180mm, steifigkeit und n stahlfahwerk zauber können...sagenhaft.

in der farbe?..nie im leben. davor hätten die noch ne schinge für mich, aber selbst das. äußerst unwahrscheinlich. und fragen stellen die bei garantiefällen eh nicht. da kommt ein rahmen in iiiirgendeiner farbe - am besten schwarz, das würd sogar nicht gehn -.- - und der hat dir dann zu gefallen.


----------



## fatz (6. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> bin auch dieses jahr nen kona gefahren. damit war ich vll. schnell! was so 180mm, steifigkeit und n stahlfahwerk zauber können...sagenhaft.


das zerstoerungspotential waechst  allerdings auch quadratisch mit der geschwindigkeit....


> in der farbe?..nie im leben. davor hätten die noch ne schinge für mich, aber selbst das. äußerst unwahrscheinlich. und fragen stellen die bei garantiefällen eh nicht. da kommt ein rahmen in iiiirgendeiner farbe - am besten schwarz, das würd sogar nicht gehn -.- - und der hat dir dann zu gefallen.


sieh's mal positiv: lieber einen ganzen rahmen in kackfarbe als einen gruenen
kaputten. form follows function. find's mein auch ned grad huebsch. faehrt trotzdem.


----------



## freeride_bogl (6. Dezember 2010)

jaaaaaaaa egotronic !!!  cooles vid, und das am ende da wars ???? das is schon bissl frech ^^
naja mein beileid hast du und ich bin sehr erleichtert ein neues bike zu erwarten, könnt ab jetz nimmer sorgenfrei in bikepark gehn ...

thema kona: mittlerweile holen se wieder auf, aber im vergleich mit andren bikes sind sie immer noch ziemlich hinterher ...

vll haben se ja noch nen hinterbau von 08, oder is der rahmen auch hin ?
oder anders rum, is der neue hinterbau mit dem 08er rahemn kompatibel ?


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Dezember 2010)

ja das war das verherende ende. warum ausgerechnet da weiß kein mensch. aber ist mir auf jedenfall lieber als bei 40 im steinfeld auf der alten dh abzufliegen!

ne schwinge würds tun. aber halt ne 08er, die neuen passen nicht. ob die sowas noch haben ist äußerst fraglich.

@kona: ja richtig, die sind ziemlich einfach. aber das machts grad so gut! die teile sind einfach sooo simpel aufgebaut, dass es wieder richtig gut ist. klar rahmen usw. sind fürn arsch. aber das ansprechverhalten/agilität sprach für sich! dass es damit bergauf nur sehr schwer geht ist klar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slmslvn (6. Dezember 2010)

Würden die Sachen von nem 08er oder 07er Fritz passen? N Freund hat noch nen kaputten Rahmen (am Unterohr n dicker Knick). Könnt ihn mal fragen..

Mein Beileid!


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Dezember 2010)

danke..aber stereo und fritzz geht auch net.


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Dezember 2010)

wie wäre es mit nem HT aufbau? Ich hab mir gerade ein TramsAM bestellt, das AMS wird dem weichen. 

Alle Komponenten vom Stereo würden reinpassen. 
Es schult die Technik und das Fahrgefühl ungemein.
Es ist preiswert
Weniger wartungsaufwand

Das Problem bei einem Bigbike wäre, dass du vom Stereo warscheinlich nichts mehr übernehmen könntest und das käme dir teurer.


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Dezember 2010)

Sagte ja nicht, dass ich ein bigbike möchte. ich will MEINE eierlegende wollmilchsau. so 160-180mm federweg, 16, 17 kg (nein nicht zu leicht! - ich bin nun einige langhubige UND leichte bikes gefahren und mich hat jedes mal gestört, dass sogar mein rad satter liegt!) uphill tauglich, bergab purer fahrspaß, usw. wie man das halt gerne so hätte...
Übernehmen könnte ich sogut wie alles. neu müsste wohl sattelstütze, dämpfer, steuersatz. - also nicht soooo viel. Da die gabl halt ncht mehr passen würde, bräcuhte man die noch...da fangen dann halt die "luxus" probleme an.
hardtail is schön und gut (hab ja nochs cc bike), aber für den unbegrenzten fahrspaß auf ALLEN strecken würd mir da einfach die nötige reserve fehlen. - fahrtechnik hin ode her..die kann ich auch aufm cc rad üben. die flatpedal übern winter bringen dem verwöhnten klickiefahrer ja auch wieder einiges an technik


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Dezember 2010)

"Fast alles" scheint bei dir wohl nicht viel zu sein 

Wenn du gabel, Dämpfer und Rahmen neu Brauchst ist das ja eigentlich schon das teuerste an dem ganzen, gut du kannst Gabel und Dämpfer noch verkaufen aber lohnt es sich angesichts dessen sich nicht nach nem guten Gebrauchtrad umzugucken oder gar Neu zu kaufen (richtung YT Tues FR) und das was du übrig hast vom Stereo irgentwie loszuwerden/als ersatzteil aufzuheben?

Ich mein ja nur...


----------



## freeride_bogl (6. Dezember 2010)

ich würd mich auch richtung youngtalent richten, evtl noch canyon


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Dezember 2010)

na ich kann "als mitarbeiter in nem radladen" net irgenein versender bike fahren. abgesehn davon, dass ich das nicht will. vll. find ich auch irgendein porno grbaucht rad oder so..keine ahnung. aber wie gesagt - darüber mach ich mir JETZT grad keine gedanken.


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Dezember 2010)

aber kona wohl 

gebraucht wirste da bestimmt was gutes schießen können.


----------



## blutbuche (6. Dezember 2010)

...denke auch , gebraucht geht gut ..hab ja auch gard nem frosch  ´n neues zuhause gegeben ---

und :schwarze rahmen kann man gut mit netten bunten eloxalteilchen verschönern  gruss, k. .)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (6. Dezember 2010)

Hey Andi,
Kopf hoch.
Wie wärs wenn du versuchst nen neuen Rahmen zu bekommen, den Rest umbauen.
2009er Stereo und Fritz Rahmen gabs den Herbst für 300-600 .
Zwar leider nicht mehr in der besten Cube Farbe die es je gab( milkey green), aber Performance und Geometrie sind nochmal besser als beim 2008er.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (7. Dezember 2010)

Hey, 

mache dir keine Gedanken wegen der Garantie! Ich habe scho meinen 3.Fritzz Rahmen und bis auf dem letzten musste ich nie zu Zahlen! Die neuen Modelle haben wegen Änderung von Maxle auf X12 ne andere Nabe! Du musst bloß ein wenig Geduldig sein und Cube ein wenig Druck machen dann sollte das klappen!!!

wenn nicht schau einfach bei Radhaus Schliersee glaub ich hieß das ganze, die verkloppen die Rahmen neu für 600 mit Garantie...



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> dank dir..
> das problem mit dem "neuen" besteht darin, dass ich es finanziert bekommen muss. Das stereo hab ich vor 2 jahren und 10 monaten (15.februar 2008 :love) zur konfirmation bekommen. und seither extra für mein rad neben der schule in nem radladen gearbeitet ums zu finanzieren. (nicht gerade billig; das gute stück hat ja auch seine 20-25tsd km)
> Wenn ich jetzt nen neuen rahmen kaufen müsste wirds halt bescheiden den zu bezahlen..das ist meine sorge momentan. falls es unter die volle garantie fallen SOLLTE (ich glaubs ja nicht; die werden eher son mist angebot alá 1000 statt 1500 für den rahmen machen) werd ich den neuen rahmen glaub ich nicht aufbauen. denn wie du schon festgestellt hast für den einsatz (und das auf dem video ist ja schließlich im winter aufm hometrail bei schnee; d.h. eigtl. eher unterdurchschnittlich "leichtes" gelände) gibt es passendere räder/rahmen. doch wie ich das dann wieder finanzier...ach verdammt. fragen über fragen. ich weiß nciht was jetzt kommt. Morgen früh wird auf jedenfall als erstes mit cube telefoniert. danach kann ich mir immer noch gedanken machen..(momentan belastet mich die tatsache das mein geliebtes rad hinüber is auf jedenfall mehr als der finanzielle schaden.)
> 
> ...


----------



## freeride_bogl (7. Dezember 2010)

so das steht jetz bei mir im zimmer 
genauso wie da is nur mit andrer kurbel. gewicht=15,7 kg

werd trotzdem noch cube fahren


----------



## derAndre (7. Dezember 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> so das steht jetz bei mir im zimmer
> genauso wie da is nur mit andrer kurbel. gewicht=15,7 kg



Richtig schickes Ding das. Wie früher schon mal erwähnt, das oder sogar das Ironwood, würde ich gerne mal ausgiebig testen. Erzähl mal bei Gelegenheit wie sich die Gabel so macht. Es gibt ja immer wieder Leute, die die nicht so prall finden.

Was Dein AMS alles wegstecken muss und wegsteckt ist immer wieder erstaunlich. Das nenne ich mal wirklich Artgerecht bzw. weit darüber hinaus. Bin gespannt, was wir von Dir in den nächsten Jahren alles zu sehen bekommen. 

Mit dem weissen Helm vor dem Schneebehangenen Ast, sieht Du aus wie der kopflose Reiter, hehe.


----------



## freeride_bogl (7. Dezember 2010)

"das" IST das ironwood 

gabel wird bei meinen windigen 60kg auf 185cm wohl funktionieren schätz ich 
freut mich dass dir meine sachen gefallen, ich denke aber, dass video und foto sessions erstmal aufgeschoben werden. zerstört ja nur den eigentlichen flow einer tour und den brauch ich mit dem neuen gefährt erstmal ^^


----------



## derAndre (7. Dezember 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> "das" IST das ironwood
> 
> gabel wird bei meinen windigen 60kg auf 185cm wohl funktionieren schätz ich
> freut mich dass dir meine sachen gefallen, ich denke aber, dass video und foto sessions erstmal aufgeschoben werden. zerstört ja nur den eigentlichen flow einer tour und den brauch ich mit dem neuen gefährt erstmal ^^



Ups, wer lesen kann... Dann bin ich umso gespannter wie sich das Ding den Berg rauf kurbeln lässt. Lass Dir mit den Video und Fotos ruhig Zeit. Bist ja noch jung und wir werden warten auf das was kommt, wenn auch vielleicht innem anderen Subforum.

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (7. Dezember 2010)

danke !!! 
berg hoch is geil, definitiv um welten angenehmer als das ams - geo is wahnsinn !!!! nur gehts etwas zäher.
nunja vll sieht man die sachen dann hier ja trotzdem, mein kumpane fährt nach wie vor stereo 
aber jetz is schluss mit off topic, will nich dass das ausartet


----------



## blutbuche (7. Dezember 2010)

@bogl : nettes teil !!! ich geh ja auch ab und an fremd - gibt halt ausser den würfeln auch noch sooo viele andere schöne bikes - und die suchen auch alle nette herrchen ...


----------



## jan84 (7. Dezember 2010)

Die Geometrieverstellung von Bionicon ist der Knaller, schade dass man das ganze nicht öfter findet bzw. dass Bionicon es bis Sommer (bin da Ironwood, Tesla, Supershuttle und nen Jahr vorher das Edison probegefahren) nicht geschafft hat ne Dämpfung zu verbauen die auch Taug hat wenn man mal laufen lässt.

Das Ironwood schluckt aber schon richtig ordentlich was weg, für meinen Geschmack (mag eher aktiveres Fahren) schon zuviel. Für das was du deinen Fotos nach zu urteilen tust aber viel besser als das Cube .

grüße,
Jan


----------



## freeride_bogl (8. Dezember 2010)

naja gibt ja jetz das neue alva, mit 4 gelenk system und hinten stahldämpfer. 
ich fahr auch sehr sehr gern aktiv, das kommt wohl vom ams, aber das kann man sich ja umgewöhnen


----------



## jan84 (8. Dezember 2010)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> naja gibt ja jetz das neue alva, mit 4 gelenk system und hinten stahldämpfer.
> ich fahr auch sehr sehr gern aktiv, das kommt wohl vom ams, aber das kann man sich ja umgewöhnen



Is das Alva nicht "nur" ein aufgeblasenes Tesla? Gibts in dem Zug auch ne neue Dämpfung oder "nur" Stahlfedern?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## freeride_bogl (8. Dezember 2010)

ka


----------



## gomes123 (23. Dezember 2010)

welcher sind geliebt sache? ich seh noch nie


----------



## wildkater (23. Dezember 2010)

gomes123:


freeride_bogl schrieb:


>


esta es la bicicleta de bogl!


----------



## alittleprayer (25. Dezember 2010)

Vom 23.   Wenn die Brücke vereist ist, muss man sich eben nach einer Alternative umsehen...
@freeride_bogl : Echt nice, das Ironwood


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (25. Dezember 2010)

cooles Bild

da war ein falscher Schritt bestimmt sehr kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alittleprayer (25. Dezember 2010)

dankeschön 
Ja, war am Anfang doch recht frisch


----------



## Mitchell (20. Januar 2011)

Nicht schlafen können, also posten:
Cube-Action-Gallery, oder? Also zum Abschluß meiner Cube-Besitzerschaft noch ein paar Bilder aus dem tollen 2010:


----------



## reel (20. Januar 2011)

schicke bilder  besonders das dritte gefällt mir


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Januar 2011)

kann mich nur anshcliesen!


----------



## jan84 (20. Januar 2011)

Schöne Bilder .
Warum kommt das Bike weg?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Mitchell (20. Januar 2011)

Danke, mir auch 
Es gab da mehrere ausschlaggebende Gründe, der wichtigste für mich war der Dämpfer... don't get me wrong, der funktioniert super, aber er ist kein Stahlfederdämpfer- und ich habe gemerkt, daß ich ne Stahlfeder in den meisten Fällen vorziehe. Die Umbaumöglichkeit ist zwar gegeben, wäre mir aber zuviel Aufwand gewesen. Zum zweiten fand ich- im Vergleich zu meinem uralten Yeti as-x- den Hinterbau subjektiv zu lang. Das Rad liegt gut bei Speed, aber auf meinen engen Singletrails zuhause mag ich nen extrem kurzen Hinterbau.
Naja, und dann habe ich nen Specialized SX- Rahmen im Tausch angeboten bekommen, und da mein 4x-Hardtail aufbaumäßig am Ende der Fahnenstange angekommen war und ich schon immer Lust auf en 4x-Fully hatte war die Entscheidung schnell getroffen (wobei das Fritzz sowohl Rahmenformtechnisch und vom Lack her mMn eindeutig schöner ist)- aber es kommt ja nicht immer nur auf die Schönheit an, sondern ob se verdorben genug ist, alles mitzumachen


----------



## jan84 (20. Januar 2011)

Alles klar, fragte nur weil ich das Fritzzchen dieses Jahr wohl auch ausmuster, respektive als Ersatzrahmen an die Wand hänge... Teils aus ähnlichen Gründen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Organspänder (20. Januar 2011)

Mitchell schrieb:


>



TOP

gibt es das auch in groß ?


----------



## dusi__ (20. Januar 2011)

FDW!  sehr geile bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (20. Januar 2011)

Ja, schicke Bilder. Besonders das Schlammrennen in Olpe war klasse. Das bin ich auch zufällig mitgefahren:


----------



## Mitchell (20. Januar 2011)

Danke @ all, werd's dem Fotografen ausrichten 
@ jan84: Ja, dachte ich hätte die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, hab aber über's Jahr die Erkenntnis gewonnen, das Bikes mit nem speziellen Einsatzbereich noch mehr Spaß machen als "eins für alles", das dann naturgemäß Kompromisse erfordert 
@Organspänder: Gibt's in groß, das ist aber dem IBC zu groß, überschreitet das Uploadlimit oder so... wenn du das haben magst kann ich dir das per email schicken, schick' mir deine Addy einfach per PM
@Kuschi: Noch ein Siegerländer  Hab leider kein Stereo unter den verdreckten Rädern gesehen, sonst hätte ich mal Hallo gesagt... warst du auch auf dem Wiesenslalom auf der Lützel?


----------



## JDEM (21. Januar 2011)

Ja, weiß gar nicht ob ich dich am Fahlenscheid gesehen hab, aber für das Wetter waren ja auch relativ viele Leute unterwegs. Zum Lützel hab ich es leider nicht geschafft, aber die Bilder sahen auch spaßig aus


----------



## freeride_bogl (1. Februar 2011)

im winter geht das cube doch n stück besser
hier am hometrail, nette -2°C - freaky friday 





dank an flatrider für das foto !!


----------



## Beorn (1. Februar 2011)

Krank!?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (1. Februar 2011)

Schönes Foto !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (1. Februar 2011)




----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Februar 2011)

threadbelebung....


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Februar 2011)

diese klickpedalschuhe sehen mit dem FF Helm irgentwie unterproportioniert aus...


----------



## Marcel Neubert (12. Februar 2011)

Trotzdem tolles Bild... falls jemand nen Fritzz Rahmen mit DHX in 20" bzw komplett sucht, bitte melden!


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Februar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> diese klickpedalschuhe sehen mit dem FF Helm irgentwie unterproportioniert aus...



stimmt, aber who cares?! - den helm hab ich meistens nicht dabei. ich fahr auch mit dezenten 140mm, halbschale und nur den kleinen protektoren da im wald, wo sich die "downhiller" tummeln...oder noch besser. hochzus im sommer: enge cc hosen mit protektoren hinten drauf, shorts im rucksack, etc. - DAS ist unterproportioniert und nach dem oben ankommen folgt dann die verwandlung...wie oft ich da immer dumm angeguckt werd. naja eigtl. zurecht - sieht halt scho bescheiden aus, geb ich dir ja recht...aber bei manchen dingen drück ich da ein, zwei augen zu...


----------



## JDEM (12. Februar 2011)

Lass die Leute reden... ist doch wichtiger, dass du dich sicher fühlst!
Hier im Cubeforum werden jeden Tag schlimmere Sünden präsentiert - Schutzbleche, Bar Ends am Rizer usw.


----------



## Organspänder (12. Februar 2011)

@Andi


----------



## Ray (21. Februar 2011)

Leider ist nur in der letzten Minute mein Stereo zu sehen. Ich hoffe es fühlt sich niemand verletzt


----------



## mi2 (21. Februar 2011)

Ray schrieb:


> Leider ist nur in der letzten Minute mein Stereo zu sehen. Ich hoffe es fühlt sich niemand verletzt




BILD=10/10
Musik= 10/10
Stimmung 10/10 


macht zusammen ein sau geiles vid


----------



## wildkater (22. Februar 2011)

Ray, der bayerische Danny McAskill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (22. Februar 2011)

Tag vier an dem weitestgehend in kurz-kurz gefahren werden kann . 





grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Februar 2011)

für die trails beneide ich dich!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. Februar 2011)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/6/3/9/5/_/large/_DSC2022.jpg
Vor dem Unfall, ich kann nach eine Viertel Jahr wieder ohne Krücken laufen !
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/6/3/9/5/_/large/Bild0028.JPG


----------



## Jetpilot (23. Februar 2011)

Gute Besserung.


----------



## icube (23. Februar 2011)

gute besserung!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. Februar 2011)

Danke , es geht ja steil Bergauf  mit meinen Knochen.


----------



## alittleprayer (24. Februar 2011)

Vorhin noch ne kleine Foto Session.. 











Hoffe ist genug Action 
weitere Bilder in meinen Alben


----------



## derAndre (24. Februar 2011)

nice


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. Februar 2011)

jaja den fullface brauchts schon in der stadt ne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alittleprayer (24. Februar 2011)

danke  
Wie war das doch gleich!? Style kann man nicht abschalten! oder so


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Februar 2011)

ich falle lieber mit dem kinn auf waldboden als auf beton insofern ist der FF gerechtfertigt.


----------



## derAndre (24. Februar 2011)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> jaja den fullface brauchts schon in der stadt ne



Besser als ohne 

littleprayer, nicht gleich übermütig werden


----------



## jan84 (24. Februar 2011)

grüße,
Jan


----------



## alittleprayer (24. Februar 2011)

@ Der Andre & Jetpilot: Ohne Fullface wurd ich im Wald immer gefragt: "Wieso haste kein'n FF?"   Also passt 

@ jan84: Sehr gut! purer Neid um die Trails und den Ausblick!


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. März 2011)

bevor der arme fred stirbt!



Nur eine kurze testaufnahme. Wollte wissen ob es sich lohnt die stelle abzufilmen.. ich denke ich werd den gesamten weg mal aufzeichnen 

musikauswahl: itunes - sortieren nach dauer - 24 sec. --> passt.  (übrigens follow me soundtrack - sonst hör ich so "mucke" nicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (19. März 2011)

Hat der Weg noch länger son Charakter? Falls dem so sein sollte würd ich die Tage mal in Hd vorbeischaun . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## jan84 (19. März 2011)

Fritzz "in Action" als Eispickelersatz:





grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. März 2011)

würd mich allg. sehr freuen wennds vorbei schaust 
der weg hat insg. 19 serpentinen; wobei man zugeben muss, das nicht alle so mehr oder weniger "tricky" sind! aber er macht viel spaß! ich bin momentan dabei ihn komplett abzufilmen. kannst dirs ja ansehen, wenns soweit ist. hd ist einen besuch wert


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. April 2011)

Stereo heute im Harz:


----------



## jan84 (25. April 2011)

Freitag in Beerfelden:






Donnerstag aus Todtnau gibts leider keine Bilder.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## fatz (26. April 2011)

da warst bei der landung aber auch ganz kurz vor dem heissen hintern....


----------



## jan84 (26. April 2011)

Nein, war bei der Landung wieder in mehr oder weniger normaler Fahr-/Grundposition. Neige bei Sprüngen immer dazu die so stark wie es geht wegzudrücken. Man sieht an dem Bild wo die Körperhaltung vor der Landung wieder hinging. 




grüße,
Jan


----------



## monkey10 (26. April 2011)

Vielleicht eine der letzten technischen Ausfahrten mit meinem Cube... 

mein neues Spielzeug ist endlich angekommen 





















LG


----------



## freeride_bogl (26. April 2011)

nice, was gibts für ein neues ?


----------



## jan84 (26. April 2011)

@ Frank: Wo sind die Bilder entstanden?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (26. April 2011)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> nice, was gibts für ein neues ?



Vorgabe war Bikepark-Freigabe, Tourentauglichkeit, Agilität, (relativ) kurzer Radstand/Kettenstreben, flacher Lenkwinkel, steife Front, geringere Überstandshöhe und etwas plush am Hinterbau...

Nach ausgiebigen Tests hat mich Liteville (901, 601 und 301MK7&8) doch nicht in Verführung gesetzt. Das Speci Enduro hat sich letztendlich nicht agil und verspielt genug angefühlt...

So ist es ein Tork Alpinist geworden. Jedoch mit kürzerem Vorbau, FR-Carbonkurbel, anderen LRS & Reifen sowie optional eine Reverb. Die Geo ist genial  und um ein LV oder Speci mit entsprechend stabilen Teilen so leicht zu bekommen, müsste ich mehr als das doppelte ausgeben...



jan84 schrieb:


> @ Frank: Wo sind die Bilder entstanden?



hab dir eine PM geschickt.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. April 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> FR-Carbonkurbel,



Clavicula?


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. April 2011)

ich wette race face...


----------



## monkey10 (26. April 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich wette race face...



Wette gewonnen 

Die Clavicula ist zwar noch leichter, aber IMHO eine (XC-)Racekurbel, die noch viel teurer ist und auf max. 95kg fahrfertiges Gewicht zugelassen.

Auch wenn von einigen im härteren Gelände im Gebrauch, ist sie wahrscheinlich nicht offiziell freigegeben für AM/ED und Light-FR. Die RF Sixc ist für Light-FR freigegeben und Canyon übernimmt die Garantieabwicklung für RF. Sollte nichts verfügbar sein, sorgen sie für adäquaten Ersatz, da ja RF insolvent geworden ist.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. April 2011)

Ok, ein Bekannter ist früher ne Clavicula bei DH-Rennen gefahren, deshalb frag ich. Der wurde aber auch gesponsert


----------



## jan84 (26. April 2011)

Bei den CarbonKurbeln würde ich mir vorwiegend bei dem sehr technischen Fahren sorgen machen, da man da ja (sehr) häufig mit der Kurbel aufsetzt...


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. April 2011)

aber die race face sind ohne quatsch recht unproblematisch.. bin se auch diverse kilometer an nem trestradgefahren und fahre die cc variante am wettkampfrad... auch wenn ich pers. lieber ne atlas, etc. am enduro fahr..


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Mai 2011)

Lönskrug Warm Up Marathon:


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. Mai 2011)

Hier ist ja gar nix mehr los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (16. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, deswegen Doppelpost :









grüße,
Jan


----------



## slmslvn (25. Mai 2011)

Sooo mein erstes 24h Rennen liegt hinter mir  Die Bilder wollt ich euch nicht vor enthalten..

Wir sind als 4er Team in Finale Ligure gestartet. Leider hat sich der 4. Mann im Team einen Tag davor am Fuss verletzt und so mussten wir als 3er Team starten. Da wir aber von Anfang an nur zum Spass dabei waren, haben wir uns davon nicht kränken lassen und sind es locker angegangen..

Letzten Endes ist zu sagen das es ein echt tolles Rennen mit einer (für ein 24h-Rennen) sehr anspruchsvollen Strecke war, welches durch super Stimmung und Landschaft punkten konnte! Aber seht selbst:


----------



## dusi__ (25. Mai 2011)

das letzte bild gefällt mir persönlich am besten .daumen: 

was die anderen jetzt nicht schlecht machen soll 

wieviele runden habt ihr geschafft?


----------



## slmslvn (25. Mai 2011)

Insgesamt 15 Runden. Jeder 5. 2 Wurden durch Platte und Lampenausfall vorzeitig beendet. Wir haben es aber auch nicht darauf angelegt viel zu schaffen  Waren nur zum Spaß da..


----------



## barbarissima (25. Mai 2011)

*@slmslvn*
Der ist für das 24h-Rennen 

 und der für die Bilder


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Mai 2011)

sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slmslvn (25. Mai 2011)

Danke! 
War echt n cooles Wochenende. Waren zu insgesamt drei 4erTeams da und hatten ne Menge Spass! Die Strecke war dann doch 12 statt 8 km lang und die 370 hm hatten es in sich, aber am Ende des ganzen Bergaufstrampelns wurde man mit einer super schönen Aussicht und einem geilen Downhill mit Anliegern belohnt!


----------



## blutbuche (25. Mai 2011)

schöne bilder !!!!


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Mai 2011)

Tolle Bilder, gerade das letzte


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Mai 2011)

Stereo im Hexenwald:


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Juni 2011)

fredbelebung...






(eingeklickt  und so ises auch geblieben..)


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Juni 2011)

Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge in Soltau:


----------



## buschhase (20. Juni 2011)

Und wieder hoch mit dem Thread!!


----------



## Guerill0 (23. Juni 2011)

Der Achensee wäre eigentlich ein Trailparadies, allerdings ist wirklich zu 99% alles gesperrt, was halbwegs interessant ist. 
Die offiziellen Strecken sind quasi rennradkompatibel. Einer der seltenen Trailshots...


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich trau mich jetzt auch mal mit ein paar "Action" Fotos, obwohl ich nicht weiss ob die Action genug sind. Aber aller Anfang ist klein .

















Alles Trails und Locations rund um den Großen Feldberg im Taunus.

Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## NaitsirhC (24. Juni 2011)

Passt doch sehr gut hier rein!  
Tolle Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (24. Juni 2011)

Jörg auf dem ersten Bild biste mein Held 

Wie ich auf dem Sturzbild die Protektoren am Rucksack


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. Juni 2011)

ausm winter:


----------



## crush-er (2. Juli 2011)

So nun hab ich endlich auch mal was für diesen Fred: 24h-Rennen in Oybin / Zittauer Gebirge


----------



## brandon1978 (8. August 2011)




----------



## dusi__ (8. August 2011)

yesss


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. August 2011)

Sieht gut aus  ... Airborne


----------



## brandon1978 (9. August 2011)

danke
hab das cube jetz seit ner woche macht einen riesen spaß.
hab das alles vorher mit meinem focus hardtail gemacht
ist echt ein traum das bike


----------



## CubeHPA (18. August 2011)

@brandon1978
ich würde mich das mit meinem stereo nicht trauen, sehr hohe sprünge, ob es das so aushält auf die dauer...^^
trodzdem tolle bilder, und mega sprünge
leidet das stereo darunter?


----------



## JDEM (18. August 2011)

Das Stereo macht wohl mehr mit als man vll denkt. Bewege meins auch öfter mal durch den Bikepark und lasse die hohen Drops zwar aus, aber Sprünge wie oben sind auf jeden Fall drin. Die Landung ist halt entscheidend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brandon1978 (19. August 2011)

@cubehpa: Fahre etwa dreimal die Woche diesen Trail.Sind etwa 10 von diesen Sprügen drinn.Mache vor der Abfahrt mächtig viel Druck in die Federgabel und den Dämpfer.Ohne Probleme bis jetz.Traue der Laura(so heißt mein Bike) sogar noch mehr zu.

@kuschi:Ja hast recht,kommt viel auf den Abspung und die Landung an.Ab und an merk ich schon in der Luft das die Landung nicht so toll wird.Kann dann aber nichts mehr machen da ich klickis anhabe


----------



## ooooA8 (21. August 2011)

Arosa Hörnli Downhill






.






.


----------



## Themeankitty (21. August 2011)

@ ooooA8
Deine Bilder sehen geil aus!


----------



## JDEM (28. August 2011)




----------



## Landus (28. August 2011)




----------



## mtblukas (29. August 2011)

Fährst du mit dem Fullface auf Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (29. August 2011)

Nunja, im Prinzip schon bergauf hängt er hinten am rucksack, wo er nicht weiter stört, aber bergab braucht man ihn schon, sicher ist sicher


----------



## buschhase (4. September 2011)

Find die Fliegerbrille beim AMS-Fahrer viel lustiger


----------



## Ray (27. September 2011)

Das Hanzz, das kann's:


----------



## buschhase (27. September 2011)

Richtig schönes Bild!


----------



## dusi__ (27. September 2011)

das bild ist wirklich extrem gut geworden


----------



## Cortina (27. September 2011)

Super Bild


----------



## Themeankitty (27. September 2011)

@ Ray
 Wie immer super Bild, aber gibt´s bald auch ein Video mit dem Hanzz ?


----------



## Ray (3. Oktober 2011)

Schon wieder Hanzz und ich alleine im Wald:





@Themeankitty Video dauert doch ein bisschen, vielleicht wird es dieses Jahr noch fertig.


----------



## Themeankitty (3. Oktober 2011)

@ Ray
Sau goud !


----------



## Ray (6. Oktober 2011)

Grip-Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (6. Oktober 2011)

Dann brems halt weniger 

Schöne Bilder immer wieder von Dir und schön zu sehen, das es auch Leute gibt die mit einem "Mainstream-Bike" Grenzen erweitern.


----------



## Ray (6. Oktober 2011)

Danke. Ich mag das Hanzz echt gern. Bald wird es auch noch ein bisschen leichter (Titanfeder und Float statt VAN) dann bewegt es sich bestimmt noch agiler.


----------



## ritzelraser96 (6. Oktober 2011)

hallo @all

bin neu hier in dem forum und kenn mich noch nich so richtig aus   

wollt mal fragen ob man hier in dem thread auch videos von seinem cube in action posten kann ?  

hab da nämlich was von letzten samstag 

http://www.youtube.com/user/allmountainrider96?feature=mhee

ich bin der kerl der am anfang gefilmt wird in dem schwarzen trikot  

später hab ich die cam dann an der seite vom helm 

würd mich über ein feedback freuen 

mario


----------



## monkey10 (6. Oktober 2011)

ritzelraser96 schrieb:


> würd mich über ein feedback freuen



gefällt

netter trail. stehe eigentlich nicht so auf helmcam-vids, aber durch den schmalen pfad und den bike vor der cam ists okay. und die musik hält einen wach. da das vid doch eher lang ist, könnte man es durch die eine od. andere kameraposition bei schlüsselstellen etwas abwechslung hinein bringen. 

ach ja.. leider durch youtube eine etwas zu schlechte bildqualität.

nur weiter so

LG


----------



## buschhase (6. Oktober 2011)

Prinzipiell bist hier richtig. Kannst es aber auch in den Cube-in-Motion packen. Denke mal, dass den mehr Leute regelmäßig lesen.

Zum Video: Musik ist nicht ganz mein Fall, was aber Geschmackssache ist. Ansonsten würde ich auch mehr Kamerawechsel machen. Sprich mal den vorrausfahrenden Filmen, mal mit rückwärts-schauender Kamera den Folgenden, dann vllt. ein paar Vorbeifahrten filmen und was ich persönlich liebe - Blickfeld vom Unterrohr auf die Federgabel oder Dämpfer. Das bringt insgesamt mehr Dynamik und Action in deine Videos und macht somit auch den etwas langweiligen Trail ansprechender.

@Ray: Schönes Bild, wobei mir persönlich die letzten zwei davor besser gefallen haben.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Ray (7. Oktober 2011)

Nochmal ich im Urwald


----------



## wurzelhoppser (7. Oktober 2011)

Ray schrieb:


> Nochmal ich im Urwald



Immer wieder genial ,genau so gute oder sogar noch bessere Fotos wie im LV Forum.Von der Bike beherschung ganz zu schweigen .(Neid)


----------



## Themeankitty (7. Oktober 2011)

@ Ray
Unglaublich was man mit so einem Bike machen kann, mit dem Stereo hast ja auch so goude Sachen gemacht ! 
Hut ab


----------



## buschhase (7. Oktober 2011)

Hast aber auch nen echt fähigen Fotografen scheinbar. Oder ist das etwa via Selbstauslöser?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (7. Oktober 2011)

@ Ray

Super Bilder  Biken in seiner schönsten Form und tolle Location 
Könnte man glatt nen Hochglanz-Bike-Kalender damit gestalten.  
Kompliment auch an den oder die Fotograf/in: gutes Auge, perfektes Timing und Kamerabeherrschung


----------



## Ray (8. Oktober 2011)

Nun ist aber mein Repertoire vorerst erschöpft:


----------



## cytrax (8. Oktober 2011)

Ray schrieb:


>




Glückwunsch zum Foto des Tages!!!  SEHR GEIL


----------



## Ray (12. Oktober 2011)

Danke!


Andere Perspektive eines bekannten Motivs:


----------



## bene-bene (13. Oktober 2011)

Hey Männers ich bin auch neu hier bzw schon länger mitleser nach einer längeren Bike Pause ich selber war lange aktiv mit einem bockschweren DH'ler von Nicolai und bin dann auf ein geniales Stereo und nun noch geileres Fritz umgestiegen!
@ Ray kann es sein das alle Fotos vom Schmausenbuck in NBG sind kommen mir echt richtig bekannt vor die Sprünge! 
Grüße Benni


----------



## Ray (19. Oktober 2011)

@bene Nein, sind nicht aus dem Nürnberger Land.

Um den Thread am Leben zu erhalten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Oktober 2011)

Bitte WAS  !!!! Allmächtiger .... WAHNSINN  ... und das sind alles Hammerbilder .


----------



## derAndre (19. Oktober 2011)

sweet dude! Haste die Abfahrt selbst da hin geschaufelt oder war das schon so. Das schöne ist: ich könnte das theoretisch auch fahren, weil ich mich umgehend einsch eis sen würde und das zusätzliche Gewicht hinten, würde mich wie von selbst durch die Landung drücken, hehe.

Mal ne Frage zu Bewegungsablauf: Dropst (deutsche Konjugation eines englischen Wortes: immer wieder gut!) ins Vert wie man das auch auf ner Vertramp macht oder bist Du über die Kannte gerollt?


----------



## Ray (19. Oktober 2011)

Ist eine Mischung aus Beidem. Beide Räder sollten wenn möglich den Fels nicht verlassen. Die Körperbewegung ist, bis auf das VR-anziehen vorher, aber genauso wie beim Drop in eine Vertramp. Wenn man das nicht kann könnte der Aufprall hart werden.


----------



## Börn__ (19. Oktober 2011)

kk


----------



## buschhase (19. Oktober 2011)

Die Aufnahmen im Mittelfeld von den Trails gefallen mir an sich recht gut, auch wenn da noch Feintuning machbar wäre.
Die Szenen mit den versuchten Manuals würd ich rauslassen. Wenn man es noch nicht richtig kann oder es in den Aufnahmen nicht klappen wollte, machen diese Szenen das gesamte Video kaputt. (nicht böse gemeint)

Gut find ich außerdem noch die rel. schnellen und vielen Schnitte. Die erhöhen son bisl die Action.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Börn__ (19. Oktober 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Die Aufnahmen im Mittelfeld von den Trails gefallen mir an sich recht gut, auch wenn da noch Feintuning machbar wäre.
> Die Szenen mit den versuchten Manuals würd ich rauslassen. Wenn man es noch nicht richtig kann oder es in den Aufnahmen nicht klappen wollte, machen diese Szenen das gesamte Video kaputt. (nicht böse gemeint)
> 
> Gut find ich außerdem noch die rel. schnellen und vielen Schnitte. Die erhöhen son bisl die Action.
> ...




Hey Nico,
danke für die "brauchbare" Kritik. Was kann ich mir unter feintuning vorstellen?
Die "Manuals" sind eigentlich keine Manuals, es sind beides mal kleine Bunnyhops und beim dritten, nennen wir es mal Vorderrad hochziehen, rolle ich durch eine kleine Pfützen. 
Wie auch immer, danke für deine Kritik. 

Gruß


----------



## buschhase (19. Oktober 2011)

Feintuning im Sinne von: längere Stücke zeigen (ich weiß, ist in einem so kurzen Video nicht machbar) und dort dann auf einem Stück die Kamerapositionen wechseln. Sind in diesem Fall aber lediglich persönliche Vorlieben. Beispielsweise: Sicht auf die Feder/Dämpfer usw.

Das mit den Pfützen etc habsch dann wohl falsch eingeschätzt und zieh den Einwand zurück 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## monkey10 (19. Oktober 2011)

Börn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich war gestern mit meinem Stereo und der 550D unterwegs und habe versucht ein paar bewegte Bilder einzufangen. Vielleicht gefällts euch ja.



gefällt mir sehr gut

wieviel marterial hast du für das vid gesammelt bzw mit welchem programm geschnitten? und mit welchem stativ gefilmt..?


----------



## Börn__ (19. Oktober 2011)

MfG


----------



## Cortina (19. Oktober 2011)

Hab zwar auch ne Spiegelreflexknipse die Videos macht und ich bevorzuge Standbilder *ABER* als Laie finde ich das Video SUPER  *Kompliment* 


Ich finde auch die Bilder von Ray klasse aber schon fast mehr aus fotografischer Sicht 
Zumindest käme ich da näher ran von meinem Können als auf dem Bike 


Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeHPA (19. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild von mir, nciht ganz so action reich wie das vom Hanzz aber immerhin was


----------



## derAndre (19. Oktober 2011)

CubeHPA schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von mir, nciht ganz so action reich wie das vom Hanzz aber immerhin was



Sieht gut aus. Es muss nicht immer Profimaterial sein ;-) Was Ray hier abliefert, ist sowohl fotographisch als auch fahrerisch schwer zu toppen. Daran muss man sich nicht zwingend messen aber inspirieren lassen kann man sich immer 

Ray danke für die Erklärung. Der Vert-Drop in ist an einigen Stellen hilfreich und ich bin froh das er noch aus BMX-Zeiten in meinem Repertoire steht. Den Drop den Du da fährst, würde ich trotzdem nicht versuchen, hehe.


----------



## Börn__ (19. Oktober 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17134

So jetzt auch im Forum, würd mich über ein klick freuen.
Danke


----------



## wildkater (19. Oktober 2011)

@Björn:
Ich find's sehr unterhaltsam!


----------



## Ray (20. Oktober 2011)

Die abfahrt ging noch weiter... Naja nicht ganz


----------



## dusi__ (20. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Ray (21. Oktober 2011)

Noch eins von letzter Woche:


----------



## Themeankitty (21. Oktober 2011)

Ray schrieb:


> Die abfahrt ging noch weiter... Naja nicht ganz



Hat es dich wohl geschmissen


----------



## monkey10 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich finds ja ganz gut, dass der Cube-Action-Thread wieder so richtig auflebt. Aber nur so nebenbei ist aber schon ein bißchen unfair, die Community die Fotos einer Serie so stückchenweise tag für tag zu präsentieren

Und so nebenbei: BITTE KEINE FOTOS ZITIEREN!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (21. Oktober 2011)

Ist keine Serie. Wenn wir radeln schaffen wir max. 2Bilder pro Tag. Aber eher 0-1 

@Themeankitty ne hat es nicht  Aber ich gebe zu, es war wirklich knapp davor.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. November 2011)

Threatwiederbelebung.. 





Anflug auf Heidelberg von Andi 3001 auf Flickr






Kurvenspeed von Andi 3001 auf Flickr


Bilder by David Schultheiß

www.davidschultheiss.de
www.davids-photo.blogspot.com


----------



## icube (14. November 2011)

schöne bilder!  
wie siehts bei dir eig mit deinem neuen Projekt aus? 
schon was Auge oder gerade am basteln?

Gruß icube


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. November 2011)

gerade genauso weit wie vor nem jahr... klar will ich was tolleres/schöneres/besseres, aber ich weiß nicht was. ist echt schwer, wennman mal seine "ansprüche" hochschraubt  aber ich bin so seit den sommerfeiren so wenig gefahrn wie lange nicht mehr. das hat ein gutes: das rad kommt einem irgendwie nicht mehr soo gewohnt vor und man findets ebsser


----------



## icube (15. November 2011)

Ich hab mein Stereo mittlerweile verkauft und bau mir übern Winter ein Stumpjumper evo auf. danke Bikemarkt ist das ganze ziemlich überschaubar Geldtechnisch. und 150/150 reicht locker leicht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. November 2011)

na vom federweg her beklag ich mich ja nicht  man muss ihn nur nutzen können.. (und wenn ich mir was aufbau, hab ich trotzdem meehr..)

glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (15. November 2011)

ja da bin ich schon gespannt was bei dir mal so rauskommt beim nächsten bike.


----------



## rODAHn (16. November 2011)

Nicht in der Luft...aber auch irgendwie Action!


----------



## derAndre (17. November 2011)

Action muss nicht immer fliegen. Schöne Bilder. Das dritte und das letzte gefallen mir am besten.


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. November 2011)

mir gefallen sie auch


----------



## buschhase (17. November 2011)

Ich find das letzte sehr schön.
Und das 2. von dir Andi ist ein echt Hingucker. Liebe Bilder aus diesem Blickwinkel. Muss nachher mal die Bilder von unserer Runde durchschauen, ob was verwertbares dabei rausgekommen ist.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. November 2011)

fredbelebung....




by David Schultheiß


äktschn mit Max Schuhmann


----------



## derAndre (28. November 2011)

Ich mag ja Bonbons und auch knallige Farben bei den Klamotten aber das ist mir ein wenig zu much. Zum Glück kommt das auf dem Foto nicht rüber. 

Das Foto ist auf jeden Fall großartig! Schöne Action, guter Zeitpunkt und nicht zu überkandidelt. Ich mag's wenn die Bilder noch ein bisschen nach Schnappschuss aussehen und nicht von sieben Seiten perfekt ausgeblitzt sind


----------



## sepalot (28. November 2011)

​


----------



## buschhase (28. November 2011)

@Andi: Mein Geschmack trifft dein Fotograf und ihr mit eurer Spotauswahl und den Fotos sowieso immer.

@sepa: Besonders Nr. 2 und 3 gefallen mir. Find die ham so die meiste Dynamik drin. 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## jan84 (29. November 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> fredbelebung....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Dezember 2011)

ein anderes Bild aus der reihe... Captain Hackfresse... manchmal hat ein fullface nicht nur schützende vorteile!






by David Schultheiß


----------



## mtblukas (2. Dezember 2011)

Warum habt ihr immer die geilen Trails  ?


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Dezember 2011)

die hat jeder! die muss man nur suchen  (oke..korrigiere jeder sagen wir südlich von hessen  - nördlicher ises glückssache )


----------



## freeride_bogl (20. Dezember 2011)

yeeah ich war auch mal wieder mit dem ams unterwegs


----------



## derAndre (20. Dezember 2011)

sweet. Das Bionicon in der Winterruhe?


----------



## fatz (21. Dezember 2011)

@bogl:
cooles bild. bissl buntere klamotten und es waer perfekt


----------



## freeride_bogl (21. Dezember 2011)

thx  
bionicon is zer****t :/ aber das ams is einfach trotzdem ein fettes gerät, voll die bolz machine  


stimmt ja ... hab aber leider nur so schwarzes zeug ...


----------



## derAndre (21. Dezember 2011)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> thx
> bionicon is zer****t :/  ...



Echt? Das ging aber schnell. Wasn passiert. Gerne auch per PN. 



			
				fatz schrieb:
			
		

> cooles bild. bissl buntere klamotten und es waer perfekt


 In dem Fall unterstützen die dunklen Klamotten die Dramatik des Shots, finde ich. Frei nach dem Motto: "Schluss mit Lustig, jetzt geht's ab!"


----------



## freeride_bogl (21. Dezember 2011)

was heisst schnell, lager muss ich scho zum 2. mal wechseln und die gabel is zum 3. mal im arsch 

naja dafür wars echtr ne mega geile saison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzelraser96 (22. Dezember 2011)

Gut getroffen


----------



## ritzelraser96 (22. Dezember 2011)

hier noch etwas action vom herbst 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAImTxkWaJI"]Trails rocken  Manderscheid      - YouTube[/nomedia]
war mit meinem kumpel auf den singletrails rund um manderscheid (eifel untewegs 
bikes : ich (schwarzes trikot)   cube ams 125 selbstaufbau (ab  übermorgen mit RS sektor )

          kumpel (gelbes trikot)    cube xms selbstaufbau 

würde mich sehr über ein feedback freuen


----------



## fatz (22. Dezember 2011)

ritzelraser96 schrieb:


> würde mich sehr über ein feedback freuen


aber sei jetzt ned angefressen. nur mein persoenlicher geschmack:
mach's halb so lang. bei pixeligen helmvideos, wo die kamera meist zu tief schaut 
und/oder schief sitzt braucht man dann schon etwas ausdauer, zumal bei der mucke.
ein paar shots ausm stehen wuerden auch ned schaden

ausserdem (das ist jetzt nicht mein persoenlicher geschmack) wuerd ich mir gut 
ueberlegen, ob ich videos von trails wo so viele fussgaenger rumspringen mit ortsangabe
veroeffentliche. zumindest wenn ich da mal wieder fahren will. willst fremdenfuehrer 
spielen oder filmen?


----------



## OIRAM (22. Dezember 2011)

*


ritzelraser96 schrieb:



			würde mich sehr über ein feedback freuen 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Also knapp 6 min aus Helmcam Perspektive find ich auch echt anstrengend.
Wenn Ihr nicht die Möglichkeit habt, n paar Aufnahmen stehend zu machen, würd ich zumindest mal die Cam drehen und die Positionen verändern.
So das man die Federgabel arbeiten sieht, nach hinten, sich selbst, den Kumpel überholend ...
Gute Vorlagen kann man hier genug finden.

Die Musik ist Geschmackssache ...
In diesem Fall gaukelt Sie mehr Aggressivität vor, als der Trail offensichtlich zu bieten hat.

Aber last Euch nicht Entmutigen...

Das wichtigste ist doch eh, das Ihr Euern Spaß hattet... 

Schönen Gruß und frohe Weihnachten, Mario*


----------



## blutlache (23. Dezember 2011)

ritzelraser96 schrieb:


> würde mich sehr über ein feedback freuen



*Das war jetzt also Trails rocken 
Geil, dann bin ich jetzt ja auch ein Rocker.
Dachte immer ich sei nur so eine Radfahrerin die Wanderwege langfährt.*


----------



## derAndre (23. Dezember 2011)

ritzelraser96 schrieb:


> hier noch etwas action vom herbst
> Trails rocken  Manderscheid      - YouTube
> war mit meinem kumpel auf den singletrails rund um manderscheid (eifel untewegs
> bikes : ich (schwarzes trikot)   cube ams 125 selbstaufbau (ab  übermorgen mit RS sektor )
> ...



Die Trails sehen nach Spaß aus. Das Tempo stimmt. Alles in Ordnung. Die Mucke geht meines Erachtens auch klar. Aber wie die Jungs vorher schon gesagt haben. Ein paar Bilder aus der Beobachterperspektive und damit ein paar mehr Cuts würden die Dramatik deutlich steigern. Klaut aber auch den Flow und den Fahrspaß. Im Video sehen viele Dinge viel leichter und entspannter aus als sie tatsächlich sind. Viele ********n sich auf diesen Trails das Lycra voll, weil sie so schmal sind und es links oder rechts ziemlich steil, relativ weit bergab geht. Natürlich nichts im Vergleich mit Alpinem Gelände aber das geht schon in Ordnung. In der Nähe von Trailzombies könntet Ihr ein bisschen langsamer Fahren. Viele davon bekommen schon Angst wenn sie nur einen von uns von weitem sehen und wenn Ihr dann noch an denen vorbei ballert, ist das wenig hilfreich.

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzelraser96 (23. Dezember 2011)

danke schonmal für die hilfreiche kritik  

ich geb euch vollkommen recht das es anstrengend ist 6 minuten nur helmcam zu gucken   mag das selber nicht  
das war ja auch nur mal der erste versuch ein video zusammenzubasteln  
werd mich beim nächsten mal bemühen auch abschnitte reinzuschneiden welche mit der digitalkamera gefilmt worden
nur das filmen mit der digi auf nem trail ist immer ziemlich viel arbeit und wenn man pech hat macht der trail dann auch keine laune mehr wennn man die ganze zeit anhalten muss und so der flow verloren geht 
für frühjahr ist ein ausflug nach stromberg auf den flowtrail geplant   da dürfte das ganze etwas einfacher gehen 
mit dmpfer und gabel filmen hab ich auch schon ne menge rumexperimentiert  klappt ganz gut und hab auch vor das in die nächsten videos mit einzubauen  

zu der musik
eig wollte ich eigene musik vom pc mit hochladen aber youtube zeigt mir dann immer an das ich gegen die urheberrechte verstoße und doch bitte musik von audio swap auswählen möchte  nur find da mal was gutes zumal wenn du ein video von 6 minuten länge hast 
da bleibt außer klassik nicht mehr viel übrig


----------



## ritzelraser96 (8. Januar 2012)

mein ams 125 selbstaufbau ist endlich fertig 

neue gabel 
neue bremsanlage 
neue laufräder


----------



## JDEM (8. Januar 2012)

Da hat jemand den falschen Thread erwischt


----------



## zett78 (9. Januar 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Da hat jemand den falschen Thread erwischt



Warum?
Die Zugverlegung ist Action pur!!


----------



## derAndre (29. Januar 2012)

Aloha, 

ich hol den Thread mal wieder hoch. 
Wir haben heute ein paar Flugstunden genommen. Airstereo oder Stereoair? In jeden Fall Spaß.




Foto: jokomen
Fahrer: meiner einer

Und noch eins schön unscharf in feinster Kackstuhlhaltung:




Foto: MikeLima
Fahrer: auch ich


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Januar 2012)




----------



## jan84 (30. Januar 2012)

Passend dazu, aussm letzten Frühjahr. Kackstuhlhaltung deluxe :





grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. Januar 2012)

Wenn sich dann das HR bei der Landung in die Kimme fräßt ... Aua


----------



## buschhase (30. Januar 2012)

Hatte das HR bei ner ähnlichen Aktion dank verbockter Landung schonmal ein Stückchen weiter vor als in der Kimme - das war Aua! 

Gruß
Nico

PS: Warst du so schnell oder ist das ganze ein wenig Überposiert Jan?


----------



## derAndre (1. Februar 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> PS: Warst du so schnell oder ist das ganze ein wenig Überposiert Jan?



Sieht für mich wie massives wegdrücken des Sprungs bei hohem Tempo aus. Wer noch ne Familienplanung vor sich hat oder einfach nicht auf Schmerzen steht, kommt zwangsläufig in diese Haltung  Das Schöne bei dieser Technik ist das der Landungwinkel wird deutlich flacher und die Landung somit weicher außerdem springt man weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (13. Februar 2012)

Vertstereo:



IPhoto: juppido

Naja, einen Meter vorher hatte es noch ca. 150 -160% Gefälle. Auf dem Foto ist das Vorderrad schon auf dem Weg in die Kompression, die dort aber sehr sanft ausfällt.


----------



## jan84 (13. Februar 2012)

Hatte den Sprung weggedrückt, mache ich eigentlich immer. Bin danach in normaler Abfahrtsposition gelandet...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## buschhase (26. Februar 2012)

*push*

Man wird hier aus einem Trail direkt in den nächsten geschmissen, nachdem man eine Forstautobahn gekreuzt hat.






Dahinter gehts dann direkt nach einer Kurve weiter.




Und ein kleiner Naturkicker zum Abschluss. Nichts besonderes, aber mir gefällt das Bild irgendwie.


----------



## NaitsirhC (26. Februar 2012)

Schaut noch Flow aus  bei uns wars heut eher langsamer stellenweise bei Superwetter:













Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## derAndre (26. Februar 2012)

Bei uns war das Wetter ziemlich bescheiden und der Boden nass, schwer und flutschig:




Die Slickrocks haben Ihrem Namen alle Ehre bereitet. Nicht unbedingt an dieser Stelle. Dort wo es wirklich rutschig war wurde entweder nicht gefahren und oder nicht fotographiert.




Stereos im Nebel (Ok war nur eins aber sonst funktioniert das Wortspiel nicht)


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Februar 2012)

War bestimmt mordsmäßig glatt auf den Steinen ... ordentlich steil .


----------



## derAndre (27. Februar 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> War bestimmt mordsmäßig glatt auf den Steinen ... ordentlich steil .



Wie gesagt die Steine boten nicht wirklich viel Grip aber an der Stelle war das unproblematisch. Man kann vorher und nachher bremsen und lenken und die Steine einfach überrollen. An anderen Stellen sah das ganz anders aus. 

Die Rampe ist ein klassischer Bombenkrater und je nach Perspektive ziemlich steil. Wenn drauf zu fährt denkt man das ist unmöglich. Wenn man es sich von der Seite anschaut erscheint es machbar. Von unten betrachtet wirk es halzbrecherich. Wenn jemand anders runter fährt wirkt es fast simpel. Und wenn man selbst runter fährt fragt man sich wovor man eigentlich Angst gehabt hat. Meine Linie auf dem Bild hat nur einen minimalen Absatz von vielleicht 30cm freien Falls drin. Den merkt man beim Überfahren gar nicht. Knapp 1 m. weiter rechts auf dem Bild ist der Absatz locker einen Meter hoch und man muss schon ziemlich heftig drauf sein um da runter zu springen. Ich war es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## ritzelraser96 (1. April 2012)

hey leute 

hier ein video von den trails gestern.
hab ich heute morgen frisch hochgeladen.
gefilmt wurde mit meiner gopro hd hero 960 und meiner digicam.

kritik mit der ich was anfangen kann is erwünscht ! 

viel spaß 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdSpO6z45G0"]MTB Allmountain/Enduro Singletrails +Crash      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Cube99 (4. April 2012)

nächstes mal vielleicht ein bisschen mehr mit der digicam filmen. Und die Gropro vielleicht am Helm befestigen, da wird das bild viel ruhiger. aber so find ichs nich schlecht gefahren  und geile Trails bei euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzelraser96 (19. Mai 2012)

hier noch en neues video von mir 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY61X4gxN4g"]shred it!  MTB Enduro +crash      - YouTube[/nomedia]

hab leider zu spät gemerkt das bei manchen oboard aufnahmen die go pro zu tief befestigt ist


----------



## derAndre (22. Mai 2012)

Also die Kamera an der Brust gefällt mir besser. Dann sieht man zumindest noch ein bisschen was vom Lenker. Das vermittelt den Zuschauer er sei mitten drinn, statt nur dabei ;-)

Ihr könntet versuchen den Hinterreifen weniger stehen zu lassen, speziell auf so schönen unberührten Böden mit viel Moos und so... Abgesehen davon schöne Videos. Geschwindigkeit kommt rüber und der Fahrspaß ebenfalls.

Luftiges Stereo:



Ohne Schoner, weil das eine entspannte CC-Wohlfühlrunde war


----------



## bikerfrooody (28. Mai 2012)

jetzt muss ich doch auch mal ein bild von mir und meim fritzz und hanzz hochladen


----------

